# Poor Responders : Part 100



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Sky x


----------



## shortie66

Woooo hooo thanks sky

Morning beachy  

Amazing how good u feel when ur working the last saturday in a job u cant stand aint it   

Spuds oooo u gotta go for hunny in fact i might come and join ya for a holiday   

Morning driver  

Only 47mins to go


----------



## popsi

just marking.. post later hungover xxx


----------



## shortie66

Make the most of it while you can popsi


----------



## Spuds

defo hols for you and the girls KC if we get it ))

Pops - welcome to my world today too xxxxx

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Zaffa

Hi Spuds - Good luck to your DH for the job. What is the job, if you dont mind me asking? 
Jersey is a nice place to live...thats where I live!!!

MrsMe x


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Thank you Natalie  

A couple more days Kate and you're out of there. Take some chocolate in with you to celebrate!  

Jersey, sounds fab, can we all come over and have holidays with you? yippee!  

Not long Popsi, how's the pink room coming along? All ready?  

Hi there Beachy and everyone else around today  

LW x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR...not feeling too great today..think I've got a cold coming on


----------



## Spuds

Beachy - hope you feel better soon xx

LW - thanks love - defo an FF party there if we get in )

MrsMe - hellooooo - where abouts are you ? We have family in Trinity and the job is for the States so would be great if he gets it    

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon lovely ladies   and RH.

It's all a bit busy here so I haven't had a chance to catch up with everything. Sorry if I've missed anything.  

I just found out that my 16 year old half sister is pregnant! I'm shocked and have a horrible sinking feeling.  

Love to everyone. 

xxx


----------



## Donkey

Afternoon

Sorry I’ve been awol…it’s been a hectic week at school – there’s been a big internal enquiry/dismissal which has caused huge amounts of extra work.  Also my girl cat Molly is very poorly…she’s been limping for a while and it got really bad and we thought it was arthritis.  Anyway she’s had an xray and they think it might be a tumour, we are waiting for biopsy results and she may have to have her leg off.  To make things worse she won’t take her medication!!  We’re really struggling with her and she’s taken to living in the cupboard in the living room.



AOC I hope you are looking after youself  

Spuds, Jersey sounds fabulous!  

Nix you have to do whatever is right for you  
Laura I hope your new job started well  

Popsi you must be getting so excited  

Kate, so have you finally finished now?  I hope so.  

Leola  

We got our Christmas tree this morning 10ft and very wide.  Dh has to put the lights on it though as I always get in such a muddle.

Speak later

Loads of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

kate.. glad you have done your last saturday in that place honey xxx

beach.. hope you feel better soon honey xx

donkey..    for you and your little cat poor love xx

spuds.. Jersey sounds great   xx.. glad i not the only one with hangover lol 

veda ..    that must be tough honey xxx 

loads of love to everyone xx

well as for me done all the tree and lights etc today so looking like santas grotto here at the moment, DH is like a big child when it comes to christmas and there is tinsel everywhere !! (will have to get rid of it bit by bit when he is not looking lol !! i should not complain really he could be a miserable bugger !... )  ... well my SIL came to day and had bought the most gorgeous teddy bear for our LO... i have been very tearful since as I am worried something will go wrong and we will let everyone down.. silly i know as if it does it certainly out of our hands... oh well off for a baileys now to get christmasy and takeaway and chill tonight with DH 


see you later ladies xxxxx


----------



## mag108

popsi , exciting times!

Kate: hurray your last day! celebrate tonight.

Finally have some energy. AF drained me this week

X


----------



## Lilly7

Wow, it's so quiet on here tonight!!! Is everyone ok? xx

Donkey; Sorry to hear about your Puss.   I hope she doesn't have to have her leg off    . 
Is it a front leg or a back one? And how long do you have to wait for the results?
I have a 3 legged cat and after a rather heartbreaking few weeks while she got used to 3 legs, she now zooms around the house just fine. Actually she seems to be faster than she was before.  

Popsi;     
So sorry to hear that your feeling worried. It must be really hard with all these weeks where all you can do is wait for her to come to you. 
Do you have a date yet?
Lots of Love and     for you. xxxx
The Christmassy mood and Baileys sound great.  

 Mags. xx Glad that your feeling more energetic. xxx

   to everyone else. x


----------



## Miranda7

Oooooh, part 100! Amazing! What will we do to celebrate our centenary, girls? And RH of course?


----------



## popsi

oh mir.. i never thought of it like that... hmmm wonder if the royal mint will commission a coin for us lol


----------



## laurab

Hello girls,

Not read back last million pages so apologises if I miss anything big.

Beachy hope you feel better soon.

Leola - Bah.. you don't want your sisters baby... yours will me much much cuter.   

Mir - So they let you out of monkey world?

Feeling rubbish, just had screaming ab-dabs row with Tim over sleep and who is entilitled to a lay n tom! So stupid but just got blown out of proportion.   I'm just super tired and think the witch is on her way.


----------



## Han72

Hi all
just marking, will catch up properly tomorrow!
Love to all

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

just marking so i don't lose track of you all

Part 100, wow that's a real milestone wonder what the highest is on the whole of FF?


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Hope ur all having lovely christmassy weekends  


One more coat of gloss to do on windowcill then we are off to fetch new cushions for sofa then i can get new curtains up and new rug down.  This afternoon we are putting our new bed together whuch unfortunately has no storage in the base so im gonna need a new chest of drawers for bedroom and will obviously need matching bedside tables and headboard   Going to be an expensive weekend me thinks.


----------



## Skybreeze

DRIVER225 said:


> Part 100, wow that's a real milestone wonder what the highest is on the whole of FF?


I think the IUI girls are well up there driver... They are on part 211!  However the way you ladies chat it wont be long before your up there!!!  I let your thead run the longest as you are very chatty 

Can I just say this thread is amazing, so supportive and full of lovely ladies and of course RH! 

As its you 100 here is here is a little celebration...



Natalie xxx


----------



## shortie66

OOOoooo penguins and they've even bought cakes    

Well that glossing didnt take long, time to kick scotties **** out of bed so we can go shopping i think


----------



## popsi

aww i love penguins    thank you xx

sending love to you all... we are off shopping today was only gonna go and get some lights that we needed but decided to make it full on prezzie/cards/decorations etc shopping as i have so much going round my head at the moment it will be one less thing to think about... DH is being enthusiastic about it too ( i think its an act to keep me happy LOL !!! ) so best get dressed and get spending me thinks xx

kate.. happy shopping darling xx


----------



## Spuds

Penguins with cakes - 2 favourite things in one dance   thanks Skybreeze  

Donkey - sending loads of      to your moggie - have you tried feliway plug ins ?  You can get them from the internet and they give off a smell we humans cant whiff which calms down the mogster and makes them feel at ease - theres also the 'rescue remedy' in the water trick  to keep her chilled out - on the meds - crushed up in tuna works for a while until they suss you out  

Off to get Christmas Tree with DH - v excited - want a massive one DH wants sensible table size - watch this space   

Love to all you fabulous girls

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Well im all spent out   

Jersey hope u won the battle with the mahhhooooosive xmas tree  

Laura hope you and tim are ok now sweetheart     

Leola owwww ref the younger sister that must hurt darling     

Hello to all our other lovely ladies   

Must go and put bed new bed together otherwise we will have nowhere to sleep tonight   

Have ordered bedroom furniture and headboard got my cushions a couple of new pictures for lounge, think i may be going back to the range next weekend to get a nice oak framed mirror tho


----------



## Donkey

Love the penguins skybreeze, I think we should have a telgram from the queen  

Thank you for all the good wishes for molly, hopefully we will get the result early next week, but whatever it is is apparently eating her thigh bone from the inside  

Jersey we have tried the tuna trick..she is now wise    do those calming plug in things really work?

Leola good to hear of a cat with 3 legs being OK    Why has she only got 3 legs?  Hope things are OK between you and your sister.

Kate I'm impressed with your painting  

Laura I'm so impressed how you cope  

Love to you all, speak later

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Donks sorry sweetheart i missed ur news about Molly    Sending her some huge       from me scottie and moo moo chops   the news is good for u all darling


----------



## Donkey

Thanks Kate...as long as it hasn't spread I can cope with a 3 legged cat  

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I hope you all had a nice weekend.  I have been busy trying to tidy the house and move things arount to make room for Xmas tree, it took me so long I didn't have time to buy the tree    I will have to wait until next weekend, but then the house will need tidyig again!

Prepared a nice dinner ready to cook when DH got back from the shop. then he said 'I feel sick from eating Jelly Babies before I left the shop'  he is now in bed feeling sorry for himeself  

Leola.  I feel for you about your half sis being pg.  It is so bloody unfair.

Katie Cluck.  I hope the psychic is right.  I am like you, don't usually believe but can't let go of the fact that a friends MIL who is apparently nearly always right says she 'sees good news for me' she has been saying it for about 18 months and nothing has come of it so far.  Apparently she can't say any more than that.  My friend who I only see once every six months says she is always asking about me she is so convinced this good news will come.

Nix.  I hope you get some answers with your next round of tests, I agree, write the prog on the blood request.

Popsi.  It is natural to feel aprehensive but I'm sure all will be OK.  

Better go and wake DH or he will be up in the middle of the night unable to sleep.


----------



## Pixie75

Evening team PR,

Happy 100th part ladies and gent!!!    Hope it brings all of us lots and lots of luck    

Sorry I’ve been awol…it’s been a hectic week  

AnnaofC     I was very sad to read your news. Hope you are OK sweetheart.   

Nix - DE    why is that when you can still produce lots of eggs?   

Not quite sure what else has been happening   Sorry for being a cra.p FF'er lately.  

I went to see DR Gorgy on Friday for a follow up consultation and my LAD results aren't that bad apparently. My antibodies are quite high which means I got pregnant from Mike before but whoknows what happened the embryo! He doesn't think we need LIT at this stage but if I don't respond to Humira and stuff then he said we might need to consider it and I'll need a donor cos we have matching alpha's. Exactly the same!  Dr G asked if we were relatives    Yes he is my cousin actually but we decided to try for a baby together!      He put together a plan for me...he thinks if i want to carry on trying naturally I should take steroids & claxene and humira and see how things are. He also scanned me wich was my day 10 and saw someting measured 18mm which was either a follicle or a cyst   Whatever!! 

Anyway, sending everyone lost and lots of love &   

Pix xx


----------



## Donkey

Hi Pixie

I have the same thing...antibodies which mean I have been pregnant but I've never had a positive test   
I'm trying to look at that positively...with the right immunt tx then hopefully we can maintain a pg.

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi tracey thank you sweetheart i hope the ladies were right for us both       Hope u managed to make dh up from his jelly baby induced sleep    

Pix you are not a crap ff'er hun, you organised the b.loody xmas party ya nana      Dont know what to say re the immunes, i never went in for them, im just gonna take everything they throw at me when i go to reprofit and hope and   it works.   Hey hun u had better get some quick    in just in case thats a big follie with a nice juicy eggie ready to pop       

Hiya donks sweetie


----------



## Donkey

Hi Kate     xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Only 2 days left in that grotty job     

No doubt i will be popping in whenever i can today, will be lovely to be able to keep up and join in the chatter for a change


----------



## popsi

hey KC... woo hooo !! bet you cant wait to finish now honey xx 

love to you all... well its a horrible dark wet Monday here, i am hoping to have half day and come home and get some internet shopping done.. we will see what work is like first though xx


----------



## AoC

Ooooh, Jersey, Mash?  My bro lived there for years, and although he's now in Shropshire, he's still attached to the Jersey TA out there as an instructor.    He goes over regularly.  

Leola - I'm not surprised you're shocked.  I hope you (and your half sister) are getting the support you both need.  Be kind to yourself!      

Donkey, I'm sorry about your kitty.    wrapping in a towel, cranking the head back until the jaw falls open and pinging the pill down the back of the throat (you actually have to push it down) is the only way that works for our reluctant kitties.  Otherwise you can never be sure they've taken on the full dose.      

Congrats on finishing (soon?), Kate!!!  

I can totally relate to your worries, Popsi - but it's all going to be fine!  Bet your decorations look lovely - we can't wait to get ours up!  

Glad you're recovering from a/F, Mags.  

, Laura.  I'm in awe of how you manage - I hope you manage to divvy up the lie ins fairly.  

Massive Christmas tree wins every time - we find that the windscreen helps bend the top over so we can fit it in the car....      

Right.  I'm off to work.  Had a lovely weekend - JUST what the doctor ordered.  I'm still spotting   and have to go to Gateshead for a blood test on Weds, but that's okay.  I can pop to Ikea on the way back!


----------



## AoC

PS - Mash, there's lots of online advice about moving/travelling with pets.  You might consider making a special trip by ferry just to transport them?  There's ways and means!


----------



## shortie66

Hey wheres everyone gone  

Morning aofc Ikea      ur braver than me


----------



## fluffy jumper

Katie Cluck.  Any idea of when your cafe will open so I can come for my egg and chips!  

Pix.  Are you going to do as Dr G suggests?

I was speaking to someone on the immunes thread about whether I should get my immune results interpreted. I can't remember If I mentioned that I had them in the post but they are completely meaningless without some insight.  Anyway, the person I spoke to said she had been doing 'superovulation' with drugs, scanning then timed sex which was apparently costing under £300.  She was taking pred. from just before ovulation.  I am considering that option.  

Anna of C.  How are you feeling about things now?  Silly question I suppose.

Have to go, people watching


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Everyone,   (I love these butterflies  )

Thanks for all your nice words re my sister. I feel much better about it now but it was the initial visceral reaction that got me for a little while . . a rather in your face reminder of how unfair this whole thing is.
I think she's going to have a termination . . which is probably the right thing at this stage of her life etc. 
Still, it's an awful thing thing for her to have to go through poor love. xxx

Skybreeze, I love the Penguins!  

Donkey; How's molly doing now? I hope a bit better. Noosa lost her leg falling out of an upstairs bathroom window.  She used to like to sit in it and peruse the gardens. We think she must have seen an insect along the outside ledge (it's a long window) and walked along. DP must have shut the window in the night not realising that she was out there and she would have panicked and / or slipped on the hard very narrow plastic. Half way down the house is some protruding stone work and she must have crashed into it. We noticed she was missing in the morning and found her curled up in a corner. It was awful and we felt absolutely terrible.  
The vet tried to save the leg but it was far too damaged so had to come off. She was an absolute star throughout the whole thing and hardly complained at all. 
That was months ago, and thankfully she's doing really well. 
I'm sure that if Molly's leg does have to come off she will adapt to it.     xxx

Hi AnnaOC;     How are you doing now? Good luck with the blood tests . .(and maybe even more so for IKEA  ) 

Mash; As AnneOC mentioned, ferries are a good option for moving pets. I think it's a bit less traumatic for them than planes as they can just stay in their basket in the car for the crossing. 
We take our dog and a   or    to France when we go for the whole summer. They have little harnesses for travelling (is that really sad?   ) and so when we get to Calais and are driving to our house, they can sit on my lap or on the floor. Good luck with it. xxx 

Hi Pix;    Good luck with all the immune stuff. I'm afraid that it's one area of the whole tx thing that I'm still in the dark about at the mo.

 Katie cluck. xxx

Hi Pops; How are you feeling now? I hope a bit better. xxx

   for RC and RH. We haven't heard from you for a few days. I hope all is ok.   xxx

Hi TracyM.  

Hi Tropi; how's the tooth? I hope you managed to enjoy the Wurst if not the Gluhwein. xxx

Lots of Love to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all.

Sorry for being a rubbish poster.
so busy at work and don't tend to log on over the weekend as I try and have me and Jas time.
Him being out of work is really causing me worry now ......when the F is someone gonna give him a break  

kate- yay!!!! 2 sleeps till you ar free of the C O C K forever...well, not free of all cocks of course      

Pix-  

Hi Leola  

Donks- ahh hun, I am so sorry about little Molly, bless her , it's heartbreaking having having a pooly fur baby. Lots of love from us and our little  brood   

Laura- Hope Cerys is ok hun  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

I keep trying to post and people keep coming in    

Anne hope jay finds something real soon sweetheart    

Leola glad ur puddy cat is ok hunny   

Hasnt LW got a nuchal scan today     hope everything goes ok sweetie


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate-  

leaving early today to get my nephews from school then they're coming for tea


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - the news re your sister must have been a shock    

Pix - great news that you do not need LIT and that you HAVE managed to get pregnant!  

Anne - this is the worst time of year to be job hunting, hopefully things will pick up in Jan  

Tracey - I think you had your immunes done via Dr S? (if you post his name in full it will be deleted on this site) If so just be aware that he does not do the full range of immune testing, which is why I went to Mr Gorgy. The immune thread is a little quiet, if you get no response post your questions on Mr Gorgy's thread. 

Anna hope you are ok  

Katie - your leaving soon! Hoorah! 

Donks - hope your kitty cat is ok  

Hi Spuds, Purps, LJ and anyone else who is around.

Sorry not been around much. Things are crazy at the mo. Our black lab has been limping on and off for over a week. The vet gave him a course of anti inflatories and asked us to up his excercise slowly (we have not been doing in much in fear of making it worse). We will probably need to book him in for  xrays which means  a general anaesthetic  
Tried to get the decerations up over the weekend but only managed a bit as dh decided to set up a room as his home cinema...so have been moving furniture and clearing stuff out   On the plus side the ridiculous tv will be leaving our main lounge and he has bought a nicer (smaller) plasma which will go on the wall. 
Went into town to get xmas presents for our friends children. DH wanted to know why I was in such a bad mood, told him it was because of always buying presents for other peoples kids, never our own and burst into tears. Xmas seems to get harder with each year if IF. 
Got a letter from my clinic, teling me to take the pill from today, then outlining schedule for down regulation and tx in Jan/Feb. Called up to say I had ov'd last Sunday, AF due this Sat, so should I wait. They said no, take the pill. Only hope I do not need LIT as I wouldn't be able to go to Athens...London maybe. Get the results from Mr G on Wednesday...hopefully.
Better get back to work, next 2 weeks are crazy busy 
Anna x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

quiet on here today innit? Where's Anne

Sausage -  good luck at Ikea hon, rather you than me! Glad you had a good weekend lovey 

Wotcha Kate - are you singing, "2 more days to go, 2 more days of sorrow, 2 more days in this old dump....!"

Donks - sorry to hear that about your puddycat 

Tracey - that sounds like it might be a viable alternative, at least it reduces the cost! Who did your immunes? You're right, the numbers alone aren't much help, any chance of a follow up so you can find out what it all means? Good luck hon    PMSL at your DH pigging out on jelly babies! Tell him he's not supposed to scoff the profits!

Leola hon -  that must have been a real shock! Hope you're coping ok hon    Ah you've replied while I've been faffing! Oh gawd, poor you and poor sis    
BTW where is your maison in France, you should pop in and say hi next time you're on your way there!

Hey Popsi - happy crimbo shopping! Are you still smiling 

Hey Pix - 


Pixie75 said:


> Dr G asked if we were relatives   Yes he is my cousin actually but we decided to try for a baby together!


   
weird that Dr G couldn't tell whether something that big was a follie or a cyst? I thought you could tell the difference on a scan So I guess a bit of BMS is in order  And that's great news re your LAD results! Sounds like the good doc has given you a bit more hope that this CAN happen naturally (with a little bit of extra help!)    

LW - hope the scan is perfect!     

Ah there's Anne, hi chica, how are you? Enjoy your tea with the nephews 

Sorry no more persos, have lost the plot! Feel a bit  today cos tried to have the DE chat with my mum and she just doesn't want to know. Thinks it'll be too weird  So I told her well if it comes to that I wouldn't keep it a secret cos there's nowt to be ashamed of but if I see her being funny with the kids then I just won't let her see them. Now I feel guilty for being horrible to her but I'm not trying to be nasty I just need her to understand that I will protect my children from anyone who decides that the fact their from DE makes them freaks in some way. She was honest with me so I was simply repaying the compliment. She's now ignoring my emails and I'm  about it all

xxx

PS hi Dinna -



sobroody1 said:


> DH wanted to know why I was in such a bad mood, told him it was because of always buying presents for other peoples kids, never our own and burst into tears. Xmas seems to get harder with each year if IF.


 Oh I know that feeling well!  Good luck with your immune results and starting the pill, you'll be d/r and stimming before you know it!


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Nix     Would she love any child you adopted? I'm sure the answer is yes...so what's the problem with DE? Think the older generation can struggle to get their heads around things that we can. I'm sure she'll come round

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Big hugs Anne, I really hope 2010 is the best year ever for you both and you both have the break you so deserve    

Katie, one more day after this one and you're free, yippee!  

Thank you Skybreeze for the penguin party to celebrate part100!  

Leola, I'm so sorry about what has happened with your sister. I got so upset when my sister's husband's 4 children (boys) from his first marriage kept getting into trouble, expelled from school and then in young offenders institutes. It topped it all when I heard the 15 year old and 14 year old got girls of equal age pregnant. The girls have both had their babies and the boys are no-where to be seen. It's frustrating and so sad.

RC, I know we've been in touch through messaging but please let us know how your weekend went with your Mum  

Tracey, sorry, I know nothing about immues so can't comment but I hope you work out a good plan  

AnnaSausage, big cuddles  

Pixie nohut, great news about IVI and fab you got pregnant, could that have been early implantation from your last tx or naturally? How's the job going? Are they learning yet?  

Donkey, really sorry about your poor little cat.    they can work out a successful treatment plan for her.

Nix, sorry to hear about your Mum, but I'm sure when she's holding her gorgeous little grandchild in her arms she'll melt and the thought of DE will never enter her head.  

AnnaSB, glad you've got the next cycle planned out so you have something really exciting to look forward to straight after Christmas. Hopefully you'll be buying all your own toys for pressies this time next year   

We've had an eventful day. We had our scan this morning and bean was in good form have a good wriggle and stretch then settled nicely for the nuchal measurement, then finished off with a great thrust of the fist and arm. It was very moving to see how big bean is and we have been measured at 13w today so we're 3 days ahead.  We then got home to find the multitask boy Brian having some fights trying to fit our utility room, we're having to shift the door and re plumb the cold water washing machine feed to get it all to fit  

Then I looked out to find the doglet missing. She'd broken through the orchard into the fields behind again and I saw her in the distance running up the ****. I'm not supposed to be running at the moment so I jumped on the bike and found her charging back home on the main road   She'd rolled head to toe in manure   She was an avid chaser of bikes when we got her in the spring so we've been training her on her walks with me alongside on the bike (DP leading her on foot) so we were really fortunate I was able to bring her back with me in on the bike as DP had gone off in the other direction without a phone. She's been washed under the hose with head and shoulders and now she's in bed in shame, and she still stinks! But she's safe and no-one got hurt and we still love her.

Hello to everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - Congratulations on a great scan!     How exciting! Glad you caught your naughty doglet! We are forever hosing ours down. Thing is you probably need to wash him in warm water to get rid of the smell. 

Can't get excited about our 3rd ivf tx...think its because of the terrible response last time. Hoping to be reassured after talking with Mr G and having an plan to trackle my immune issues. 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LW - congrats on the scan! And I'm so glad you got Bella back - it's really scary when they disappear isn't it? Sorry she's a smelly doglet though  

Hi Anna (SB) - I think it's normal and ok not to be excited about tx. Or at least it's normal for me. I hope you are pleasantly, amazingly and shockingly surprised at the outcome this time.  

Hi Nix - so sorry to hear about your mum's response to DE. I'm not telling my father, a he's already told me IVF isn't "natural" so it's wrong, and that at 39, I'm "too old" to have kids now anyway.   I try to tell myself that his resposne doesn't matter. But why do we always want our parents' approval? Anyway, give your mum time, she may come round. I know it took me time to come round to it. But i expect people to be perfectly ok with it straight away when I tell them.    Hug for you.  

jo x


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all; I have no chance of catching up properly   but will do what I can from the last few pages!!

Nix - I am glad your doc is looking at other possibilities.  I still find it odd that you reach blasts at the ARGC and yet are being told that your eggs are somehow causing problems.  I'm sorry but it doesn’t make sense to me!  I agree you need to lay down the rules with your mum.  I have to say that before Kate's IVF, I spoke to my mum about Kate considering DE if IVF failed and she was less than supportive.  She sort of began to mellow when I pointed out that my best friend from school was adopted, as was my mum's cousin so she should know that families can be made in different ways!  However, she was still funny about it.  I think it just might be a matter of giving her time to come around.  All that said, I stand by my view that I question this assumption that your eggs are the real issue with you! 

Popsi - still so very happy for you!  I think it is natural to worry now that your time has truly come but your daughter-to-be is really so blessed and you will a wonderful mummy. 

Mrs. Me - welcome; I read a bit about your ICSI dilemma.  Just to help you get a bit of perspective, my sister also got 5 eggs on her IVF cycle and had high FSH (12-22), although she was a year older than you being 38 at the time.  Like you, male factor was not an issue with all results excellent.  She did not have ICSI because she was told that it was not needed because the sperm results and analysis were all fine.  All her eggs fertilised  and she ended up with twins and 2 frosties so a pretty good net result with no ICSI!  Obviously, it's up to you but hopefully that will help give you some perspective.  Plus, I think 5 eggs is absolutely fine - I know it is hard when you read of people getting 15 but 5 is actually a normal response (if you look at all the studies 4 or less is the cut off point for "poor response") so you have done well.  Do remember that no test can tell you what your egg quality is - my sister is a good example here; her eggs were all very good quality, despite her high FSH and relatively "old" age.  Some doctors will still tell you that high FSH means low quality eggs but the truth is much more complicated than that!  I know you were not lucky on your last cycle but I think you have good reason to feel optimistic.  She are still quite young  - yes honestly!!) and you responded pretty well.  One final thought - don't forget to keep trying naturally!  I know you've heard it before but it is so important!!

Jersey - good luck to DH with the job.  I agree with the others that ferry is better if possible for animals but please don't feel bad if plane proves to be your best option.  I flew 2 doggies back from the US and they bounced back extremely well, despite being rescue doggies with traumatic backgrounds and one being pretty old (12 when she travelled, pushing 18 now!!!)  

Leola7 - that must be tough with your half-sister; it is so very unfair.  I hope you are ok. I think you are being very understanding about her being most likely to have a termination.  It must be hard but I agree that it may be the best thing at her stage of life and you are truly a wonderful person for being able to see that despite your own circumstances.     

Donkey - I am so sorry to hear about dear little Molly!  A friend's cat lost a leg and now hurtles around on 3 so, if the worst comes to the worst and she needs an amputation then try not to think of it as the end of the world.  I just hope she isn't in too much pain and I'm sorry she is hiding and won't take her medicine - the poor little thing!  Tiddles and Posy send her healing thoughts!    

Mag - sorry AF was draining!  I do hope you are feeling better.

AofC - hope you are ok.  You are very brave going to IKEA!

Heapy - hello there! 

Kate - not long to go in the job from hell now!!  see my personal to Tracey on psychics - hope it bodes well for you!

Driver - lovely to see you back; hope you had a lovely holiday!

Tracey - like you I am a bit of sceptic when it comes to psychics but, then again, as I have said before on this thread, my sister's MIL has a bit of a "sixth sense" and she said all along that, despite the "doom and gloom" speeches, my sister IVF would work first time and result in twins.  And she was right!

Pixie - I'm sorry but I'm not sure I understand all the immunes stuff; however, my impression is that it gives you some ideas for going forward in ttc naturally even if I have to say I think it was a bit daft asking if you were related!!  I agree with Donkey that it has to be a good sign that there is evidence you and Mike have been pregnant - I suspect this turned into a very early loss, which is very sad but also very common.  Possibly, taking steroids etc. may prevent this from happening again.  In the meantime, if there is a possible follie emerging it might be time to get busy!!!  

Laura - sorry you had a row with Tim; you do marvellously well and I know you'd never complain but triplets have to be tough!!  I would blame the witch….

Miranda - hello! 

Anne G - I am sorry you are finding things tough re Jason.  Do bear in mind that nobody recruits just before Christmas but you will hopefully find that things will pick up afterwards; meanwhile, try not to worry too much and enjoy your time together.  Hope you have fun with your nephews!

SobroodyAnna - I am sorry you have to deal with Christmas presents for everyone else's children; it must be so hard and upsetting.  I do hope you are ok; hang on in there.  With your last IVF, remember they basically messed up your protocol and told you at your follow up not to worry about it!!!  So please try not to!!  You have responded fine on the long protocol and you are now having immune issues properly looked at which, given your history, is a really important step! 

LW - I am glad you caught the naughty dog!!  Glad your scan was ok too.  Are you going to find out the flavour later?  My sister didn't find out what the twins were but I was gagging to know with Junior - I think it's very personal!!  

JoM - I can't believe your dad! loads of women have babies at 39 and loads of things are "not natural" but do good and even save lives!!

DP and I decorated our tree last night and then had a lovely roast dinner!  I love the tree - we didn't have one last year because we were away for Christmas!  So far the cats haven't really reacted to it!  I am just waiting for Posy to make the discovery!  Tiddles is doing much better - we knew he was back to normal wen he woke us up mewing to be fed!!


----------



## shortie66

Typical everyones come out to play now i've got some work to do    

Wooo hooo only 1 day and 1 hour and counting

Tight then who needs a hug


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Kate - only 1 day now then?!!!!      Are you going to be a lady of leisure, or do you start in the cafe straight away?


----------



## AoC

traceymohair said:


> Anna of C. How are you feeling about things now?


Angry. And anxious. 

Lovely scan news, LW! And glad you got your dog back. 

   Nix

Okay, okay, what's with the brave going to IKEA comments  Just because busy? Busy and full of kids? I can deal with that, I think.  And it's the only place I can get cheap 50cm x 50cm frames for our Alex Clark pics!


----------



## shortie66

Aofc scottie took me there once - never again did my head in we only went for a book case and had to look round the entire store to get out  

Annasob i know exactly what u mean about always buying presents for other peoples kiddies sweetie      

Nix        sweetheart, tho thinking about it in another perhaps i can understand her way of thinking    When we first started ttc a programme was on about ivf and a lady being pregnant by a donor egg and i've gotta admit hun i thought then OMG no fcuking way would i ever that desperate if i cant have a genetic kiddie then nothing else will do. Well here i am 3 years later with a complete change mind     I'll be honest tho sweetie it still hurts sometimes, give ur mom some time hun, dont bombard her with info, let her digest what u have talked about and dont forget that although she may find it hard to come to terms with, it doesnt mean that she wont, and above all dont forget that she still loves you, and so do we      

LW wooo hooooo a dancing baby      well done sweetie i have been logging on and off her all day like a b.loody mad woman to see if you had posted and then i go and soddin miss it      P.S ur doggie story nearly made me wet myself  

Jomac im gonna have wednesday off and finish xmas shopping but in cafe thurs/friday learning the ropes  

LJ glad ur pussycat is feeling better, no doubt tiddles will be the first one scaling the xmas tree   Thanks for ur comments hunny, i too hope shes right, although im still cacking myself at the thought of tx next year 

Tracey hopefully we'll be in sometime next week so i'll have ur order for ya hun    

Right bath time for me i think, reckon i have a cold coming got that itchy nose thing and keep sneezing


----------



## Spuds

Evening all

Thanks for all your lovely comments/help about the Jersey option - here's hoping it will be and DH does ok on the 22nd....have been looking at all kinda things on tinternet to get our moggies there and fealing better about it....

Donkey - that Feliway stuff does seem to work in confined spaces - probably does me the world of good too   

Leola    about your sis - if its any consolation when my Step Daughter announced her first pregnancy I was in pieces - especially when I realised I would be walking down the isle with my Step Daughter as bridesmaid and Step Grandaughter in the audience !!! Talk about bring on the grey hairs  ......then the second arrived arghhhhhh - I love em dearly but it was such a shock initially and I have to admit to still getting v jealous about it all ;( - but listen - whatever your sis decides its not an easy place for her right now and having also been in that position - really dont envy her.... sending you loads of   

Nix    give it time love - I think we forget because we are so wrapped up in all this stuff I think that the 'outside world' is often a long way behind us and they need time to catch up with where we are.......I know she aint gonna spoil that little baby any less   xxxx

Sausagio     ah ha - we have a Jersey connection  sending loads of these    

SoBroody - Christmas - Bah Humbug - I was really negative the other day - like you I get fed up of buying other peoples kids pressies - even threatened to get one a £2.79 selection box - now thats PMT   

KC XXXXXXX  

Big helloooo to LJ LW LV too xxxxxxx

ME ME ME ME ME ALERT !!!!
Was excited - got Christmas tree with Hubby in my beaten up VW - dressed in style with my Santa Hat on - went to pub for quick pint of festive Guinesss before putting tree up - had bag stolen by couple of druggie scum - all on CCTV but bag included keys life etc - so - keys to posh audi - locks etc will cost £900 to change and we have a flippin £350 excess.......front door al changed £250 and we have a £200 excess - bag lost - lipstick £70 cash really nice bag and purse - major major major hump.....

Have spent day working from home - looking in bins for bag and cancelling everything - including Christmas temporarily   

Spudulicious 
XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - what a nightmare!   Hope they catch the scum! I bet that sort of thing wouldn't happen in Jersey!  

Kate - enjoy your last day tomorrow!

LJ - I am worried about the fact I will not have had a natural af between mc and this ivf tx and the fact I am taking the pill (which I took last time with the crap cycle... however I will be down regging this time) Would have liked to wait another month, but the clinic refused on account of my age (they could refuse to give us this final free go). Need to snap out of this negative mindset. 

Evening all 

Have a pork casserole in the aga, yum! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Oh spuds u poor little tata      they really p.1ss me off the theiving lazy good for fcuk all scumbags why dont they get a fcukin job like the rest of us have to. Dont let it spoil ur xmas hunny a month down the line it will be a distant memory      

Heaps hello sweetheart   what u been up to hunny?


----------



## AoC

Mash!  You poor sweetheart!!!      

Rushing off to morris dancing practice...


----------



## Miranda7

Evening all!

Pix - what an amazing thing, to have discovered you have been pregnant before.  Perhaps a few adjustments and some drug support will enable you to do this au naturel?   Wow.

AoC - Ikea is so, so stressful, but the herring plate makes up for it. And when you get home with all your goodies.... love it!

Leola - how challenging, the situation with your sis. Sounds like you've rationalised it in your mind though.  

Nix - I've replied on the multis and slows. Big smackeroos.  

Ach, Spuds - bloody thief! Such a crap thing to happen.

LW - horray for the scan! RAAAAAH!

Meh -I've reached the e4nd of my memory!  

Any Robson Green lovers out there watching his programme tomorrow night? My dad's on it! His name's Bob Holman and he's in the first few mins, apparently. Very excited!


----------



## purple72

just marking ladies xxx


----------



## mag108

ladies
Quick hello.
Anyone find DHEA makes them angry!?? Serious question!
X


----------



## laurab

Evening girls,

Mags - It just made me horny!  
Mir - Exciting!  
Nix -   I think its a subject that takes time for people to understand.  And for what its worth I still think you have some good eggs in there, but up to you if you can deal with the process any longer. Not sure how many more rounds I could have put myself through.  

Beth has an ear infection and in alot of pain poor lamb, so not much sleep here!  
Off to bed now but hope to do proper personals tom.
XXX


----------



## Miranda7

It made me really RAGE when I took it with the pill, Mag. Luckily I'd taken it for long enough then to stop. But while on both I stood and ranted at my boss across an open plan office. It wasn't pretty!  

LB - oo, ear infection - nasty. Hope she's better soon!


----------



## tropifruiti

Just marking the thread lasses. full of busy as have speaking tests this week and a class full of sentences about hols and school is not what the doctor ordered, topped by parnets' eveing on wed.
Leola - had kinderpunsch at the christmas market which was very tasty indeed. Final saga of the tooth is on thursday this week- hopefully it will all be ok after that- still taking the anti biotics, however not had any side effects despite scaring myself by reading the packaging. Big   with regard to half sister.
AOC glad you had a good weekend- you'll have to book another one in soon for later in the year.
LW well done on a sucessful scan 

schöne Grüsse to everyone else - will try and get on as much as poss but am v. busy at the mo.
Love to all


----------



## Pixie75

Evening,

Mag - DHEA makes me go  as well but you'll get used to it hon.

This is the recent development -



> CHR is awarded DHEA patent
> 
> Our Medical Director, Norbert Gleicher, MD, and our Clinical Director, David Barad, MD, MS, were recently awarded an important patent in the use of dehyeroepiandrosterone (DHEA) in the treatment of infertility. It is a recognition that DHEA has the following clinical benefits:
> 
> Improves cumulative embryo score (i.e., embryo quality)
> Increase the number of fertilized oocytes available for transfer
> Increases euploidy rate (i.e., chance of having chromosomally normal embryos)
> Restores the normal ovarian function
> 
> This patent is a testament to our effort to improve the pregnancy chance for older women and women with premature ovarian aging. We have developed protocols to best utilize the DHEA in treatment of infertility. Not all DHEA supplements are made equal, and some usages are more effective than others.





> Oldest patient ever with DHEA pregnancy
> A while back, we set the goal of crossing the threshold of female age 46 years in establishing pregnancies. We are now very pleased to report that not only have we, indeed, crossed this threshold, but we have even come close to age 47. We recently discharged into obstetrical care a 46 year and 9 months old female, who spontaneously had conceived after 6 weeks of DHEA, while waiting to start an IVF cycle after the usual 2 months of DHEA supplementation. This case represents so far the oldest female with a DHEA pregnancy established at CHR and probably one of the oldest females in the world to conceive after any form of infertility treatment.
> 
> This case is an encouraging news to anyone who is trying to conceive at a relatively later stage in life. Because DHEA helps women create better-quality eggs, it can be helpful even in male-factor infertility


Thanks for all your comments girls.   I agree if my bloods show I got pregnant from Mike then maybe it can happen again 
If somehow I get regular cycles again then I'll go with what Dr G says and take all that immune stuff and see what happens. I think what he saw with the scan was a cyst cos I have no EWCM 

LW: So happy to read your news honey. Have you told anyone in the family yet?  Work is fine hon, thanks for asking. My boss emailed me to say I was a genius today  I so wanted to say, no you lot are very lazy I'm just doing my job, but I didn't ! 

Nix: Give one of these  to your mum and she'll be OK. It's about you and what you want hon not how everyone else feels about it. 

AofC & LJ: Thanks for your compliments recently girls, You made me go all  LJ I thought you were happy sitting next to me though  

Mir: Mad woman! Ahhh you are so lovely and cuddly - here is one  

Purps: How are things with your hubby hon? Hope you are back to being friends again.

Anna: Has AF arrived yet hon? What are your plans after seeing Dr G ? 

Spud: 

Feeling knackered  Better go to bed.

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## AoC

Miranda7 said:


> Any Robson Green lovers out there watching his programme tomorrow night? My dad's on it! His name's Bob Holman and he's in the first few mins, apparently. Very excited!


I'm no Robson Green fan, but I am a wild swimming fan! Very excited that there's a whole programme about it! And very jealous at the places he's got to swim.

 Mags - never taken DHEA. But life makes me angry at the mo! 

Ouch, Laura! Hope Beth feels better soon, and you can all sleep. 

Tropi -hope the final episode in your tooth saga is painless and successful! One of my friends was very good - she twigged that for the last two years or so I've always had 'IVF coming up' and it's a bit scary to have no plans - so she booked herself to come visit in Feb. 

*waving to Pix*

Busy day today, but I feel better this morning than I did yesterday. 

Have a GOOD day, Team PR.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Last day today      

Laura hope ickle cerys is better soon darling     

Pix keep trying sweetheart you never know what santa might bring           

Will sneak in at work again today     

Morning aofc Glad you feel a bit better today sweetheart    

Mir i'll keep a look tonight sweetie


----------



## Malini

Hurrah for Kate, it is your last day.  2010 is going to be your year!!!  

AOC - I know that place.  Well done to your 3D friend.  She sounds very sane and thoughtful.  Oh for a few a more.

Pix - That's amazing.  What blood test can tell you that?  I remember Donkey explaining it to me .... but I've forgotten again  .  Here's to hope and sensible guidance for you and Mike.

Laura - Sorry your babe has a sore ear.  That's miserable.  Hope you all heal quickly.

There's so much more....there's always so much more.  But I am glum.  Christmas has got me AGAIN.  I am not looking forward to this cycle (I hear you SB) and this weekend my dh's parents, his brother and sister and their families are all going to a panto.  You may say good avoidance on our part but I am tired of being left at home with no invite because I don't have a kid to let me into the party.  Yes, they'll say, 'We didn't think you'd want to come.' but is that not for me to choose?  I actually find getting to go to some kid stuff on the pretense that I am an aunt better than sitting home alone.  I do find it hard to have them around to the house all day - I become emotionally exhausted - but a short excursion that I can leave is ideal.  But alas this seems not to penetrate the thick heads of the child rich and fortunate, and if I never have kids   I guess I'll get used to being an unwanted hermit.

Grrrr.  The sun better come out today or I am immigrating...again.

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ach, Mal - I know just how you feel. I got heartsick over that too. The worst one was when my parents organised a family photo of them and my sis and hubby and their two kids... we weren't asked to participate. They now want one of us with them - but the hurt lingers from that time and I keep putting them off.  

I may be being ridiculously over-sensitive, in which case someone give me a dry slap, will ya?  

They're now booking the panto and haven't included us because they say Robert's too young. So I'll take him on my own I think - he'll LOVE it.

AofC - you like wild swimming? Damn. I just sent the book back to Amazon as dad already had it.


----------



## Malini

I hope you do Mir.  I used to take the really LOs when I taught primary school - and while the scary bits required a little reassurance - the fun parts were a delight.  It is lovely to see how their faces crease with laughter.  It seems very quickly that that amazement can be lost .... and ouch for the photo shoot (only allowed for model families huh?).  That would upset me, so no dry slap from this corner    

Thanks for your note.  I don't want you or anyone else to feel/to have felt this sense of isolation but on a totally selfish plane (good at that habitat ), it is reassuring that my in-laws aren't especially mean to me!

I meant to ask you at the party, what's happening with your home?

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

We've just changed agent, so hopefully something will happen soon! Don't know how much longer we can stretch the credit card 

Something WILL happen soon. It can't not.

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Malini sweetheart, really sorry about your family and I know where you are coming from. I didn't even have a Christmas for the last 2 years and got really horrid letters and e-mails from my Mum last year about my behaviour and how I ruined it for everyone else because I didn't want to celebrate. Big hugs lovely  

Mir, it's painful enough going through IF, let alone being alienated by your family because of it. I'm not surprised you feel the way you do   I'll be looking out four your Dad on TV tonight!

Katie, yippee, not many more hours to go and you'll be free and your own boss. It's a shame you have to go so quickly into the cafe without a little break, when will you take over the full running? It's so exciting   Can we all come for a new year posh nosh fry up brunch party?

Heaps hunny, what happened with your house, did you have lots of viewings?

Mags, it gave me bad wind and spots. The pill made me psychotic  

Laura, sorry to hear about Beth. Get well soon. The chippers do look so so alike, love the ** photos.

Purps, sending you some hugs, really hope things have settled down at home?   

AnnaSausage, how was Morris dancing last night? DP used to do sword dancing  

Pixie nohut, great news about your immunes and your job. You should accept compliments where they've been well and truly deserved nohut the genius! It might be a ripe follie, jump on DH tonight anyway just incase   

JSpuds, what a nightmare, just as you were getting into the festive spirit. I hope they catch them on the CCTV footage  

Jo, any news about Meglet?  

LJ, glad tiddles is better  

AnnaSB, I really hope you get all the pieces of the jigsaw together for this tx, it's so frustrating that they won't wait one month because of your age. Bloomin NHS  

RC, I bet your house is all Christmasy and everything is ready. You are so organised!  

I've been trying to work this morning but I keep getting a very sorry doglet coming to me for reassurance. I made her stay in bed all afternoon yesterday after her escapades and she's very remorseful today. Her body smells all lovely of shampoo but her head still stinks of manure and this morning she decided to roll in the dewy grass so she stinks even more and she keeps coming up to me and sticking her hooter under my armpit, phewee   

My mum's coming up to visit this weekend and I plan to tell her then although DP thinks I should call her today and tell her on the phone now we've had the scan. I'm not sure, I'm meeting up with some of my old athlete friends on Friday night I haven't seen for a few years and wanted to tell them but I think Mum should know before my friends.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## wishy-washy

Hi Ladies

Please can I join you? I hope you can help me to stay positive about the future. 

Bit about me. I have been going through my second cycle of IVF but have just had it cancelled due to poor response. I’ve been on 375 of gonal-f and on the first scan only 1 follicle was present by the second I had 2 more but all were small. I got to day 12 with 5 follicles and they cancelled my treatment as they said they won’t get big enough in time. I have persuaded them to let me convert to IUI instead this cycle as the doctor told me that IVF won’t work for me again with my own eggs and said my egg reserves must be low. I only turned 32 on Sunday and none of the previous test results have suggested this in the past, we were originally referred for MF reasons but have since managed to fix those (fingers crossed).  

My first cycle of IVF was also a poor response, although I didn’t realise it at the time, as they only collected 5 eggs (had 11 by day 10 but the new ones were too small) 2 of the 5 were suitable and both fertilised and one got me pregnant but unfortunately I miscarried at just over 10 weeks. 

I have been really stressed during both cycles but the doctor said that that doesn’t have any effect. I'm having the worst year of my life so far this year!   but trying to stay positive.  

I am hoping that I can get a different opinion from my original doctor as I think I only saw a junior doctor yesterday, she was a bit blunt.

Keeping my fingers crossed for IUI but they said I only have a 1% chance of success, don’t know where they got that figure from but she more or less said that this is my only chance of having a biological child of my own. I don’t want to believe this as I feel that I have only just begun my journey with treatment and can’t believe it’s all over already and I’ve exhausted everything. 

What should I be looking at now to give me hope, I’ve only had 2 poor responses and both using gonal-f but on the first I did get pregnant. 

I just feel like screaming at the moment! 
looking forward to getting to know you all
wishy-washy


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Wishy Washy.  Sorry you have experienced a cancelled cycle.  Many PR's have experienced this and it is so heartbreaking.  Although the stats aren't good for IUI you are still in with a chance.
Which clinic are you with?  it does seem strange that you are not getting many good sized follies if your hormone results indicate that you should respond OK and you are so young.  It would be worth having a consult somewhere else.
Many girls here have had numerous poor IVF cycles but aren't giving up on their own eggs yet.  You will know if and when the time is right for you to consider DE.

LW.  Your Mum won't know that she is not the first to find out unless you tell her you have already told your friends.  it would be nice if you can see her face when you do tell her.  

Heaps. Congrats to DH

Mir.  herring plate - yuk.  Meatballs and chips are the way to go!

Malini.  I am sorry your in laws are being so thoughtless  

Have to go now, lunchtime running out.


Katie Cluck.  Wow I didn't realise you would be in so soon.  

Nix, there have been many wise words on your Mums reaction to DE.  I agree that while we have all had time to think about the DE option, those who haven't thought about it before need time to absorb the information and come round to it.  If you do decide to go down this route I am sure your Mum would come round.  My parents are exactly the same.

Jerseyspuds.  Poor you.  It is the enormous hassle as well as the cost that must be so hard.


----------



## Malini

Thank you everyone for your kindness.  It helps.  It is that old chestnut that no one means to be mean, they just don't think!

More soon but I gotta get in the car now before the darkness beats me.  I hate these short days.

Mir, fingers crossed.

 all round.

Malini xx


----------



## Han72

@rse! Just lost a long post cos stupid firefox crashed 

Just wanted to say  to wishy-washy (great name btw ) So sorry to hear about your cxld cycle and m/c    . However, one thing jumped out at me immediately having read your story... if your main issue is male factor, why the hell are they telling you that your best chance is via IUI  Surely if the sperm is banjaxed or even if it's now improved slightly, then you need ICSI which is how you got preg in the first place, even though, sadly, bubs couldn't hang on.... Also if they know that you get a poor response with Gonal, why on earth didn't they try you with menopur or a mix of Gonal and menopur ? At first glance, it seems to me the first thing you might want to think about is trying a different clinic! Also, re the stress, I think the jury's still out on that one. I spose it's obviously best to be as relaxed as possible during tx but that isn't always possible. And my step- MIL (it's complicated ) told me that she managed to crash her car during the first few weeks of 2 out of her 3 pregnancies, (note to self - do not drive car in weeks following BFP! ) one accident was quite serious, the car ended up on it's roof  which I would say is pretty stressful... Those babies are now aged 27 and 20 so obviously the stress didn't do much harm there!

So please don't lose hope - maybe lose the clinic though!          



Lightweight said:


> I've been trying to work this morning but I keep getting a very sorry doglet coming to me for reassurance. I made her stay in bed all afternoon yesterday after her escapades and she's very remorseful today. Her body smells all lovely of shampoo but her head still stinks of manure and this morning she decided to roll in the dewy grass so she stinks even more and she keeps coming up to me and sticking her hooter under my armpit, phewee


   Oh dear! And congrats re the scan my lovely!       

I hear you re: the pill making you psychotic! That's the main reason why I haven't asked for it, although I know it's recommended for "resting" the ovaries! Not much point if I end up killing DH in a pill induced rampage    Also understand re wanting your mum to know before your mates... it's a tough one cos it would be so nice to tell her face to face and see her reaction but how do you get thru a night with your mates, avoiding alcohol without someone guessing  Why not play it by ear, if your mates guess then fair enough, you can always deny it and say you're on anti-bs and then maybe confirm it to them next week after you've told your mum?

Spuds -    what a pair of   ! Jaysus chick, I hope you manage to get the keys and stuff sorted out, bummer re the excess though  Bloody insurers, they bleed us flipping dry don't they   

Mir - nope no dry slaps from here either, just some    . What is up with our parents How insensitive  They're so weird sometimes, I know they love us and then they turn around and do weird hurtful things like that. I don't geddit 

Same to you Mal honey      Christmas is a bugger innit? Long live hermitage, it's my new religion!   

Heaps - sorry AF has turned up and buggered up the plans, as usual  - she's never there when you want her       Good luck with the house sale! And congrats to DH for passing the ridiculous residency test, I  that you can get round the visa issue.. mind you if AF has buggered up the timing anyway, might it be better to wait... Just playing devil's advocate... 

KC - one more day to go, one more day of sorrow, one more day in that old dump, you WON'T be back tomorrow - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE      

Sausage - Morris dancing Seriously?! Wow chick I didn't think it even existed anymore, how do you find out about these things?! Hope it cheered you up a bit and that you're feeling better today      

Dinna - pork casserole - yum!    to your clinic for being so stubborn! Is it worth asking them to check FSH and E2 levels on your pill - induced day3 and if the numbers are squiffy, maybe you could persuade them to wait another month...  Or would the numbers be off anyway because of the pill (sorry I am fick !)



mag108 said:


> ladies
> Quick hello.
> Anyone find DHEA makes them angry!?? Serious question!
> X





laurab said:


> Mags - It just made me horny!


   Gawd I hope it has that effect on me, poor DH must be gagging for it! Mind you I STILL have a bit of (TMI) old blood following the BFN  Been bleeding since 26/11, getting a bit boring now. And costing me a fortune in panty-liners  Hope Bethy feels better soon and that the other 2 chiplets manage to escape it!       

Mags - I've been pretty angry lately but I doubt that's due to DHEA, only started taking it on Friday   

Hiya Tracey  thanks chick, makes sense!

Sorry no more persos but just want to say thanks to everyone for your kind words and advice re my mum's reaction to DE. I wrote her a great long email in the end, apologising if I seemed harsh, explaining how I view DE as adopting an egg so not so different from adopting a child, told her a little bit about epigenetics and how legally the donor has no legal rights to the off-spring. She did reply in the end although it took so long that I was worried that she wasn't talking to me anymore. Her response was lovely and even if she didn't actually say she was ok with it, she made it clear how much she's looking forward to meeting her grandchildren so I have interpreted that as she's looking forward to it, no matter how it comes to pass. And as a result I feel a million times better about everything today 

Thanks again everybody


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks, Heaps! I must admit, I'm nervous for him, because they filmed their bit, then the producers got them back to film some more as they said the tone of the whole show had changed, got edgier... what this means for three blokes swimming in a lido I don't know.

I've only ever really liked swimming as a sport - think it's something to do with having big knockers that get in the way of anything else! And I have no hand/eye co-ordination, either.

God, I'd love a boat! Couldn't we get a Team PR boat? A gin palace we can all escape to when it all gets a bit rough?

Wishy - hello!

You sound like you have a bit of an apathetic clinic, sweetpea. Quite a few of us have found abroad to be better at tailoring protocols and not giving one the bad eye and the doom speech. A positive clinic is such a good start! Have you had an AMH test? What was your FSH?

LW - tell! Tell! So exciting and wonderful - do tell her!

Afternoon, Nixster!


----------



## Jumanji

Heaps - I will be 36 weeks tomorrow!!   Really close now.  Thrilled to hear that DH passed his test (is this the one that we would all apparently fail?) - must be a relief even if it delays treatment for a month or so! 

SBAnna - I'm sorry your clinic keeps banging on about your age and won't allow you another month; it just makes things more stressful .  It is odd how this age issue melts away when you are free of fertility clinics - the only person who has suggested my age is an issue in pregnancy is me.  The doctors and midwives have all said that 37 is a perfectly normal age to have a baby and that they see loads of women pregnant in their 40s (ironically many of these are accidents).  It is such a shame that fertility clinics have this age obsession that won't even allow you another month to relax a little.  That said, I think the main thing is that you are downregging, which seems to work much better for you so try and stay optimistic.  You can, and generally do, respond pretty well!  And you are also a domestic goddess with the aga and the pork cassoulet!!

Jerseyspuds - I am so sorry about the bag theft; what a total nightmare!  I hope you are ok - apart from the costs, somehow this type of thing is upsetting because it is so personal and invasive.

Anna of C - I personally find IKEA daunting and scary and DP positively loathes the place!  Hence I also associate it with a lot of tension!  Glad you feel better today than yesterday. 

Kate - I think anyone embarking on DE will have anxieties about it but I think there is pretty much a universal reaction in the end that people are thrilled they didn't use their own eggs because then they wouldn't have the child they have.   

Nix - glad you had some better news from your mum.   

Purple - hello! 

Miranda - ooh; your dad on TV; how exciting!  And I think you have an absolutely fair point on the photo AND the panto - Robert will love it!

Laura - I really hope Beth is doing better. Ear infections are nasty!  

Mag - sorry I can't help on your DHEA question! 

Tropifruiti - hope the final saga on the tooth goes well; sorry you have a rough week ahead! 

Pixie - I loved sitting next to you to chat but you have to understand that anyone sitting next to you is always going to be "the one next to the stunning blonde"; it's not an ego booster!!!   Tahnks for the DHEA info - I really am a believer and I think it's fascinating.  Also, keep humping cos you may not get EWCM every single month!! 

Malini - I am so sorry to hear you sounding so low.  I agree that it is unfair to leave you out of things when you should decide whether or not you want to come and you might well enjoy an evening in your capacity as a cool auntie.  I sometimes think Christmas is such a hard time of year.  Everything is so centred on love and family that it can be really depressing if you feel excluded from all that.  I know it isn't the same but I spent a few Christmases without a "special someone" and I always felt sad and depressed and more lonely than ever because I felt I was the odd, "uncoupled" one who, evidently, nobody wanted.  It was, in all honesty, a horrible time of year.  I know it isn't much help but sometimes I think the easiest thing to do is try and focus on getting through it.  It will pass for another year soon enough.    

LW - sorry you had to deal with some nightmare Christmases too.  As I said, it isn't an easy time.  Your poor remorseful little doggy - how cute!!

Wishy Washy - welcome!  This thread moves very fast but just keep chipping in at first while you get to know people!  I am so sorry you have had such an awful time but I do think that there are things to be optimistic about.  First off, your response is not bad!  5 eggs is a NORMAL response - ok, it's not brilliant but it is fine!  Second, you did get pregnant which is another really good sign.  I do not know which clinic you are with but, personally, I think they are letting you down.  First, it is way too early to be telling you to give up on your own eggs - you are only 32 and you have shown that you can produce quality eggs which fertilise and produce viable embies.  Second, I do not think they are working with you on protocols etc. - how about trying something other than gonal f and maybe a higher dose (375 is not the maximum by any means!)?  Have you been on the long or short protocol and have they looked to change that to see if you respond better since this varies from person to person?  Third, I think they cancelled your cycle far too quickly - my sister's twins resulted from a cycle with 5 follies and only 2 decent-looking ones from scans (the reality was they all produced good eggs so you never can tell);  plus, one of our most recent IVF pregnancies here was from a lady (hunyb) who had 4 follies.  So, my personal view is that you should shop around and possibly consider going abroad - we have had some successes at the Jinemed in Turkey on this thread; Laurab was told she'd never have her own biological child and ended up with triplets with her own eggs at the Jin. 

Tracey - hello there! 

Love to everyone else!


----------



## Han72

LJ - How the hell do you manage to do those excellent persos with the crazy busy job you do!   .  Now stop it, you're making the rest of us look bad   

Where's the dynamic duo - RC and RH 

xxx


----------



## wishy-washy

Thanks for your replies and for such a warm welcome.

Miranda - I don't know what an AHM test is, I'll ask about that when I have my review appointment. I also don't know what my FSH level is but think it was normal as nothing was flagged up with me as we were being investigated and going through treatment. I think if it was high they would have said. I'm going in for a scan tomorrow for IUI so will have a good nosey through my notes while I wait. I know I had the FSH blood test done at least twice so they should have a good idea. When the doctor told me my response was poor and IVF wouldn't work with my own eggs and this probably meant I had low reserves I was gob smacked as nothing of the kind had been said or hinted at before.  I think I may have seen a student doctor as it wasn't my usual consultant so think she lacked tact. 

NIXf - I think I may have misled you, we were due to ICSI but ended up having IVF last time as we seem to have sorted the MF sperm problem. We were referred for ICSI first time but on the day DH sperm was fine to do IVF when I asked the doctor he said that there wasn't anything wrong with it anymore. I did some research while waiting for ICSI and got DH doing allsorts, changed deodorant and soap, got him on vits, eating nuts etc and it seemed to work. I guess the real test will be with IUI if his sperm is still good and that it wasn't a fluke last time. I'm not ready to give up yet so will see if we can try different drugs next time, although feel like I need a break for a bit as it has been really draining this time, I enjoyed the naivety of treatment first time round. It was me that suggested IUI as I thought if I don't have many eggs left and there is one there now I don't want to stop treatment completely and waste it, plus I'd like to think I'm still in with a chance of getting a BFP for Christmas, although 1% isn't great odds.

There is another clinic not to far from me so I might book to go along to one of their open evenings. 

Heaps & TraceyMohair - thanks for your kind words

LittleJenny – thanks for your positive post, they said I needed at least 3 decent sized follicles by day 12 to keep going as they won’t let you go past 15 days of stimulation as if my eggs were more than 15 days old then the quality is compromised, this does seem weird as they are still stimulating me for IUI. I can’t help thinking that they didn’t want me to continue as I would effect their success rates. I’m on the long protocol and seem like I have been injecting for ages. Glad to hear that there are other options out there. Thank you.

You’ve all given me lots of useful thoughts; I will compile a long list of questions for my review appointment with my consultant. 

 to all

Wishy-washy


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - so glad your Mum is supportive   I take the pill for this month and will have been off it for around 6 weeks when I start stimming. They will not recheck fsh or e2....I swear the nurses & docs roll there eyes when I ask questions. They are nhs clinic with a good success rate for 'normal' cases but do not deviate from there set protocols. If this tx fails I will move (or should I say run) onto another clinic. The only positive about paying is that you have more choice. 

Heaps - great news your DH! Congrats! Sorry about your AF though  

Malini       the insensitivity of families/friends never ceases to amaze me  

Mir - not being invited to the family portraint when you were sans enfants must have hurt   Hope they hang their heads in shame! 

Wishywashy - I agree with everyone else. You need a different clinic and new protocol! You have come to the right place  

Laura - Hope Beth is better poor mite  

Tracey, Katie, Anna, Anne, Mag, Spud and anyone else who is around  

RC - hope you are ok !

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi alll  

LW- Glad all is good on the scan hun  

LJ- Ahh, glad the Tiddler is gettign better   

Nix- So sorry about your mum hun.....I had a similar reaction from my SIL   a while back "oooh, I could NEVER do that"  Hope you're ok hun  

Anna- How's puppy?  

Welcome Wishy  

Pix  

kate- last day kid  

Love to all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

SBAnna - my birthday isn't until April; do you mean somone else?  

Anne - hello there!  Yes, our lovely Mr. Tiddles is almost back to his normal self.  He is such a special cat.  DP tried to make a mii that looked like him and we called it Tiddles.  Truth be told it does look a bit strange  .... 

Wishy - there are exceptions (like SB Anna here) but a lot of ladies with less than optimal response do better on the short protocol so you should ask about that.  And I think your doctor is being absurd to tell you that IVF with your own eggs won't work when you are 32, have only had 2 cycles (and got pregnant on one), have only tried the long protocol and have only tried gonal f.    I do feel you deserve a doctor who is more on your side. And yes, a lot of clinics will cancel cycles, turn patients away or suggest DE purely to preserve their stats.  Luckily, there are good clinics around who are confident enough in their own skills to work with you.


----------



## Jumanji

This is a nice thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219834.0


----------



## veda

Hello girls. Am back at work so not able to post as often as on nights but have been keeping up to date. 

Rurals where are you? Hope your ok!

Wishy washy u have the same history as me!! My first ivf i got 5 eggs 1 fertilised and i got pregnant but the sadly m/c at 6 weeks. The second i was cancelled due to no response! Was devastated until i got pointed to this thread and im normal!!! The girls here are great. Dont give up. Ask about the short protocol as its better 4 poor responders apparently. Im just about to have another go but my clinic are using hrt 4 1 month then stimms. Hrt is quite new but apparently they are having good results for poor responders as it stimulates eggs to "wakeup" before you stimm so u get more eggs. Not many people seem to have done this so watch this space! Amh checks for ur ovarian reserve altho its just anothrr number so dont get too bogged down with it. 
Iui didnt work 4 me at all and success rates are pants so maybe have lots of bms too?

Aof c hope ur doing ok. I looovvvee ikea and always spend tons!

Little jenny not long now. Hope uv got the bag packed and getting out the rasberry leaf tea!

Hello to team pr.

V


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  - RH is with me at the moment  

Sorry for the absence - we were down with my Mum over the weekend and since we've been back our internet decides that if it does 15 mins, then that's enough for the day    . I am in the library at the moment trying to catch up and realise that I haven't a hope in hell of doing so.   

       to everyone and hopefully plus net and BT won't blame each other for the next month and do [email protected] all like they did back in the summer.  

Missing you all loads and sorry again for no persos   

**** sy **** sy and RH xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone   

RC and RH; Thank goodness your ok. I was begining to get really worried.  
Hope your internet gets fixed soon. We miss you.  

Just a speedy visit for now and hopefully later I'll get a chance to catch up and do perso's.

Love and     to all


----------



## shortie66

Wooohooooooo i've finished    

Manic last day and not had chance to catch up, be back later


----------



## shortie66

Malini who says panto's are just for kids    I love em its a time when u can just be a big kid urself who the fcuk says u need to have a kid to enjoy a panto 

LW yep hunny ur all invited infact we could all make a day of it and take in a pantomime     There'll be loads in brum and wolvo to go see and i got a double bed spare here if anyone wants it    

**** y glad to know ur ok hun     was a bit worried cos u been so quiet    

Mir got the alarm set for 9 just in case i fall asleep      

LJ OMG    not long to go now hunny, u have such a lovely bump too    if im luckily enough to ever get a bfp i'll be one of those fat women with red cheek, huge ankles bingo wings and i'll love every sodding minute of it    

Hello leola veda pix nix annasob purps anne (my brummy buddy) ally laura  wishy washy (welcome to the mad thread)  mag spuds lv tracey steph rupee almond and everyone else


----------



## popsi

just calling through to say hi to you all xxx

kate.. woo hoo darling you have finished now xx

love to you all... sorry head up **** right now preparing questions for foster carer etc .. be back soon i promise i do read everyday xx


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Just popping in to send big   to everyone, especially malini  and LW   Families eh  

Thank you for all the FFcat well wishes...Molly had her leg amputated today.  They phoned late Monday afternoon when I was in a meeting and so I had to wait 2 1/2 hours to phone back and they booked her in for today.  I haven't seen her (they said it would upset her) - apparently she is fine, drugged, sleepy and on a drip and they are keeping her in overnight.  The house feels empty    Her brother is lonely  
But at least the cancer has GONE  

Love you all
xxx


----------



## mag108

Mal: So sorry you felt left out, people are shockingly crap. LAcking in imagination, empathy etc. I have a real downer on a woman at work cos I journeyed with her to a conference recently and she whittered on about her kids to my other colleague who had kids. 'HELLO!, yes I am childless so shut the F up about your kids...or maybe ask me about my stepson"...but no she just went on. So I decided, susbequently, re decided that she has zero emotional intelligence. A damning criticism. close book. 

Nix: ooooh just wait til the DHEA kicks in. No extra hair (so far) just an antichrist to be aroundd! Plus my censor seems missing so I am coming out with some crackin comments! 

LW: glad your scan went well hun 

Mir: oooh that rant at your boss sounded fun 

Leola  xx

Jersey xx

RC and RH: hello!

Annsobroody: I know what you mean hun. Another yr. Our day will come hun

Heaps: hi

LJ: My how has that time flown! 

Popsi: How exciting for you!

Donkey: Poor little Molly 

Laura, poor beth. Get well soon.

Tropifruiti - sorry to hear about your tooth saga

love to everyone and to Purps, Pix, Anne, Ali, LJ, LV,  Jo, Hunyb, popsi, beachy, veda, driver, sam, ww, swinny, traceymohair and anyone else I have forgotten

Home alone tonight so excited!
DHEA has been making me a bit agressive, Pix thanks for the quote, very very helpful,
X


----------



## shortie66

Oh donks   me scottie and moomoo chops all send lovely healing sloppy     for molly     Hope she's back home with u all soon sweetheart    

Popsi s'ok hun, we'll forgive u for having ur head up ****, just dont leave it up there too long or u will miss xmas      Whe is ur meeting sweetheart?    

Lewis was sick again this morning, think we are gonna change his food back to the hills science food now, he just doesnt seem to able to digest anything else properly, any more sickies or other enders and im taking him to vets and asking for blood tests for liver and kidney functions to make sure there ok   not that im a nuerotic pampering worrying pet owner or anything


----------



## popsi

doney.. aww bless your little cat, but i am sure she will be fine now animals adjust really well xxxx

mags.. hiya honey xxx

kate... our fur baby has a really sensitive tummy.. and we used to have special vets food which cost over 120 quid a month !!!! but we seen a new vet and he suggested she has Chappie... apparently its really good low in fat and easily digestible... well we have never looked back she has a combination of dry and tinned as fussy **** wont eat dry only and she has never suffered since !!! its great really it is xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - poor lewis...you might want to try him on arden grange sensitive (for a delicate digestion). We have benj on arden grange puppy, and he so much healthier than he was on his old dog food. 

Anne - Benji's limp seems to have gone today...we'll keep watching him.

Donks - Poor Molly! She's going to be wonky like her Mommy! 

LJ - worked too many hours...seeing things! 

Mag - where did you get your dhea from?

Hi Veda, Leola, Popsi & RC 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi we hav him on chappie at the mo and just sainsbury's std cheap mixer, only trouble is moo moo does love his treats   and he looks so adorable bless him, he had a chewy sausage last night bright red it was, and we cant get the remains of it out the landing carpet now   Told scottie no more treats now i dont care how cute he looks i dont want him being poorly 

Anna im willing to try anything for him sweetie, am worried deep down tho that he may have liver problems as this is how things started with my last two furbabies    But he is such a scavenger, he goes round licking bits up off the floor picking things up when outside    Maybe im worrying a bit too much, but im not prepared to just leave him when he's bad.


----------



## Miranda7

God girls, I'm heartbroken. That programme made my dad look like a demented, dirty old man! He's anything but!


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - typical lab! Benj is the same. Are you taking him to the vet?

Miranda - didn't see it


----------



## popsi

lol.. kate.. treats are not good for them !!! .. although ours has a few but try to keep it to a minimum x

mir... OH NO !!! i dont agree honey not at all xxx please dont think that for one minute xx

anna.. hiya sweeties x


----------



## shortie66

Mir no it didnt sweetheart not at all    

Annasob dont think i am this time, he is fine in himself, his usual play with me, fuss me, tickle my belly, arnt i cute self    He has had some chicken and rice tonight and i have cooked him some more for tomorrow (he eats better than us  ) no treats tho, tbh i think he is fine, but i still want the back up of the vets saying so if he is bad again   Im a worrier and i know it but i cant help it


----------



## popsi

kate.. I think labs and retrievers has tummy probs, ours had gatroreneritus (or whatever you call it LOL) as a pup and we almost lost her and has had dodgy belly since. !! they are a bloody worry !


----------



## shortie66

pops i know hunny but i worry to excess sometimes i think, i worry that scott will have an affair and leave me, that he will be with someone who can give him a family, or that something will happen to him and im left alone, or something will happen to lewis or me or one of my brothers or one of my friends. I worry that the next tx WONT work and then i worry that it WILL work, in fact even if i even worry about having nothing to worry about      god i never used to be like this. Wonder what its like to normal


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! kate you could be describing me honey i am exactly like that (other than the brothers etc as i am an only child!) it drives DH mad sometimes !!! .. i have got a lot worse since i lost my dad though x


----------



## shortie66

pops OMG thats so spooky me too, mom and dad tho   dont know why hun, but sometimes it just gets into my head iykwim and then i play the scenario through my head with the worst happening and that brings me sooooo low   Is there a name for it i wonder? Is it some kind/type of depression    End up having to give myself a huge kick up the **** to get real


----------



## shortie66

I really    now, never explained that before to anyone, feel like a real freak


----------



## popsi

kate.. dont you dare feel like that honey.. I dont think there is a name for it i just think its normal, and when we lose our parents at quite a young age (as i am assuming yours were) my dad was 51 and fit and well... it just makes us more fragile honey      and i am sure its all normal feelings x


----------



## shortie66

popsi they werent particularly young tho hun, dad was 75 was 76 i was a late baby, mom was 40 when she had me


----------



## popsi

kate.. thats not late !! xx well i still think its normal honey i really do so dont you dare worry about worrying    .. xxx


----------



## AoC

Miranda7 said:


> AofC - you like wild swimming? Damn. I just sent the book back to Amazon as dad already had it.


It's okay - I already have it...  I've series linked the wild swimming thang on sky plus... so I look forward to seeing your Dad!

I'm sorry for those who are being excluded by families.  So sad, and wrong. I guess we just have to tell them straight what we want, because if we wait for them to get it right, they never will - it's an experience you have to live to truly understand.

LW - forgive me, I think I forgot to say WOO HOO for your scan. SO great to see where you are.  Good luck telling friends and family!

wishy-washy - I'm sorry your cycle was cancelled - but balls to what the doc said! There are many approaches, protocols and drug doses, and to assume you've got poor reserve on that basis alone is cruddy!!!  Scream away - but scream at the bad advice and stupid insensitivity you've been shown. Ooooh I'm so angry for you!

Nix! Of course it still exists!!! There are hundreds of morris sides across the country, dancing in a variety of styles (is it this thread we've got a rapper morris dancer on? Or another one I post on Brain fade....) It's hands down the best cardio workout I've ever had. And it's hilarious! My side's site is here http://www.belfagan.org.uk/, and they're even advertising my first book!  I'm glad you've had good exchanges with your Mum.

And I know exactly what you mean about it getting a bit boring. I've been bleeding since the 21st Nov.  Mostly finished now, but not entirely. *yawn*

I won't be going to IKEA after all! The frames I want aren't in stock there! 

Phew. Good to see you RC. I was starting to worry! 

Donkey - hooray Molly's going to beat the cancer!    I'm sorry you and she are having to go through this, but I'm so glad for her that she has a 'mummy' who'll take such good care of her. 

Katie, sweetheart, I worry like that all the time.  I'm working on it, though. I know exactly what you mean about worrying a thought through to the lowest point, and then feeling physically ill considering it. Deep breaths and daydreams help me, although I think a cousnellor would call them visualisations...    It IS a normal reaction to the big traumas that life can deal - bereavement, relationship breakdown, and I put IF in there, too.  You're not a freak, and you're not alone. 

Mir, I'm SURE that's not the case! I'll watch the programme asap this week and feed back. 

On the plus side for me, UTI is definitely gone, urine sample confirmed. Blood test tomorrow to double check HCG has gone.



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

aofc.. you are sounding a lot better honey   glad you enjoyed your dancing ... and thanks for telling kate she is not alone too ... life is tough as we all know 

right i best go to bed.. i intended to go by 10pm every night this week.. oops xxx


----------



## Donkey

Thank you girls, I've thought transferred your good wishes to molly...Kate I'm saving Lewis' slobbery   for her until tomorrow.  Hope he is oK  
By the way I worry about everything and run through awful scenarios in my head when I'm alone if dh is out in the evening.  I'm   and make myself    You are not alone!

AOC so glad the uti has gone  


Mir I didn't see the start of the programme, but I 'm sure that he didn't come across like that  

Off to bed

Sleep tight xxxx


----------



## shortie66

sausage popsi and donkey from the bottom of my heart thank you soooo much   

Popsi ur only 40mins late hunny    

Sausage glad ur uti has gone at last sweetheart, hope for more good news fo u for 2morrow    

Donks lewis is fast asleep spark out in his bed    However he did hear me open the open the tin foil on his chicken earlier   and came darting into the kitchen for a bit of it


----------



## Miranda7

Kate and Pops - my DH has just started counselling now after losing his parents 15 years ago, within a year of each other. He didn't get help before, and I so hope this is it, that he can just grieve for them.
Don't hold on to it, because it shadows everything if you can't loose your grip on tightly-packed grief.

Massive hugs for both of you. 

Donks - it must be so hard, seeing her all helpless. Lots of chicken will make running about seem a bit passe for her though, eh? Give her cheek rubs for me.


----------



## shortie66

Mir i had bereavement counselling after losing my mom, could it be that actually loding them both changed me as a person and what i fell/think/act    who knows.  No wonder im such a fruit cake    Are u ok now sweetheart?  Ignore that t.w.a.t. robson green he's a prat at the best of times    To me ur dad came across as lovely a typical bloke and no different from any other fella and anyway he's ur dad, ur allowed to feel embarrased by what he says/does, but really sweetheart he did not come across that way all (even to scottie cos i asked him.......so there  )


----------



## Miranda7

Ahhh, bless you my Katie Cluckings! It's bizarre though - he arranged the swimming a mile on 100 lidos for Save the Children, swam the Channel, runs a swimming club... I felt hurt they'd depicted him as a strange old goose in Speedos. They cut everything he'd said to that twerp apart from a line that made him look grubby!

I do think losing both your parents young makes you a bit untethered. You'd have to be a psycho to be unmarked by that.

Makes me want to give you many squidges! As if that would help. Briefly though, it might! I do mighty squidges.


----------



## shortie66

Mir i love squidges   thank you sweetheart     Scottie (and these are his words) says "that geordie c u next tuesday is a total waste of space and thinks he's gods gift    (apologies to other geordies anywhere)


----------



## Miranda7

Pete's words almost to the letter!  

Mighty squidge making its way through cyberspace the nu...

My mate posted a good status update, if you want a small cheer.

'Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without M&S... It would be Chrita.'


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Bit of a headache this morning after last nights lager and jd  

Mir thanx for the squidge hunny it did the trick, hope ur feeling ok today sweetheart    

Donks do yet get molly home today hun?


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - Internet is on - don't know for how long so just wanted to say            to fab Team PR.

Mir - your Dad was much better that RG last night - we turned over after your Dad's bit as we couldn't take any more of RG. You look so much like him and he is so fit - I wish I was as toned as that - you must be really proud.  

Kate - hope you are enjoying your c.ock features free day  

AOC      for being you 

Donkey - hope Molly is OK and makes a speedy recovery - I've known three cats with three legs and they have all lived long happy lives.   

    to everyone else and thanks for all your lovely good wishes - sorry that my persos are [email protected] but I don't know how long I've got (so to speak!!!)

Love and         

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Mir, we watched the programme and have to say, Robson Green is a complete idiot and he's the one that came across as the pratt, fancy describing how he went for his first job interview and was put off by all those people with disabilities leaving the factory after their shift, he makes me so angry. Your Dad did not come across as you fear in any way shape or form and he should be an inspiration for others to be as fit as he is with such a lean toned body. Robson came across as petulant and childish. No wonder you are proud of your Dad, how amazing to do all that swimming to help others and also for charity. On a separate note, I had bereavement counselling for a year after DH died, I'm not sure it helped me much but it depends on your counsellor I guess. I tried neuro linguistic programming (NLP) too but it was too early for me at that time and I just broke down all the time but it may be worth your DH considering.

Katie, a lady of leisure for one day only! Make the most of it!   Our doglet has a very sensitive tummy and she is sick quite often so we are careful not to feed her scraps or junk food. So long as we keep to her diet, she is ok. She's been a bit sick this week but she does eat things outside that the feral cats leave (bits of rabbit and bird).

Donkey, glad Molly is doing well   

Morning everyone else  

LW xxx


----------



## laurab

Looks like I did miss something good last night Mir... sounds like your dad is a bit of a stud muffin!  I imagine youlook like him too, odd why I think that!

Kate -   

This will cheer you up.. laughing at my mis-fortune.  Ed has a sore bum so I left him wihtout a nappy on while I went to get somecream, then I went into the hallway and stepped in some cat [email protected] and walked it everywhere... bloody cat! Just started sorting that out and then went into the living room to find Ed had pooed everywhere and the girls where plaing with it! So i had to put them in the door bouncer, the dj stand thing so they culdn't move about while I bathed them all then put them for a nap and now I have to scrub the hallway, living room, kitchen floor as all covered in various poo types. Just stuck a 'poo load' in the washing machine.  Even had it all over me! Agh. And I've been up all night!   Groan!


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Laura,   I don't know how you cope! You are supermummy, just a whiffy one today.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Just wanted to pass on my love and    for the fur babies - Molly and Lewis. Hope they are ok. 

I too am a dreadful worrier. 

LW - Meglet is doing REALLY well. No deterioration at all. We're so pleased, as she's a very special doglet (aren't they all?) She's so special that my dad is coming down from Yorkshire tomorrow to visit her (yes, Meg, not me!) He's worried that it will be the last time he'll see her, and she has a special place in his heart. (Bit of a shock as I didn't think he had a heart.)

Hi Mags - don't think I've said hi to you for a while  
Love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LW - meant to say, thanks SO much for remembering about Meg. That's so sweet. x


----------



## Jumanji

Veda - I hopy you are doing ok; the raspberry leaf tea regime has started today!  DP is packing the hospital bag - this means that I have prepared the proposed contents and they will lurk around until the last minute when he will pack them!!

Rural (C)hick - good to see you; glad all is well! 

Donkey - I know it is hard but I am so glad Molly has had her op; she'll be fine on her 3 legs when she gets used to it and it is so much better than her having to deal with the cancer.  I hope her brother is ok.   Posy and Tiddles would be bereft without each other too. 

Miranda - I didn't watch the programme but I am sorry you were upset at the way your dad was portrayed; I hope you overreacted!!  some others here don't seem to agree so you may well have done.  Anyway, I hope you are ok. 

KC - I am pleased you have finished the nightmare job!   They always say that you are never too old to be an orphan; you did lose your parents very young and I am so sorry.  It seems quite a few here lost a parent when they were young. 

Leola7 - hello; hope you are ok! 

Popsi - how exciting to be preparing questions for the foster carer!!

Mag - I think you have to give the DHEA some time; if you don't get used to it then you can always reduce your dose a little.

SBAnna - hello there; I hope you are feeling a bit more positive today. 

AnnaofC - I am sorry you are still bleeding; that must be rough.   Glad the uti has gone though cos those things are horrid.

LW - hello; hope you are doing well! 

Laurab - I am sorry but I did laugh over the poo story!! 

JoM - I am so pleased Meg is doing well!

love to everyone else!

I am tired today but have to pay attention to the PBR!


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everone 
Warning, 'me post alert' 
Got all bar one of my results back for Mr G. I was expecting to have a couple of immune issues but I have several  
On top of raised uterine nk cells 
I have a negative LAD with very low T & B Cells which means I have no antibodies which usually would stop me rejecting dh's babies (explains why I cannot hold onto a pregnancy   Definately need LIT 
Have raised nk cells which do NOT come down to the acceptable number of 15% with neither ivig or intralipids. 
Have raised CD19+CD5 which means I need gestone to maintain a pregnancy (these cells attack my hormones) 
Positive for MTHR which means high dose folic acid + heparin (no biggy) 
Need humira for uterine nk's and raised TNF alpha 

Once the final result is in will have a phone consultation with Mr G. Will be a real struggle to get LIT done in time for our IVF tx which is very worrying (DR in London have no appointments until March so means we would need to go to Athens but timescales may be too tight) 

Will see what Dr G says, but if we cannot fit in Lit for this tx and my clinic refuse to budge, we may need to cancel and lose our final free try (but I will still have all the drugs) I will ask him if he thinks there is anypoint having ivf without LIT....I do not want to go through hormonal hell again if I no there is no way I would be able to maintain a pregnancy. 

Feel pretty overwhealmed. Not sure if I can put myself through all of this. Maybe this is someone's way of saying I'm not supposed to have a baby


----------



## Miranda7

Anna SB - give yourself a break pet - it's easy to feel defeated when there's so much 'to do'. But really, you'll do it - you just need a bit of time to organise it all. A diagnosis is another stepping stone to achieving your goal.

RC and LW - thanks so much, chicks - I read your replies to my parents, which made them both smile!


----------



## Jumanji

SBAnna - I know this is truly overwhelming and, obviously, upsetting.  But at least you have some answers and a possible way forward.  Given your truly tragic history of losses, it was clear that something was causing them and, while your NHS clinic dismissed immunes, the testing seems to have come up with a litany of issues.  Obviously, that is going to be overwhelming but now that the problems are being properly identified they can be resolved.  I truly think this is so much better than the typical fertility doctor explanation of "oh you're over 35 - it must be your eggs; try DE" which, in your case, would, at best, have resulted in another loss.  I know it seems like "bad news" but if you think about it, you knew these issues were likely and you are seeing the very best person to resolve them.  So it really is cause to look forward with hope.  Please do NOT say this is someone's way of saying you are not supposed to have a baby.  All it means is that you need a little more help to get there.  Leave that kind of comment to the "nature knows best" brigade who obviously think that Karen Matthews and Baby P's mum must be model parents cos they apparently conceived easily.  For now, just take a deep breath and try and look at this at the first step in finally understanding and treating the reasons for your losses.


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Mir & LJ. Final test result is in (shows DH & I share one matching DQ Alpha number) and means donor lit will be more effective. Have a telephone consult booked with Mr G Friday lunch time so will see what he says.
After all this time it is good to have a solid reason as to why I kept miscarrying, but the fact I have so many issues has knocked me for six

x


----------



## laurab

Sobroody -   All sounds long and complicated butonce you have your head around it you cn deal with it all.  I would much rather have a diagnosis and be able to deal with it than have no idea why things aren't working.


----------



## shortie66

Annasob        darling i know the news must seem like the end of the world at the moment, but please hun, try and see it as the start of a new world for you, because you have answers now of why this has been happening to you so often, you can plan ahead now sweetheart and get everything in place for the future          AND do not say that about perhaps its someones way of saying ur not supposed to have a baby, if that were the case then none of us would be meant to have one.      You will have ur baby sweetheart and we will be with u all the way    

LJ thanx sweetheart, you have such a gentle soul and are so lovely, ur little one will be very special indeed     

Hi laura miranda jo lw **** y anne purps pix and everyone else.

Never did make merry hell    been ironing and tidying out spare bedrooms instead.  Scottie bless him has booked us a night in a 4star hotel satday night in brum we're gonna do german xmas market go for a meal  and generally doss about


----------



## Little Me

sorry I'm late girls, very busy again at work but need to give out some   

Anna hun- So sorry about the s hit you''re going through. Give yourself some time hun , it's a lot to digest. You WILL have your little one   

kate- excited about your cafe hun, we will defo pop in one Sat for a full english     When you opening?  
Hugs to Lewis too  

Donks- Ahhh poor baby Molls but she will cope hun, and as you say the cancer has now gone at least  

Hi **** y- Hope you had a nice time with your mom  

Mira- didnt see the programme, sorry hun  

I've ran out of time girls, need to go and get a delivery  from downstairs then going for my wax     

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Kate & Anne....just feeling sorry for myself, have been holding back the tears, will have a good blub in the car

Kate - enjoy your night in Brum, so many nice places to eat too! 

x


----------



## Han72

Hello!

Hey Mira - am gutted I didn't get to see your pops on tv last night, but I'm sure he didn't come across as badly as you thought. And Robson Green is a kn0b anyway!

Anna -     chick it does seem overwhelming when you get all that apparently negative info chucked at you at once! However I just wanted to let you know (and I hope it doesn't confuse the issue further) but many docs don't think LIT is necessary or effective. Geoff Sher of SIRM for example doesn't use it, in fact I think it's illegal in the US, my doc in France seems to think it's something akin to witchcraft, the ARGC don't do it and neither do the Lister, or Care.... Isn't it a bit weird that it's only Paul Armstrong that does it in London (and then not even to the Beer Clinic specifications) or the alternative is to slog it all the way over to the one clinic that does it in Greece? Also, think about it - 

LIT is the treatment for having -ive or very low LAD levels but: 
Apparently it is perfectly normal to have -ive or low LAD levels if you've never been pregnant for more than 6 weeks, or had a blood transfusion. I know you've miscarried in the past BUT if everyone who's never been preg would have -ive LAD anyway and that was enough to stop you from staying pregnant then how the hell does ANYONE ever get pregnant/carry a baby to term 

Re: Humira - for the high TNF-a 
Dr Gorgy is the only doc I've ever heard of that will give you multiple shots of humira to bring your levels down. The ARGC will give you 2 lots and then proceed to tx using IVIG and Steroids if the levels still haven't dropped. Gorgy will, it appears, prescribe Humira ad infinitum - fair enough, but the stuff costs a flipping fortune, as do the repeat immune tests! 
Sher - who claims to have pioneered Humira tx doesn't use it at all any more, saying he hasn't seen enough proof of it's effectiveness. I assume that he just uses intralipids and steroids instead (NB - he won't use IVIG anymore either, says intralipids just as effective, much cheaper and "safer" as not a blood product)

All this is just to say that regardless of those results, you don't necessarily have to put yourself through all the extra expense and stress of going to Greece for donor LIT and/or buying endless lots of humira which is what Gorgy is going to prescribe, nor do you have to have the expensive very IVIG if intralipids have pretty much the same effect.  Gorgy is a lovely bloke and clearly believes in the effectiveness of the tx he prescribes but he's very much on his own if you know what I mean. If you're not comfortable with what he says, you can always get a second or even third opinion, say with the ARGC or the Lister or even the Care clinics (sorry can't remember where you're based) and you can post questions directly to Sher at SIRM on the haveababy.com website or even have a free phone consult with him if you want...?

And HELL NO this is not anyone telling you you're not sposed to have a baby, it's just that girls like us have to work a little bit harder at it! If there was anyone out there deciding who should and shouldn't have babies, don't you think they'd be a bit cleverer than to give them to people like Baby P's mum, or the Austrian woman who apparently completely failed to notice that her own daughter was hidden in the cellar or what her disgusting husband was doing to the poor child....?  Nah mate, there's definitely nothing mystical about it, it's just that sh1t happens. And fortunately we're lucky enough to have FF around to help us through those sh1t times       

Really hope I haven't stuck a spanner in the works with these comments but I remember being totally panicked by the info I got from Gorgy and then realised that maybe it wasn't quite so bad after all, once I'd fond out the above info....

Good luck hon, whatever you decide! 

Sorry no more persos, have blethered on for so long, I've run out of time. Gotta get to the shops and buy something for dindins before the hungry man comes home!

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - Nix knows her stuff on this and she is right.  Obviously, it is all scary and overwhelming at the moment but it really is better having answers.


----------



## shortie66

Nix "here here" hunny, this road we are on to make our dreams come true means we'll be the best mums ever (not that im biased of course  )

Well our ickle front bedroom is all cleared out and clean and tidy, back bedroom tomorrow


----------



## AoC

I keep meaning to come in and do a post and run, but things keep leaping out at me.  

AnnaSB, sweetheart, what a lot you have to deal with.  But you can deal with it, love - it's one step at a time.  Even Everest is climbed one step at a time.  And we'll be your sherpas.  You go ahead and have a good blub.      

Laura - you poor love!  Poo multiplying!!!  Nothing worse than that feeling of everything having touched everything else and it's getting EVERYWHERE!!!    

Nix, you're a goddess.  Just thought I should mention it...  

AFM, a bit peed off today.  HCG is now down to 11, but need to go back on Mon for last test.  I'm fine, really, but.... it's just bl00dy hard work, you know?  *TMI Alert*  Am now spotting BOTH fresh red blood AND very old nasty black brown blood.  Great.   Apparently I can expect that to continue until the levels sink.  

On the plus side (and I'm sorry, because I know some of you find Christmas no fun at all) our decorations are going up a treat, and the prep is really cheering me up.  DH and I are all the kids we need for Christmas excitement....    

And last night I received a spanking for messing with his puzzling balls.

            

I'll leave you all to wonder about that one for a while....


----------



## Han72

Hey sausage!

BUGGER re having to go back for more HCG bloods and double bugger re the narsty bleeding      I'm still flipping bleeding, nearly 2 s0dding weeks now 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> DH and I are all the kids we need for Christmas excitement....
> And last night I received a spanking for messing with his puzzling balls.


     dirty bird!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Nix 

Anna - sorry you are still spotting and need another test


----------



## Donkey

Evening, A quick hello (DH typing.... Donkeys hoof isn't working..!) Thank you for all your lovely messages... Molly is finally home and doing OK (for a furry tripod).

Anna, I'll respond to your immune post soon. I have all the same issues..! except NTHFR

Lots of love, Donkey  XXX


----------



## Spuds

Girlies n RH 

Sorry its a quickie - oo er Mrs - taken an age to try to catch up - internet has been down and taken an hour on the phone to be told flippin Norton anti virus was stopping anything working at all 

Sobroody - I'n not very knowledgeable on all the info they are telling you but listening to the girls it seems really clear to me that as hard as this may feel right now - it will help to know so you can plan with all the knowledge of the Docs and your trusty ff'rs and bods like me who can give you loads of love if not the techy stuff  - LJ and Nix have really given some good advice I feel here for you - sending sillions of these     and some     re nonsense coments about not being meant to have a baby xxxxxxx

Donks - loads of these from my two Mash n Stig for yours      

RC RH KC LW Leola Mags Nix Anna Laurab Mir Mil n all - sending loads of love xxxxx

Thanks for all your support about bag trauma 

Loads of love
Spuds

PS Massive welcome to Wishy Washy   
PPS kc - are you a free bird now ?!! xx
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies 5 mins to catch up at last  

Jersey yes im a free bird at last    

Anne hopefully should be in there by the end of next week hunny, we are up there tomorrow to put up the xmas decs, she said theres no point in her putting hers up.  Taken our old xmas tree up there today back tomorrow and then friday we are in there learning the ropes with her. She is being really helpful bless her doing anything and everything to help us.  I'll keep ur order to one side and let u know as soon as its ours    

Donks glad molly is home safe and sound     

aofc totally agree with u on xmas hun, who says its just for little kids    I love it and intend to make the most of it    

Thats me pooped out im afraid.   

Finally sat down about half 8 and im up with the larks again tomorrow to clean out back bedroom, does this b.loody cleaning never end


----------



## Spuds

Hey KC - happy free birdin xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Cheers spuds hey did u know ur on our menu   U come with a choice of cheese, beans, tuna mayo, chilli con carne or just butter       Honestly im all menued out tonight


----------



## AoC

Mmmmmm jacket potato and cheese.... mmmmm......  Where's a drooling emoticon when you need one



Morning all!


----------



## Malini

teehehe, I sat down forty-five mins ago to post quickly before I head out with pooch. Silly me. 

AOC - Well done you Christmas lovin' gal. SO proud of your spirit and gusto.  for bleeding and results that remind you of what you don't need remindin'.

ASB - I really, really think you should consider a trip to Wing in early Jan to have another interpretation of your immunes and the therapy approach. He is easy to talk to and knows his stuff. I reckon it would help you make your decisions. SORRY if that sounds pushy. I am sorry you had to stomach all that information.

Kate - You're out of the frying pan and into the kitchen .... or whatver is said  SOOOO excited for you. When Charlie has an off tummy (often), he gets i/d soft food and pro-kolin for good bacteria, I buy both here: www.medicanimal.com As for treats, I know Lewis likes shortbread so here's a link to some good quality pet stuff: http://www.petbakery.co.uk/ Hope he is better and you feel reassured by the vet. As for your worrying, well the flip side of emotional intelligence is that you are in touch with your concerns, cares, and affection/love for others. It is hard NOT to think about them and worry when you are unselfish, kind and good.

Jo- Love what you said about your dad! He has a grandog and he is proud - smart man. I so rarely write those words so closely together.

Donkey - Bless Molly. She is a lucky doglet to have you.

Nix - You make me laugh which at the moment takes some doing.

Laura - Grrr. It is good to be reminded that babies aren't always a sweet smelling treat!

Who had the Gin Palace idea, maybe it was you Mir, like the Gin idea and definitely like a Palace. I'll get used to the floating bit ...you're on.

Morning Heaps (the sun did shine, briefly, but I decided to stay in the country for a bit), Leola, RC, RH, Spuds, LV, LW, LJ, Mag (yep, ET is clearly a desirable and lacking quality in the wider world, maybe I should lose some of mine?), Anne, WishyWashy (is that right? hi), Veda and so many more and I am failing again but the dog's walk has got to happen.

M xxx

PS I am down, but I will get back up. Happy chatter with friend about her new baby girl y'day (it wasn't meant to happen...her words) and more announcements, etc. I feel like a failure, blah, blah - all the usual gumph. Grrr. Yes, it is true, I now hate Christmas. I didn't before but I do now and I wish I didn't.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

It would appear that we can have internet til about 3 and then that's it    

Oh dear, lots of people need cheering up at the moment     - where to start?

AnnaSB - I have no experience of immunes at all, I'm afraid, but the advice you have been given by the ladies seems spot on  - at least if the problem is diagnosed then something can be done to fix it - have you managed to speak to Donkey about the LIT because I know she's going out soon.  

Donkey - what is wrong with your hoof - are you in sympathy with little Molly - how is she today?  

Heaps - please don't worry about this weekend - it's about having more than one option and hopefully your f/up on Monday will be helpful as well. Good luck for the viewings - house selling is such a stressful business. WW is fine but busy with buying a new house as well.  

Malini - have pm'd you my lovely - hope you have a better day today   

AOC - sorry that you have to go back for more tests - but great that you are enjoying your Christmas preparations - you deserve to    

KC - fab news about the cafe - is your chilli nice and hot - and am I allowed chilli and cheese on my spud please - can't wait to come and visit - are you open between Christmas and New Year? I bet your house looks so lovely now - have you finished decorating now?  

Spuds - you OK lovely?   Sorry about your bag  

Nix    at your immunes knowledge - that is so impressive   What have you got planned for Christmas - is it as commercial in France as it is here?

Anne - we had a good time with Mum thanks   She is very excited and I just hope she can hang on in there - she has planned out her funeral and everything   

LJ - not long now - have you got the names all sorted?  

Mir - glad our comments cheered your Dad up - I'd much rather share a lido with him than RG any day.  

Laura - sorry about all the poo yesterday - are you at work again for a well deserved rest? I hope so  

Jo - so pleased Meglet is OK - love the fact your Dad is coming to visit her (and you, of course)  

Popsi - are you still on   - I bet you'll be there for a very long time - enjoy it, you deserve it so much   

Wishy-Washy - welcome to the best thread in the world - these ladies (and gent) are the best  

     to Tracey, Leola, Veda, LW, Pix, Tropi, Mag, Purple, Driver, Mrs Me, Natalie, Beachy, Rupee, Almond, Steph, LV, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR ladies


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kate, I'm dribbling, jacket potato with cheese and beans is my favourite   When are we all coming for our new year brunch?  

Heaps, gosh, isn't it invasive having so many people viewing? You must be getting fed up already. I hope someone snaps it up soon! 

Malini, I'm sending you lots of special pick me up hugs. Christmas can be a very lonely isolating and miserable experience and my heart goes out to you. Play your own non-christmas CDs and not the radio and don't feel pressurised into social gatherings if you don't want to go. Things will get better for you, there's a corner somewhere you need to turn, it's not far away, hang on in there  

AnnaSausage  , you cheeky little minx.

Jo and Donkey, very pleased that our furry friends are all doing well.    

AnnaSB, I know there's so much to take in right now with all your results but it's fantastic that have a pathway forwards now, you have battled so hard to get this far. It takes its toll, sure, but you have so much strength and courage and you need to dig deep right now and let us carry you a little when you are tired.  

LJ, what's PBR?  

RC, I hope you have your internet sorted soon, we miss you  

Nix, you've really done so much homework and your knowledge on tx and immunes especially is invaluable  

Anne lovely, did you have a good delivery downstairs and a successful waxing yesterday?  

Morning to everyone else  

I started typing this an hour ago and then I noticed the dog was missing, again. She's a nightmare at the moment and I don't know what to do with her. She just keeps on escaping by pulling the fencing down or digging underneath. It's all mesh fencing to stop the rabbits coming in the orchard and it's too big an area to simply re-fence it all. A neighbour pulled up outside as I had jumped on my bike and said he'd seen her a mile away. DP went off in the neighbour's van and I cycled after them in top gear. I found her following the van up a muddy bridleway and got her on the lead then had to chase the van on my bike leading the doglet trying to tell them I had her. The bridleway is flooded halfway up so they had to turn back anyway so they saw us, finally, puffing and panting and covered in mud behind them! She's tethered to a post out side now whilst we (DP) inspects the fencing for the millionth time. I just don't know what to do with her.

My Mum is coming to pick me up from the friends reunion tomorrow and she'll drive us back up to Yorkshire tomorrow evening so I plan to tell her about Big Bean then. All the girls I'm meeting up with tomorrow will be driving so there'll be no alcohol anyway so don't have to worry about saying anything. It's quite nerve wracking. I think I shall ask her to stop at a service station to tell her, I don't want her to crash the car in shock   

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

Jesus girls I have missed almost 1 and a half threads!!

no way i am reading through them all

Hope you are all well and feeling festive.

Have I missed any major news? 

xx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.   

Finally a chance to catch up and write . . . . and thank goodness it's only 1 more day until the end of the term! Yipeeeeee! DP and I have 3 weeks off and will head to our place in France at the weekend.

Hi Nix, Glad to hear that your mum is being a bit more accepting about the DE possibility. 
Our house is in southern Burgundy. Bl**dy miles away and as we take the dog we always drive which takes forever!!! I'd Love to meet up, but sadly don't think we go past Paris. DP is usually in such haste to get to our place that any plea to go via anywhere . . or on a more interesting route falls on deaf ears. Instead endless hours on the Peage. 
Still, maybe one day. 
In the meantime if you ever have need to travel anywhere remotely in our direction I would very happily  meet half way. xx

LW; So glad that your scan went well.  
I can well understand you feeling upset re your BIL's boys. How difficult. Teenage years are such a treacherous time hey. (I'm not quite sure how I survived them myself). Hopefully the boys will wake up to their responsibilities one day. 
How's the naughty doglet now?xx

LJ; Thank you for your lovely words several pages back. 
I hope your enjoying the tree and that the cats aren't causing mayhem with it.   x

 Spuds. Gosh, that sounds like it was hard with your Step daughter. 
And Poor you with the bag!!! How awful. Something like that happened to me once and it was a nightmare to sort out.

Miranda; I have to agree with everyone else that it was R Green that came out looking like a complete twit.
What a plonker . . . and what he said about the disabled people at his first workplace, I was aghast!!!
I'm surprised they were even allowed to broadcast that!!!! It was so distasteful.
What your dad said was just a bit of fun, and RG looked like a nasty playground bully in the car afterwards.
Grrrrr.    
We have friends who live in an intentional community and they were asked to do a documentary. 
The makers spent months staying in the community and were welcomed and accepted wholeheartedly. When the program went out out we were all horrified to see how it had been edited and things had been taken completely out of context, to make an amazing (albeit different) place, look plain weird!!! 
The program didn't get over any of the ethos of the place and there was a real sense of betrayal.

Hi Wishy Washy, and a BIG welcome to the thread. I really feel for you re cancelled cycle. I've had 2 so know how hard it is.    xx

Hi RC and RH; any joy with your net yet?   Wooo Hooo, I've just seen that your back online.

Hi Pops, How are things? Any more news re your LO? 

 Donkey. How's the Molly puss doing? The furry tripod! I never thought of that one . Is she able to move around yet? Or is she confined to a cage?

OMG Laurab!!!! Poor you with the Poo saga!!! And what a naughty cat Pooing inside!!! I hope you managed to get it all sorted in the end and that last night you had a better sleep. x

KC; How's Lewis doing now? And great news that your free at last!!!

SoBroody, I'm sorry but I don't have any knowledge about immunes. Sorry taht your feeling overwhelmed with it all and hoping that it all gets a bit clearer for you soon.

 Morning Malini. I'm sorry I don't have any good words just now, but am sending Love and   . x

   AnnaOC. x

   Heaps. Good luck for something coming of the house viewings. x

   AnneG. x

   Tropi; How are things? And the tooth? Wondering if I detect a Deutsch connection or just a love of the festive treats? I am a huge fan of Neideregger Marzipan and also of Lebkuchen. (Incase you also like Lebkuchen, Tesco's have some really good ones this year. Their own brand but made in Germany. xx

 Zuri. 

    and     to everyone else. x

AFM; I'm doing ok at the moment. With some AMAZING help from the lovely Malini (Thank you again Soooo much), I was finally able to send my letter questioning the management of my cancelled cycle to the clinic and am now awaiting a response.

Otherwise i'm busy getting ready for our trip to France. Just to let everyone know in advance, it's hard for me to get online when we're there as it involves having to drive to the the tourist office (which is only open certain days and peculiar hours), lots of waiting (half the town seem to use the internet there), and then trying to fathom the completely different french keypad . . . all whilst under time pressure . . . only emphasized by the pacing and sighing and watchful eyes of the others who are waiting!!! 
Still, I will try to check in if I can. x

On a positive note DP's long lost father, out of the blue offered us a substantial amount of money towards tx. We are in shock and are amazed as money is tight at the mo, and beyond our NHS go we were wondering how we would manage. 
Still . . . I am partly wondering if accepting this money isn't a complete waste as I really can't imagine how on earth I will ever manage to get PG let alone have an actual living healthy baby . . . .

OMG!!! What an epic this has turned out to be!!! .

Lots of Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## LV.

Hello girls!

Greetings from NYC! I've been trying to get on all week but the page just wouldn't connect (we couldn't get on to x-factor either) and assumed FF just didn't like our new IP address but lo and behold today I'm on, and I see we have a face lift too.

I've not been able to read back, (I'll do that when we get back tomorrow so I hope you're all tickety boo) but thought I'd quickly post whilst DP is snoring his head off (and I can't sleep) about my trip to CHR earlier this week. I saw Dr Gleicher and I have mixed feelings. He is of the opinion that the reversal won't work as it's been too long and there's little chance of DP's swimmers returning to their former glory - thanks for that ray of sunshine. We went through my history and at the end of it he said "So has anyone ever told you why this has happened to you? You're very young to have premature ageing ovaries" Well actually - no! Nobody has ever explained why.... he said that this happens to 10% of women and the cause can be found in about 75% of those with POA. He said that he believes there's a gene that can predetermine this, he also said that immune issues can cause POA which I thought was rather bold and one I've not heard before (have I been asleep at some point and missed that? Are we all here because of immunes?)

My mum was diagnosed with an under active thyroid about a month ago and he said that, coupled with the chemical pregnancies I've had might point to immune issues so I decided to have them done there. 14 blinking vials of blood later and they are winging their way off for genetic testing and a full immune work up, results in 2 weeks. My credit card is groaning...

After I came out I was on such a high thinking "yay, they will find out why this has happened" and then the next day it changed to "so what? I'm still broken, and still without a baby so what the hell does it matter how I got here?"

Being the centre of the DHEA universe I of course have 6 pages they gave me about DHEA which I'll scan in when I get to work and can mail anybody if they PM me their email address. He was very particular about the type of DHEA he said I should have and he wanted me to get it from a particular pharmacy. He said there was only 1 pharmacy in NY that does it and 300 25mg tablets set me back a cough spluttering $300! The one I order from t'interweb is pharmaceutical grade and a fraction of the cost, wondering if there's much difference to be honest. These ones better be bl0ody good! 

He said I can cycle there too and they can do it in conjunction with a UK clinic. He said they think a cycle with Lupron is the best option and that it's not a drug available in the UK. A few of you have done that at the Jin haven't you? I seem to remember that's what the Jin wanted me to try next too so that's interesting.

Have had a brill time in NY but ready to come home. Can't wait to get the tree up! Yippeeee!!

Sorry for the me post but I will catch up on all your news when we're back in Blighty.

Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Quick hello from me...still reading but got a lot going off at the moment so finding it hard to keep up with everyone..having some issues at work so glad I'm off now till Monday...love to you all and thinking about you always x


----------



## AoC

YAY Heaps - more morris the merrier... ggg  And good luck witht he house and appointments!

Many, many hugs for you, Malini.  You're right - you'll be back up again.  

How are YOU doing, RC?  And RH?

ggg LW - I should clarify that DH has a christmas bauble that's a jigsaw - I messed up his neatly sorted jigsaw pieces and got chased down and, um, corrected for my mischief!  ggg  Hugs for the escapologist doggy!  YAY for telling Mum, and LOVE your ticker!

Hugs Leola, and I'm over the moon for your offer of financial support for another cycle.  

Hugs LV - and I know what you mean about the tree!

And hugs for Beachy, too.  

Must rush!


----------



## Han72

Hello!

Sausage - you are a very naughty sausage! I have no idea what you're on but could I please get some  

Malini - sweetie     I KNOW that feeling! I used to love Crimbo but everytime it rolls around and STILL no baby I get a little bit more miserable... am just hanging on to a teensy bit of Christmas spirit this year but it's tough! But don't apologise or feel bad for feeling bad! As my old teacher would say, "do what you can and leave what you can't" if you're not up for all the jolly ho ho ho and all that then don't feel obliged! And anyone who doesn't get it, tell them they can KMA!!!

Hey Beachy    don't let those **** holes at work get to you lovey! You want the PR posse to come down and teach them a lesson 

LV - HOW MUCH    Chick, you know the whole point of figuring out what's going wrong is so you know what you can do to fix it     they're going to find the issue, sort it out and then you'll be a mama before you know it!     Sorry about the reversal tho  Can they still get sperm via TESA or whatever it's called?    All that aside, I'm glad you've had a good time lovey 

Leola - you're right, totally wrong side of the country  Never mind, maybe we'll stop off next time we drive round to visit FIL in Aix if you're around  That is FAB news re your DP's pops! Bless him! Just you get yourself to a good clinic, chick, I'm sure it can happen   

Hi Zuri  you've missed LOADS! Popsi got a match (YIIPPEEEEE!!!) Miranda tried to get arrested, Laura had a poo fight, Sausage is into S&M... the list goes oooon and oooon    How are ya hon?

LW - wot is going on wiv your dogbot?! Good idea to make your mum stop to tell her the news! Can't wait to hear about her reaction    Give your tum a rub from me lovey!

Hey RC - long time no nuffink! That's a bit poo about your internet.. oh well at least it stops RH coming on here and being cheeky  Speaking of cheeky, do you mind if I email you some q's about tandem cycling 

Hi Heaps - good luck with the viewings hon! What's that about weekend appointments tho? Sorry I've lost the plot! Hope you're ok lovey!

Donks - hugs to you and tripod kitty!    Poor thing, I hope she gets used to it soon! BTW I really hope I didn't upset you with my views on LIT, I don't mean to knock anyone that decides to go for it, I was just explaining why I'm not going to do it!

KC hon - you must be sooooo excited! And that's great that the vendor is helping you out with getting started, bless! She'll probably want free meals for the rest of her life tho! Which reminds me, will there be a PR discount  

Mira - how's your pops now? Hope he's not too irritated about whatever that little twerp said! Did you find your tweezers  Are you sure the dog didn't scoff them?! Hugs to the Bobbydazzler!



Lightweight said:


> Anne lovely, did you have a good delivery downstairs and a successful waxing yesterday?


Sorry but that sounds v rude to me    Hey Anne - you're a bit quiet today chica? Is it really busy at the mo

Laura - sorry again but I did  I've heard of having a sh1t day but that's ridiculous! Hope you managed to scrape it all up in the end hon!

Massive apologies to everyone I've missed, but there's just soooo many peeps on here now! I hope you're all having a lovely day, the sun's come out (right in time for sunset over the river) so I feel quite cheerful 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hi all!

Heaps - ta lovey. That makes me feel better.

Leola - I'm so glad you thought it was ok too - and your friends' experience sounds much worse. Wow, re the cash from your FIL! Hooray!

Laura - I remember one day when I had my parents' dog over and changing a horrible nappy, then taking all three dogs out, who all pooped in turn, and just thinking, my life is chock-ful of sh!te! Ew.

LW - are you sure she isn't in season? If not, try arnica on her - I give my jack russell three to stop her bolting with nerves.

RC - what a bummer with your connection! That would drive me insane...

Awwww, a tripod kitty and a donkey with three working hooves! Sounds like Rolf Harris should be round your gaff! 

LV - TESE and a spot of thyroid correcting stuff and you'll be good to go. I know it prob doesn't feel like it, but every bit of bad news brings you closer to winning the battle with your body. You WILL get there - you're feisty and determined, ultimately. 

Nix - so many resentful Christmasses have turned me into a bit of a Scrooge and all. You wait till Boxing Day - we'll celebrate it all being over, huh?


----------



## Han72

Awww BUMMOCKS!! I meant to tell you Mira, there's been a change of plan, thanks to MIL...

Basically her Majesty has decreed that she cannot leave France this Christmas because she's got no teeth (long story) As a result SIL said she'd stay with her. However, lovely as she is, SIL isn't the most reliable and is likely to change her mind at the last minute and decide to spend it with her new bf instead (please note this is a 45 year-old, newly divorced woman with 3 kids  - who are spending this crimbo with their dad by the by) Thing is, even if she doesn't change her mind, she and MIL fight like cat and dog when left to their own devices, particularly when MIL's had a drink (which she's bound to, considering she's on a pretty much liquid diet due to the teeth situation!) So basically DH is staying to act as referee.  He's driving over on Boxing Day so he's gonna be knackered so I can't make him drive to yours and I can't really say, "hey thanks for coming, I'm off to see my mate now!" either...

So I'm gonna have to cancel  

And am trying not to imagine MIL gloating cos she's finally managed to separate me and DH for Christmas.  She likes to try and make him choose between me and her like it's some kind of competition or something - FFS


----------



## Miranda7

Oh poo! One day, bird, one day...


----------



## Züri

Wow Popsi so so happy for you! bout time too! xx

Thanks for the update nix  sounds like i missed lots 

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Little Me

Sorry all... I've been in meetings today and then busy ..it's all good though   

I just didn't want to leave work without saying hello and goodbye...oh, and that i love you  all    

Off now


----------



## AoC

Nixf01 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sausage - you are a very naughty sausage! I have no idea what you're on but could I please get some


It's Christmas, Nix, it's just Christmas - sorry! 



Nixf01 said:


> And am trying not to imagine MIL gloating cos she's finally managed to separate me and DH for Christmas. She likes to try and make him choose between me and her like it's some kind of competition or something - FFS


It IS a competition, Nix. You won.  

*waving to Anne*

With DH's persuasion, I've assigned myself an evening off.  First one (not counting weekend away) since, um.... EC? So all I've done is inventory duvets, pillows and bed linen for Christmas, unpacked the shopping, and now I'm going to cook dinner... 

First I'm going to light some nice candles, though.


----------



## missyg

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to post something for AnnaSobroody and ladyverte re immunes. 

LV - see below, this is from the Dr Beer centre website, makes the connection with CD19+/5+ and pof/poa plus autoimmune disease. I had several telephone consults with Dr Gleicher at CHR and he got me tested for the fragile X syndrome which is one of the causes of pof/poa but I am not a carrier and if I had read the Dr Beer book before being tested I would have realised I most likely didn't need the test as I have autoimmune thyroid disease so that is part of my route into pof/immunes issues. It was a really expensive test and I think I was part of his research as I still get the CHR updates and that research is now concluded - glad I helped!! I think if you have any indication of thyroid disease it is worth considering looking into immunes, I think it was in some info from Dr Sher saying if you have autoimmune thyroid disease or any type of autoimmune disease you have a 50% chance of also having elevated NK cells. I think it is pretty interesting that more and more of us poor responders are finding they have immune issues - there is definitely something in it - not just bad or zero eggs/ give up/ DE speech as so many of us have experienced.

'CD 19+/5+ (B-1 Cells) 
B cells may be of two subtypes known as B-1 and B-2 cells. When we examine a second surface-displayed marker on CD19 expressing cells known as CD5, the cells are classified at B-1 B cells. They represent a class of B cells that is involved in autoimmune disorders (conditions where the body mounts an immune response against a body tissue). Women with elevations of these cells may be at risk for thyroiditis and the premature menopause. We pay close attention to the numbers of these cells when attempting to identify patients with immune-related conditions.'

I took the DHEA from CHR for 6 months, got pregnant naturally but miscarried as didn't know about immunes at that point. I then took the much cheaper micronized dhea from the internet and got pregnant naturally again but this time was already on steroids and so far it is still ongoing. Hard to know if it is as good as the stuff from CHR but has worked for me so far. Don't know if this is helpful at all. I would have loved to meet Dr Gleicher in person - was he very arrogant?? He came across as so pleased with himself on the phone but I just felt he had good reason to be as he was really getting somewhere with his research, if I hadn't come across CHR initially I don't know where I would be now. Glad you had a lovely time in NY. Were we on the Lister thread at the same time about a year ago??

Sobroody - I have seen you posted on Dr G's thread, have to say I find it a bit daunting over there and lots of strong opinions but I read to learn. One thing I have learnt is it is all very personal and much like IVF doctors favour certain protocols doctors who specialise in immunes also favour certain methods. I have seen Dr G throughout this pregnancy and personally I think he has been great but then it has worked for me so far so I am obviously going to think what he did was the right thing, if it hadn't worked I no doubt would have a different view. I ended up having LIT with Dr Armstrong when I was 7 weeks pregnant as I couldn't get an appointment before even though Dr G tried and tried to get through to him for 2 weeks - I was told as I had got that far I probably didn't really need it but I wasn't prepared to risk it as didn't know if I would ever produce another egg!. I just read something interesting on the other thread where someone suggested some people need it to get pregnant and some to stay pregnant, about 3/4 pages ago there was quite alot of discussion about LIT - I'm not really sure about it but I think the best thing is to do your own research and read the Dr Beer book which you probably have anyway. I posted on the Dr Sher site and although I didn't fully understand his response (!) it is always good to get other opinions and they do respond very quickly over there. You have to go with your gut instinct a bit as as I said everyone has different opinions. A pharmacist from the US said to me the other day 'the proof is in the pudding' and that is the truth of it, if it works for you then you have found the right way for you, the difficulty is getting that right way first time.

As for IVIG/intralipids if you respond better to the intralipids that is really great news and you can have that throughout - I am pretty sure Sam has only had intralipids as she doesn't respond to IVIG. I am the opposite so don't respond to intralipids at all whereas IVIG reduces all my levels and has also brought my thyroid antibodies down to normal although this is probably temporary though would be amazing if it wasn't - I am being retested tomorrow and haven't had IVIG for about 7 weeks so it will be interesting to see what has happened. If I was rich I would have it every month to calm my immune system as I can't tell you how much better I have felt when on it though it does the complete opposite to others. In some countries they use IVIG just to treat autoimmune disease but as Nix said as it is a blood product it is controversial, I saw an hrt doctor the other day and she was telling me how in the 70's they used to offer patients injections of it to treat various autoimmune disease then along came HIV/Aids and that all stopped. I am not sure what Dr Sher would have done with me if he doesn't use IVIG anymore - perhaps I would have been in the 15% of his patients that didn't maintain a pregnancy. I think it is just another example of how we are all so different and everyone has to find their own way. Almost forgot, I was advised to have the humira but my results were not too bad and Dr G decided not as I was already pregnant. If you want me to look up any of my results I can pm you but I think that you are probably getting the best advice from over on his thread and also the very knowledgeable Nix - hi there lady . It is really hard but I think it is also really great to finally know why you are not holding a pregnancy and that you can    find a solution. That is how I felt although it was incredibly daunting and at first I just felt like - what else can be possibly be wrong with me! Wishing you the best of luck.

Sorry this was a a bit longer than I planned!! Some of you might remember I was never very good at keeping it short!

A big hello to Anne, Pixie, Mag, Purple, Kate, Mira (I also thought RG was a prat), Laura, Zuri, Nix, Ally, Donkey, LJ, Beachy, and all the other ladies I haven't 'met' before.

Love to all.

Missy xx


----------



## Malini

Ahh, kind people. You're all so nice.  I am up and down, but I agree AnnaOC that I will be more up again soon, here's one for you  .  Like LW put it - and I like the image thank you - there's a corner to turn .... and my Low Frustration Tolerance is playing up or I'd be able to tell myself that.  Nix, you are a luv, thank you for thoughts on the eroding pleasure of Christmas.  Cheers Leola for the shout out.  There's more of you and so many personals to do but I am going to go chill out and not give myself a hard time.  That helps.  They should prescribe this thread on the NHS.  It works wonders.

Malini xxx


----------



## Miranda7

HAAAAAAANG on a minute??!! Missy - you're due in two blooming days hen - shouldn't you be relaxing and nesting?

Oh, wait a minute... I never did either. I remember posting about my contractions on here and ******** till they were a few mins apart.

Mal - up and down is good in a way, cos you know that when you're down there will eventually be an up. Someday soon, it'll even out. xx


----------



## Donkey

Evening 

Another quick one, my shoulder is still very sore - I had a cortisone injection in it yesterday    I see that dh doctored my dictation and personalised my post  

Molly is doing so well, she's a bit wobbly and it looks very odd but she is eating well and purring.  Thanks you for all your good wishes  

Kate - of course I didn't take offence over what you said about the LIT.  I just feel that with my immune issues it's one of the only things I haven't tried and I think it can help.

Malini-    

Gavin and Stacey tonight      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Hello Chickies,

Just home from work/ college.  Sleepy tired.

Just read through and now can't remember any of it! Sorry.

Kisses. XX


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Been mega busy all the over place today and im knackered  

Donks glad molly is coping ok hunny, she will soon get used to it and no doubt enjoy all the extra fuss and hugs.      P.S. what did i say about LIT then sweetheart   cos i cant remember posting anything      

Love and hugs to everyone else     

Sorry such a crap post, still got work to do on the cafe


----------



## Rural Hick

Hi Ladies  

Sorry that I've been away so long.    The rural parts of this country are increasingly separated from the urban parts in so many ways.  

AoC - sorry to hear that things are dragging on but increasingly impressed by your PMA.  BTW, do you ever switch off - counting bedding and making lists is not my idea of a relaxing evening!  

Mir - your Dad came across well to me - perhaps if I'm lucky I'll look as good as he does at some point. TV thinks it should all be edgy, hence the need to just include the joke comment.  And I agree with the rest about RG  

Leola - ahhh, a private school then.  So much more civilised term lengths.    Hope that the end of term goes smoothly for all in education.  

KC - well done on escaping c0ckhead.     When does the cafe open?

LJ - it is all getting very close - best wishes.  The PBR (Pre Budget Report - the hand of GB in the class warfare was very evident) is a typical work of fiction and insignificant in the grand scheme of things - politicians like to think that they are in control but they aren't.    

Malini - hope that you can get your head around things again soon, and I'm still waiting for my assignment to write.  Perhaps we can swap and you can write one of my works of fiction about management - sadly not as romantic as AoC's!  

LW - glad to hear that you scan went well even if your pooch is giving you the run around.  

LauraB - hope that the return to work hasn't been too traumatic and that you can all come to terms with the change in your lives.

To all of the ladies sorting out treatment - good luck.  Take LJ's advice and don't accept the time to give up speech. It isn't - the doctors don't know everything, so keep asking for alternatives and use the Kipling's honest serving-men (What, Why, Where, When, Who & How) in questions until they give you want you need.  It is obvious that the current level of understanding and analysis used by the medical profession is relatively primitive.  If your car isn't working properly the analysis carried out by the garage is often done at a much higher level .... 

RH


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all. x

Just a quick question for Malini. Can you remind me of the supplements you mentioned when we met. I think there was CoQ10? And then there was something else I think made by Solgar!?
Hope your having a good chill out time.  

Rh; Nice to see you back.  
Not a private school, but a specialist residential (LSC funded) college for kids that fall through the net of mainstream!!! 

Love to all. xxx


----------



## mag108

totally wiped my dears.
Did my very brave thing and had my hystersalinogram? today with Dr G. Trekked to London (squeezed in a little shopping).
Dr G was fab today, he is a sweet gentle man. He gave me lots of time and was clearly very very thoughtful about my case.
The procedure was uncomfortable intermittently. I am getting better at dealing with internals but I do hate them and get nervous.

It did help that I had a very positive exp today. Over the last few days there's been a lot of dialogue about the various approaches to immunes (hey, I didnt know!) and it's been bothering me. My immune tx as suggested by Dr G is the exp stuff and it turns out it's not everyones approach.
*And Missey* thanks for your post, it's very apt for me at present.
I would write more but need to get off to my bed (are you due on Dec 14!? all my best wishesXXXXXXX)

xxxxto everyone


----------



## shortie66

OMG gavin and stacey tonight   Stacey saying to gavin what will i do if we cant have children?  

I said to scottie she'll have to join ff and drive her fella bonkers being on pooter all the time   

Bless him tho i recorded it as was down merry hell and he did say i dont know if u'll wanna watch it tonight babe cos its all about babies.   Amazed me really cos he comes across as not very thoughtful sometimes, well this time he obviously was  

Bight ladies must go bed we both in cafe tmoz and gotta be up by 7


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all,

just wanted to say Hi  and sorry I haven't posted for a while - both DH and I have had nasty sickness bug  (or maybe food poisoning - not sure) and have lost a week  now really behind on Christmas shopping/planning etc so no spare time to post - have been reading though and just wanted to send    and    to all those who need them 

Little V has been fine luckily and was such a little angel when we were both sick, we are so lucky as haven't felt that ill in years and would have struggled to cope if she had been ill/hard work.

Laura - was sooo lovely to see you and those scrummy chippers last Friday before we got sick - so glad you didn't get it but sorry Beth has been ill  and for your poo-adventures (  made oi larf!!)

Malini - did you get the list I emailed to you and did it make any sense at all? 

Lots of love to all as always, and hope you all have a good weekend! 

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AoC

Rural Hick said:


> The rural parts of this country are increasingly separated from the urban parts in so many ways.


You said it, dude!



Rural Hick said:


> AoC - sorry to hear that things are dragging on but increasingly impressed by your PMA. BTW, do you ever switch off - counting bedding and making lists is not my idea of a relaxing evening!


Sadly I've lost the knack. Honestly, though, at the moment it feels like black depression is waiting to catch me if I stop.... I'll wind down in time and deal with it then. I've got lots of time off over Christmas. 

   Mags    Brave you! Well done, love.

Laura - hope work is going well, and you're not completely exhausting yourself! 

It's good when they surprise us with thoughtfulness, Katie, isn't it? I drove DH and a couple of his colleagues to his works party the day after OTD, and when we got back, as soon as he came through the door (even after a few beers) he burst out with, "I'm so SORRY all the talk was about babies!!!"  I had to remind him I'd been the one asking his friend about her daughter and everything. 

Ouch, Stephjoy!    Hope you're both properly better and Christmas prep is catching up. 

Right. Blood test at GP this morning. I decided not to go across to Gateshead just for a blood test. It seemed like wasting all that travel time and fuel was a bit silly when it's was just because I didn't want to scrabble for results again. So I'll phone for the results late on Monday and i'm not going to get wound up about delays or lack of info, because it doesn't matter. So there. 

It's Friday!


----------



## beachgirl

AoC


----------



## H&amp;P

​TFIF

sorry I am being a particularly rubbish poster but I am reading every day


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - I hope your hoof is better after the injection and that it is less sore.  I am glad little Molly is home to recover and purring is a great sign!   

Spuds - hello there! 

KC - you seem very busy cleaning and café preparing for someone who has given up their job!!  I would take a break!  The 4 star hotel sounds like a good start!  How is Lewis?

JoM - I too am glad your dad appreciates little Meglet!

Laura - I hope all the poo is cleaned up now!!   Not surprised you are tired!

Anne G - hope the wax was ok!  You sound busy!

SBAnna - I hope you are ok; just give yourself a little time and I think you'll see all these results as a step forward. 

Malini - I do hope you are feeling slightly less down than you were.  As I said, I really think Christmas is a very hard time. 

Anna of c - sorry about the extra testing etc. I hope you are ok; you seem to have kept your sense of humour, which is wonderful! 

RC - of course we haven't got names sorted!!  That would be for organised people!  I am glad you had a good time with your mum.  I know it must be really hard with her planning her funeral but I understand that can really help some people so try not to let it upset you too much. 

LW - the PBR is the Pre-Budget Report; I am a corporate tax lawyer so this is all fascinating stuff to me!!!  I hope you are doing ok.  I am sure your mum will be over the moon about the Big Bean, since she'll know how special this is.  My mum was far more over the moon about Oliver and Emily than about Junior, which is just as it should be cos it was so much more of a battle for Kate to have the twins.

Zuri - good to see you sweet one; I am feeling quite festive - even tried to put some tinsel around the cat's neck, whereupon he tried to leg it outside with tinsel dangling off him!!  I hope you are feeling festive too!  I think you know about LW and RC being pg so, as Nix says, I think the big news here is that Popsi is going to become a mummy very soon too, which is fabulous! 

Leola7 - 3 weeks off sounds wonderful!!  Posy has discovered the tree but hasn't been causing mayhem so far.  I am so glad you sent a letter about your cancelled cycle - this sometimes needs to be done.  Be prepared for a battle but go for it.  My sister is still trying to get her first clinic to admit it was wrong in its advice to her.  The clinic said she had "zero chance" and was "untreatable" with her own eggs.  You would think Oliver and Emily would be evidence enough that this was plain old incorrect but, no, she is still getting waffle back about the need to be "realistic" with women.  I am so thrilled about the offer of financial help for treatment - that must make such a difference!  

LV - NY sounds draining!  I am sort of glad that they did seem to investigate WHY you are having issues and I have to confess it is refreshing to hear someone willing to accept that 35 is indeed YOUNG to be having problems.  In terms of causes, I have read possible links between the immune system and ovarian aging, many of which may be treatable so don't think these investigations are for nothing.  I wouldn't give up on the reversal though - you just never know and I think your DP still has to have tests doesn't he?  So just wait and see on that - remember Dr. Gleicher is much more of an expert on POA than on vasectomy reversal so don't take his views on reversal too much to heart.   

Nix - as I have said to Malini, I think Christmas can be a very hard time of year for a lot of people.  I don't think the high suicide rate around this time is co-incidental.  I hope you are ok and your teacher's advice sounds like a sound way of coping.  Sorry your MIL is being such a nightmare. 

Beachy - hope you are doing ok. 

Miranda - hello there!  Hope you are feeling better about the TV programme now.  

Missy - lovely to see you and sounds like you have looked a lot at immune issues; one thing I read ages ago is that glandular fever (or mononucleosis as it is called in the US) might trigger auto immune problems.  This interested me because my sister had this as a teenager and I did not.  Could this explain why she had fertility problems later and I didn't?  Obviously, the answer is that we don't know - it could equally well have nothing to do with it and just be random!  Kate had her thyroid checked and that was fine but there are a whole host of other immune disorders out there and probably still more unidentified as yet.  REALLY close for you now! 

Mag - I am glad your appointment went well; I think with immunes you have to trust your judgment on what is right for you.  It is a very complicated area.  

Steph - I can't believe little Vivvy is nearly 6 months old!!  Hope you and DH are fully recovered now!

Driver - hello! 

love to everyone I have missed!

I feel a little sad.  The link I posted earlier (top of page 7 of this thread) to the thread about the BFP with poor response, cancelled cycle history, low AMH etc. has gone and I suspect the poor lady had an early loss.  I didn't know her but I feel so very sorry for her if this happened.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

No time to post personals but wanted to wiish you all lovely weekends  

Missy- Lots of luck hun  

Off to my cousins wedding tomorrow at warwick castle so that should be lovely...having my hair done and everything   

xx


----------



## laurab

Bum bum bbum!!! Just lost bloody post....  

Anne - oh sounds lovley

LJ - Hows work now? Not too demanding>

Agh forgot the rest!!


----------



## AoC

That sounds lovely, Anne!  A couple of years ago, Warwick Castle built a working trebuchet... give our regards to it if it's still there...  *seige engine fans*

What's life without a sense of humour, LJ?    I think there are always joyful things, even when life's blackest.  Sorry for the sadness.  

Don't fret, Driver:  it IS Friday!  

Thanks beachy.  

Well, GP practice rather redeemed themselves today.  I ended up crying at the nurse's appt for bloods, just something we were talking about, and then I couldn't stop.  She told me her coffee break was next, and would I like to have a cup of tea.... she then sat with me for fifteen minutes or so with cup of tea, shared her gluten free biscuit and chatted kindly, passing tissues.  So, so nice.  And so, so needed.  Totally above and beyond the call of duty, and just lovely.  She then let me out the back door, so I didn't have to run the gauntlet of the waiting room.    I sat in the car and howled for a minute or two, then called work and told them I was struggling, was perfectly capable of working from home, but was too emotional to come in and they were lovely, too.  

I was due a good blub, and it was a good and safe place and time to do it.  It's going to be okay.  

Did a load of work, then promptly scrubbed the front step and path, put up the outdoor lights (except the gutter lights, which require ladder work) and did a load of tidying and two loads of laundry.    I HAVE TO STOP SOMETIME!!

Going outside to look at the lights, now it's dark.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sorry been awol again today but oodles of stuff to do in cafe, for cafe, and at home  

Worked in cafe from 8 till 2.30 very busy, which is good for us as means pots of money for a change     Did 360.00 quid today and stink of grease, but for that amount i'll stand the smell  

Come home sorted all scotts paperwork out, had a strop on me cos its all a mess, reconciliated the till from the van, put all his accounts on pooter, done some washing, cleared our kitchen table off (it was a tip) and have just sat down  

Scott has walked the dog  

Aofc sweetheart im glad u have had a good cry it was obviously well overdue for you, you have been soooo brave through all of this sh1t and a like a good fart it's better out than in. Tears heal u hunny, may not feel like it at the time but they do, and ur right it will be ok  darling      

Sorry no more persos yet gotta go make back bedroom up and then having a bath cos i stink


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 

Just got in - s*it week - tfi Friday )))

Got to leg it now to rehersal re annual gig ) - will catch up with you all over the wkend but just wanted to send you loads of these         in the meantime !!   

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Just wanted to give lots of      to lovely Sausage, I spose it was overdue and how fantastic that the nurse was so nice to you, bless her  Take care sweets!      re the MIL vs Nixf01 competition! You're right, I did win... although there are times (usually when he displays MIL-like behaviour) when I wish I could send him back to her    Get a refund maybe...  

Kate...


katie cluck said:


> and a like a good fart it's better out than in.


 You have such a wonderful way with words    Well done on a fab first(?) day's take from the cafe! But make sure Scottie does the clean-up tomoz....  

Hey Spuds - sorry you've had a crap week     Enjoy the weekend hon!

Missy! OMG!!! I can't believe how quickly that's come around! You must be mainlining the raspberry leaf tea now! Oh pretty please post a piccy once mini-missy comes along!

LJ - that's interesting about glandular fever, I had it when I was in my 20s... hmmm    BTW How DO you manage to do those mega posts?!

Donks - sorry your shoulder's giving you jip hon     Hope the injection does the trick   

Hiya Steph - ooh sounds nasty, poor you and DH  Glad that l'il V didn't get it though. And glad to hear you're feeling better   

Mira - we are def gonna have to sort out this meet-up one way or another! Def the next time I'm in Hants ok?!    

Bummocks, outtatime again, the bald one will be back from thai boxing training shortly and he'll be starving! I decided to do a quick spag bol but I forgot to take the mince out of the freezer! DOH!  Thank gawd for the microwave!

Love to all and have a lovely weekend!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooooo

Anyone up for a friday nite party or is i billy no mates tonight     

Scottie redeeming himself and cooking tea, im all bathed and nice and clean, just gonna do a quick tidy up upstairs and then the pooters ALL MINE for the rest of the night


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

aofc...    .. but your nurse sounds lovely just like a nurse should be, it will have done you the world of good xx

LH... not long now honey xxx

Anne.. have a good wedding tomorrow sounds fab ! xx hope J finds a job soon honey   

RC and RH.. hope your both well.. cant believe  your internet     we miss your posts xx

kate... woo hoo honey great news on the cafe... sounds like a success already !! ... put your feet up, i will be coming to your party tonight honey.. not had a drink since last weekend   xxx

nix.. hope your ok honey xxx

beachy, mir, pix, purps (hope your ok x), lv, lj, missy, mags, malini, annasb, donkey, almond, and all you other wonderful ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Thank you for your lovely posts girlies... mwah! 

Kate - what a brilliant day for you, I'll be tapping you up for a loan once my credit card statement arrives. On a serious note that's so brill, you must be thrilled

Nix - thanks chicka! Something tells me I'll be picking those big brains of yours soon. Sos you're having a mare with the super powers but looks like it's righting itself  thank gawd. I'm having dramas with my mum so feeling your pain honey!

Sausage - big lovely hugs for you m'lady. A good old cry is always a tonic and loving your nurse, bless. 

LJ - thanks for your lovely post (as always!) Very interesting about glandular fever - I also had it when I was at uni. Will see what falls out of the immunes tree before long. I hope you're taking it nice and easy miss bumpstrel, you need a crimbo with your feet up

Missy - thanks for taking the time to post all of that. I won't pretend I know a jot about immunes yet to be honest but sure I will before long. Not long now! Piccies please!!!!

LV - your doglet stories have made me chuckle! Fab news on the scan... Another  

Malini - big hugs doll. You be as crimbley (or not) as you blooming well like. You're allowed cos we all say so 

Spuds - sorry about your bag, what a stinker! Why don't we get LW's doglet round there after she's been rolling in cow muck? That'll learn them

I know I've missed folks - sorry.... I don't think I can think of anymore. I'm seriously struggling to stay awake, jetlag this way from the states always kills me. Our bathroom was supposed to be done by the time we got back but guess what... it's not! We do have a  working bath though, so thank god for that. Just the shower, sink and loo to be put in  (we do have a downstairs loo so not peeing in the garden quite yet)

Put the crimble tree up and it looks goooorgeous! The kittens haven't tried to climb it yet waiting for the mayhem to ensue

My mum's here and had a big chat with her about IVF, CHR and DE etc etc. I've been keeping it very high level with her to be honest and I think she was a little taken aback at learning more of the detail. She was really good but got very on her social worker horse about doing the right thing by the child, had a few things to say about anonymous donors and other bits and bobs. As she's an adoption and fostering social worker she does have knowledge here which I can't ignore but I don't even know what we'd do and certainly not in a place to be lectured by ma right now. I want to do an anon donor (I think!) but got guilted by her for considering it, not to mention the whole "ooo clinic abroad? Are they clean and safe and do they test for diseases?" spiel. She of course means well  but these are question marks we have to answer ourselves first before listening to other's opinions. Mothers, eh?! 

Right think I'm off to bed to see if I can get in some normal order in this time zone

lossa love
LadyV xx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone  

Been on the G & T's and am nicely merry now!!!   

Just a quick one to wish everyone a Very Happy Christmas and New Year.

I hope that we all get closer to our dreams coming true in 2010.       

Off to France early tomorrow morning and won't get online again until the new year.  
Will miss you all.    

Lots of Love to Everyone.

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Mad morning of cleaning and ironing for me this morning  

Off to brum this afternoon for a good old modge round the german market back to the hotel room for x factor (yes i know im a saddo  ) then off out for a few drinks a meal more drinks more drinks and even more drinks. Must admit i need it, feel very stressed out with xmas being nearly here again and no little ones to share it with BUT i do have scottie and lewis plus family and friends, which is is a lot more than some people have, sooooo im gonna try my best for find some enthusiam and enjoy it the best i can  

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## laurab

KC -   Christmas was always very hard for me, and now I regret all them xmas' I was glum as I should have been making the most of relaxing and eating etc... DE cycle in March/ april.... next year you'll be huge and uncomfy and everything you eat will give you heartburn!! NO booze, no nice cheese! Make the most of it this year, try to just enjoy it and think of it as your last xmas with no little ones.  

LV - I spent months toying with what was right for me over DE, I even had counselling over using my sister as this seemed to everyone to be the 'right' option, but for me it just wasn't. You of course need to think about the child first, but that doesn't mean you don't think about you at all.  You will find whats best for you.  Oh and you can tell your mum my Turkey clinic was a million times cleaner than the english one!! 

Morning all... I'm panicing I have not done my xmas (or baby birthday) shopping yet.  No idea when Im going to fit it in.   And wrapping and posting.... Started my xmas cards last night... Agh where do I start!


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - OMG the chiplets are nearly one........ bet that year has just whizzed by. How has work been you haven't said? And how has Tim been coping with the PO's?


----------



## LV.

I'm having a bridesmaid dress fitting today, one of the girls called me up this morning to say she's 10 weeks pregnant! No point in her coming as any dress fitted today certainly won't be ok in May and as she's only 10 weeks she doesn't want to tell the other girls yet.  I wish I could say I was delighted for her but her marriage is on the rocks and they almost split up about a month ago, this will be a baby born in to a whole load of drama to be honest.

What timing!!

Ah well there's still 2 of them coming and DP is cooking us a lovely lunch for when we get back.... 

Mwah! Love to all xxx


----------



## laurab

LV -   

Driver - Work is fine, its the knock on effect of tim doing compressed hours thats killing me, well us.  I now have them on my own from 7.30-7ish each day and then have work and college thursday so there really is no rest time.... norest for the wicked as they say!!    Sure we'll be fine once we settle into our new routine.    Yes they are 1 on Wednesday.  

Just had huge barney with a couple who we bumped cars with last week, they have been around 3 times this week and it only happened on Sunday and we have given them all the details they need.  I actually ended the conversation by saying 'get off my land'!!!   Theyare really aggressive and threatened to send tim to 'dreamland' so I've reported it to the police... wouldn't mind they are about 70!  Makes me feel a bit uneasy though as they are mad eastenders so fear I may get a brick through my window (or worse) soon.


----------



## Spuds

Hello LV    - I agree - I need that doggy and lovely aroma  

Official warning - DH is 48 going on 5 - he has just counted all the snowmen and father christmas's in the decorations and insited I do not give any of them away to my friends kids who are coming for a sleepover tonight as he will know about it  !!  

Girls - what a pants week for me - post bag nicking on Sunday then thought car had been nicked on Thursday - but no - Lambeth lovely council had taken her away because I'd parked her on a corner - so that was another £250 !!! - have 'lost' £1,500 in a week of which allowing for insurance 'excess' will only get £750    massive hump !

Anyway - good news is DH has his interview to look forward to and I have a bit of an informal one with a Surveying practice we know in Jersey so all looking good 

Just need to get myself booked in for Jan at the Lister I think for one more go - then have to decide between probably Jinney n Shady Grove DC - either way I'm on a mission 2010...

Leola - thanks for your msg love - enjoy France and if I havnt missed you a massive Happy Christmas   

Nix - thanks honey - gotta get better now    

Sausagio of Cumerland -  better out than in   what a lovely nurse just at the right time and really needed xxxxxx you amaze me sweetheart with your PMA and what you fit into every minute of the day ! - you are wonder woman - truly - and you have all the love n support you could possibly need through this mob and your 3d set up - hang in there  

KC - do I get a spuds discount   hope its going well love

Big hellooooo to Mal,Laurab, Mir,LJ, Donkey, SoBroody, LW, Heaps, Popsi, Mag, RC and all you gorgeous girls - and RH of course !! xxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

Laurab - let me at em - just in the mood


----------



## laurab

Me too!  I've not had AF for 6 weeks.... i feel the rage building up!!!


----------



## Spuds

Hi Heaps    2010 it is !!! - god vintage for all of us I reckon  - you said the Jinny in London ? Is that the same clinic loads of us go to in Turkey ? xxxx

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Who is it you'll be seeing, Heaps? xx

Spuds - I'm sure they'll see you if you phone early and squish in. try their number on their website, which has the Brit flag on it. www.ivfturkey.com

If you get nowhere let me know. I may get a response by facebooking Ugur!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7

He's fine Heaps! Ridiculously over-excited after seeing not one, but TWO Santas today, plus a children's farm and one of his chums. But he's asleep now!

Pete's taking the mick, but I said to him if I'd had three kids they'd see fewer Santas - I will only have one so he's seeing every ruddy Santa in Dorset and Somerset!  

OO, whoever you see is bound to be nice. Dr Munip is my personal fave though. And Prof Tesken is a beaut, too. 

So excited for you!


----------



## mungo

hello everyone
I haven't been on this thread for a while, but pop in now and then to see how people are getting on.
Rural Chick and Lightweight - I noticed that you both did 'Tandem' - your own eggs and donor eggs.  How does this work? and where can you have it done? Please can you give me some information about it.  
Thanks, regards Tannie


----------



## Spuds

Heaps n Mir - thanks for the info - friends kids just left  DH snowmen and father christmas's intact  - will get on and see what can be done - pants - DH not back till about 4pm ;( - still - will see if can go today and/or get myself booked on the next one !

Thanks girls loads
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Missyg - thanks so much for your post. As a result I asked Mr G is I should get my thyroid checked (due to elevated cd19 & 5 and he said yes. The fact you are due so soon gives my hope...thank you  

Donkey- sending you a pm. 

Hi everyone
Sorry need to catch up on personals 
We had our telephone consult with Mr G on Friday to go through the results. When I asked if these results explained my recurrent losses he said yes. At least I have an answer after all this time. I asked what was the point of ivig if it wouldn't get my numbers down to 15%...he said it was still a good reduction and that might be enough for me. He wants me to do both intralipids and ivig. He said I can have LIT with dh as our numbers are not an exact match (0501 & 0505). He has e-mailed Armstrong and Dr T saying I needed lit urgently. I will follow up with each directly on Monday, but someone here said Armstrong is fully booked till March. Will also need clexane, humira (x2) steroids &  gestone...he is posting the prescription though. Will see what I can get from my go (who is very supportive) and private health (unlikely to get anything bar telephone consults) 

Mr G was not very concerned about me being positive for MTHR...he wasn't even going to sugest high dose folic acid...just a good diet? A have been taking it anyway as my clinic put me on it as a precaution.

The good news is DH is on board and convinced that I have real immune issues...he didn't even want to see Mr G because our nhs consultant said it would be a waste of money etc etc. 

I asked if it was worth getting my thyroid checked via GP due to my elevated, he said yes. 

I'm feeling a bit better about things, especially as DH is onboard and wants us to try everything Mr G has suggested. I still feel the odds are stacked against us but for the first time we have a glimmer of hope. 

Thanks for all your support and putting up with my moodyness! 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Hey Anna

Sending loads of these      that's really good news love - really pleased for you xxxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## LV.

Anna that's great, a plan is forming for you - brill news

xxx


----------



## mag108

hello Pr's
OOOOH was I hung over today!

Have an interview for a course I am applying to do tomorrow so trying to invigorate my brain cells....may have to have another coffee in a bit!

I did tell you all was at Dr G's on Thurs pm for my hystersalpogram ? OOOOH was it uncomfortable but I was very very brave. The out come is no uterine probs but the right tube is damaged. A lap + dye test  2 yrs ago did mention that the dye didnt go down the right tube. Cons said he thought it has spasmed and in his opinion it was fine. (interesting.... as he may have actually put me on an NHS IVF list at that pt if he had come to a different conclusion, I have a big Q? over why I never got put on a list and his answers not very helpful...).

no persos for me cos of prep for interview but hugs and kisses to you allxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Heaps - Wise decision!  

Hello all, just ate a huge roast dinner.. still jobs to do but I'm hungover and tired!! And I think I have the babies cold.


----------



## Donkey

Just lost a long post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

My shoulder hurts too much to type it out again – got to try and let the cortisone work.  

Anna so I didn’t reply sooner I had the outlaws over today for a pre Christmas meal, which was a success.

LJ and missyg (good luck you may be a mummy by now) I too had glandular fever and have autoimmue issues.

Kate is the café open?  How’s it going?  

Malinia, I hope you are feeling a little better  

AOC so glad you have had the release of a good cry with a sympathetic ear  

Lots of love to all of you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Tooooo excited !!

Olly or Jo   

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hooooo joe


----------



## Spuds

Way Aye )

Bless him - though still prefer Olly's thighs   

Helloooo KC - hows it going ?

Spuds
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Fine ta hunny how u doing? Still waiting for cafe to be finalised with lease etc but should be in there this week


----------



## AoC

That's really positive, Anna - well done!  

Ouch, Mags, but well done you, too.  

*waving*

So chuffed for Joe - didn't think I cared, but he does have one fine voice.


----------



## popsi

hiya girls

sorry really poop poster at the moment.. i love you all though xx just so mega busy and stressed with things at the moment my life has gone mad lol... meeting our princess' foster carers this week.. so very very nervous about that, hopeing we have more photos then too... the ones we have are getting worn out  , .. and we get to ask lots of questions etc.. so will start tentively buying some things after that i think and    nothing goes wrong x

I do read everyday and hold you all in my heart

Right off to have a glass of champagne now as DH is on his way home from work and its his birthday... so prezzies and bubbles waiting  

Hope it helps the mega hangover i have lol... oh and sooooooooooo happy joe won


----------



## shortie66

Hey pops good luck this week sweetheart, when everything is sorted with lo can u please pm ur address hunny?


----------



## shortie66

Morning lovely ladies  

Im off 2 merry hell this morning with my bf to finish off xmas shopping    Only a few left to get which is the way i like it, means i can have a good old mooch at the sillies without being too stressed  

Catch up later when i've walked me ickle feet off


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - glad you found a sympatheic shoulder, a good cry probably did you the world of good  

Mag - you were very brave! I am total baby when it comes to that sort of thing! 

Laura - glad you reported them! What on earth are they doing...surely its in the hands of the insurers?  

Popsi - how exciting! 

Kate - glad the cafe is going well   Merry Hell   I am so behind this year...will get sorted next week.

Spuds - think you have had your share of bad luck for the next few years now!

Missyg and Donkey - thank you both for your help and support  

Heaps - you're very brave inviting everyone round   Great news that you have a way foward too! 

Anne - hope you & Jase are ok  

Purps - you've been quiet...how are things with you and dh? 

Hi Pix, LJ and anyone I've missed. 

I lost interest in X factor on Saturday when Stacey was booted out...find the two guys so dull....'yawn smiley'
One of the ladies from the immune board is kindly booking an appointment for me in Athens when she is there tomorrow (the doc there is impossible to get hold of) Pupster is still limping on and off, so booking him in for an xray Friday  

Have the week from hell this week. but at least I finish for xmas on Thursday. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Hope you all had lovely weekends, we all had a lovely time at the wedding - it was stunning   

Anna- At least you finish on Thursday hun, then you can unwind  
Poor little Benji  

laura- What a load of shi te hun  
Are you feeling better hun?
What date is the Chippingtons birthday?


Love to all and sorry for being bad on personals

Having a bit of a struggle still so not posting too much .....keep thinking back to last Chritsmas when I was full of hope and really thought we'd have a little one this Christmas to buy presents for and those lovely " baby's first Christmas" cute christmas stockings.
I think me and Jas are both in one way or another suffering from stress (he's not sleeping and has indigestion every night and I just feel like crying all the time! )

Sorry for the me post girls, don't mean to whine on
I am very grateful for everything I already have I really am

xxxx


----------



## Züri

Anne sending some hugs your way - don't apologise, i know how you feel, you and i were both in the same boat this time last year eh? starting IVF lots of hopes and dreams


----------



## Little Me

Indeed we were Z


----------



## Malini

Hello all,

For you Anne and Zuri   It is hard when the dream 'get out of here' plan doesn't go as we hoped.  It is not over for either of you, but the hope is harder to sustain, I know.   

Steph - Hope you're feeling better.  I have been busy, blue and bewildered by current trying so did receive your email but haven't had a look at the list yet.  I will do over the holidays and will get my head round it for 2010!

Donkey - Hope you and kitty are better now.  Not nice to feel poorly when it is cold.  Thank you for your care, it has made a difference.

Mir - You're right about the ups, need to remember that when I am down.  I have taken to repeating to myself mantra like - 'this is temporary', 'this is temporary'.

Heaps - Good luck with the appts and well done you on the invitation.  Never easy but you're right about feeling better for trying.

Laura - Hope your chippers have a fabulous bday on Wednesday.  Your new schedule sounds scary!!  I wish I were closer to you, I would love to help.  The car crash people sound rabid.

Mash - Oh no!  It is one thing after another for you atm.  So annoying, maddening and must make you want to cry.  I hope that's you all done now on the bad luck front.  

AOC - So pleased the GP's nurse was kind to you.  I would love to run a seminar for all medical, teaching and other people professions entitled 'Caring doesn't cost but is richly rewarding'.  Bit dull really, need to work on that, but you know what I mean.  Dh and I latched on to your spirit and decorated this weekend.

ASB - Well done on getting a path, feeling some resolution and clarity.  Here, here that you and dh - together - are able to make headway now.  I am impressed.

Mag - Oh, that must have been very unpleasant.  I hate all these procedures and realise I need to know and all that, but it doesn't make them less humiliating and painful.  You were brave.  Good luck with your interview.

LV - Pregnant bridesmaids .... I had one of those but fortunately I didn't know about IF then.  Sorry.  Hope you managed to make a day of it still.

Lj - Thanks for the care, Christmas is hard.

Kate - Where you at in the cafe business?

Nix - Darling girl, hope you are being festive in Paris....somehow... and feeling okay.

Leola - Vits to consider: Pycnogenol (antioxidant), MultiVit, Fish Oils and CoEnzyme q10 .... but the list goes on as there is so much you can try.  Sher only recommended the Pycnogenol one (didn't dismiss the others).

RH - You got off the essay duty as I left it to the last minute and sat down and wrote it in one go ... typical.  It isn't Pulitzer material but it'll do.  I might be dangerous writing anything that actually didn't invite my opinion  

RC - How are you?  What you up to today?

Popsi - Good luck with the BIG meet.  I am so excited for you!

Purple - You back?  You okay?

I've lost steam gang.  I'll remember who I have missed as soon as I post this.  A   for all of you!


----------



## Little Me

Mal


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi lovely ladies and RH  

Internet is still mucking about - first time it's been on since Friday   

Just wanted to send loads of       to everyone - it sounds like lots of people need them at the moment.

Love and        

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne     totally understand, that's why I find Christmas so difficult.

Zuri - well done on your amazing weight loss...wish I had a fraction of your motivation!

LadyV - pregnant bridesmaid!   Have you sacked her?  

Hi Malini  

RC  

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna  

Girls, can I ask your advice...I was thinking of maybe going to talk to my doctor about how low I feel ...does anyone have any experience with such things? I know you do **** y    but anyone else?
I've never confided in anyone in that way before


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne
Just go sweetie   - your GP will be able to help you from there - don't worry about what to say - it'll just happen, I promise you.       

Anna - hi sweetie - great that someone's going to book your LIT for you.


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Anne    totally understand, that's why I find Christmas so difficult.


me too


----------



## wishy-washy

Hello, 

You were right this is a busy board.

Update on me; after having our treatment cancelled last Monday and having persuaded the clinic to transfer me to IUI, I then managed to get my lead follicle up to 1.8 by the Wednesday deadline they gave me, however my other follicle seemed to have disappeared or shrunk. They did a blood test (which left a 7cm bruise but the swelling has gone down now and I can bend my arm again) and think my LH must have surged, although this is the first blood test they did for LH so I could have surged before then.  I took my ovitrelle and went in on Friday morning for IUI. I don’t think the clinic do IUI very often, I had to keep reminding them that I have been down regulated so don’t have any of my own hormones. I think they were waiting for me to surge and forgot I needed to ripen my eggs as well. Had to ask them for a prescription for progesterone as I won’t produce my own, they kept saying that I didn’t need it, maybe they thought I was on the short protocol. 

IUI was a little painful but not too bad, I’m now taking my progesterone pessaries twice a day and waiting, told to test on the 27th, so glad I’m not testing on Christmas or Boxing Day as at least this way I still have hope on Christmas day. 

Good news though we asked to speak to the person prepping DH sperm. We were originally referred for ICSI due to DH poor sperm quality. Last cycle the sperm was good enough for IVF rather than ICSI and this time he went though all the results and talked us through the tests and he said on all the results DH sperm performed above average. I am confident now that DH sperm is good just need to find out what is wrong with me. 

I went through my notes when I was in on Wednesday and my FSH was 6.0 in May I’m not sure if this was taken before or during my first cycle though. In Zita West book an FSH of between 6-8 is good so I’m staying positive about that. My Antral Follicle Count prior to my first cycle was 13 and a count of 8-14 is average stating ‘probable poor response to stimulation with increased risk of cycle cancellation’ but average is good, and it said that 15-24 was normal so I’m only just below that. I need to find out more but think that if they gave me stimulation on top of my own hormones that might give me a better response as it looks as though I ‘m creating follicles on my own, is this what a short protocol is? I don’t know why the doctor told me IVF wont work and the next step is DE. All your replies have given me hope that there are lots of things for me to try first. Maybe if the doctor got that wrong then her 1% chance of BFP for us on IUI was wrong too. 

I’m loosening the rains on DH food intake over Christmas and if treatment isn’t successful then he’s going back on booze, caffine and chocolate free diet in the new year. It was funny on Friday, we came out of hospital and DH had a huge coffee and ate days 1-11 of his chocolate calendar and his birthday chocolates from a month ago and some birthday cake MIL dropped round for us which I had banned him from eating. He then spent the rest of the day feeling ill and sorry for himself as he had overdosed on chocolate. He is a real chocoholic and I’m so proud of him for giving it up over the last 3+ months. 

I think I’m coming down with a cold but mentally I’m in a much better place than I was last Monday.  

I see someone mentioned Gavin and Stacey, I’ve been avidly watching it since the first series and was really looking forward to this series but on the first one when they held Neil, looked at each other and decide they would try I was gutted and I no longer wanted to watch it assuming they would be pregnant by the next program. DH sympathised with me and said if they do then it’s not real and persuaded me to keep watching, how refreshing that the writers kept story line realistic to allow me to keep watching. 

 I know Christmas is a tough time for those of us still waiting for our dreams to come true.


----------



## H&amp;P

Wishy - all your results sound good to me, your FSH is great and that is a fantastic Antral follicle count (I think I didn't have any when i had mine) so I have no clue why they would have told your that IVF won't work for you, my suggestion would be to try to get a second opinion at another clinic ASAP, not that you will need it as I really hope that your IUI will have done the trick for you.    , please let us know how you get on.

Anne - sorry I missed your post asking our advice earlier  , I wasn't ignoring it, I don't however think I can help as DH has been trying to get me to go to the Dr's for the same reason for the last few weeks, (either that or councelling), for me as I cannot seem to put into words how I am feeling or why I am constantly in tears I keep putting it off. I am guessing you are mid cycle same as me at the moment and are praying for a Xmas miracle but knowing deep down that we are just in for more disappointment on or around Xmas day.... I really do hope that 2010 is a really good year for all on the PR thread.


----------



## Malini

Oh Anne - it is hard but so worthwhile.  I have been on anti-ds in the past and they helped a lot (not for IF but smthg else).  I have also had CBT counselling for IF, and it made a world of difference.  I still get low but I do feel I have some coping mechanisms, and I am less angry now.  The anger was very difficult.  

And Driver too.    I hope that miracle is around the corner for you.  This time of year is HARD.

WishyWashy - What is your E2 reading cd 1-3?  A low fsh may be suppressed by a an E2 that is high and most docs don't know this - unbelievable.  You'd actually prefer a higher FSH and a low E2.  I hope this isn't the case for you - it is for me.  The high E2 indicates that you're having to really work your ovaries to get them to respond.  That's so rubbish about having to explain the IUI along the way to your clinic.   for you.

Hiya RC, nice to see you.  Sorry your internet is playing up - soooo frustrating.


M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Girls thank you  
Jason too has been trying to get me to get help for some time SO, appt booked for Friday evening - the anger is unreal today- I never used to be like this  

We'll get there eh, all of us


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - well done you for making that phone call  

I have actually phoned Care today and got our initial consultation appointment booked for 15th Feb with Dr Ndukwe ......


----------



## Little Me

AM- Are you giving it another go then love?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - want to get a second opinion (from a non NHS clinic) and look into immunes before moving onto DE as don't want to spend all that money on DE and then find the reason we have got 2 BFP's that didn't last was because of immune issues not my dodgy eggs....


----------



## Little Me

Got ya


----------



## AoC

May I have a short rant, please?  

My HCG levels STILL won't come down.  Still spotting, but on and off now.  bHCG on Monday was 11, on Friday was 12.  If one could swear on FF, you would now be covering your ears in horror.  *insert violent cursing here*      

*deep breathing*

It doesn't mean anything, partcicularly, it just happens sometimes.  It doesn't mean anything's wrong, or that I require extra treatment.  BUT I WOULD LIKE TO DRAW A LINE UNDER THIS NOW.

Thank you.  Carry on.

Hope you survived the shopping, Katie!!!

YAY for the friend booking an appt for you, Anna.    

A lovely wedding is worth its weight in gold, Anne.    I'm so sorry you're stressed out -totally natural in your circumstances!  Pack Jase off to the GP.  Chronic gastric trouble is really easy to deal with and is miserable if you just try and manage on your own.  They'll probably want to do a quick test for an ulcer - which means drinking orange juice and then breathing into a pipe!  Most tests come up negative, and even if they don't, it's treatable with antibiotics these days.    So tell him not to suffer in silence!  In the mean time, has he tried Zantac or other acid inhibitors?  (Speaking as someone with a repeat prescription for the blessed ranitidine)  As for you - go ahead,  but go with an idea of what you want.  If you want counselling, ask for it, if you want anti-ds, ask for them.  In my experience, most will default to anti-ds, even if what you really need is someone to talk to, or some CBT.      

Driver, you too, sweetheart.  Tell them exactly what you've just told us about crying a lot and not being able to express why or how you feel.  Well done on pursuing a second opinion.        

I think I owe Mash a hug....  

Malini- this is temporary is excellent.   

*waving to Wishy Washy*


----------



## Little Me

Oh Anna-


----------



## Malini

AOC - Rant heard, acknowledged and this if for your HCG level  .  

Grrr.

Unfair.  

You're going to have to join in on the 'this is temporary' mantra chanting.


----------



## popsi

oohh my sweetheart ladies.. you all need a huge huge      what horrible times for such wonderful people at the moment, xx I am totally getting where your coming from christmas is a horrid time of year for remembering that we dont have little ones... I have had 9 of them and each just got harder, even this year i am struggling as I know our princess is with someone else and we just want her home with us ... but I also know we are very lucky and dont want to come here complaining xxx

love you all... back later xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Although it still hurts me inside im very pleased that im not alone in my thoughts at this time of year, and im so glad i have you all to share my hopes fears and dreams with    

I had a horrible dream last night girls, i dreamt that me and scott had split up and in the dream i was another man who had a little girl and scott had had children with someone else.  We were speaking on the phone about something to do with children and he said "what for the family that we never had" It really shook me up and it it still scares me now even though it was only a dream.  

Sorry for the me me me post today just scared i suppose


----------



## wishy-washy

Katie Cluck, It's scary when you have dreams that feel so real, sorry that it has shaken you . I've had dreams before where DH has annoyed me and then I have been in a mood with him the next day even though I know he was only annoying in my dream, so I know how real they can seem.
I hope you can forget it soon. Sweet dreams tonight


----------



## AoC

Thanks guys.  I knew you'd understand I just needed a momentary rant.  

     Katie        It's horrible when dreams plug into your emotions and make you feel bad.  But it WAS only a dream - you're going to be okay.


----------



## mag108

hi and xxx to everyone 
Had an interview today for a professional development prog. Not sure I did too good so having a glass of vino to make me feel better! after dinner its xmas card writing.

Anne: xxx I think it's a hard time for lots of us, another marker on the rd. sending you a big hug. ask your GP about counselling, they can offer you some. Or anti-d's. It's really no surprise we need help now and then.  its so hard for us all 

Donkey: Hows little kitty?

Jersey: what a catalogue of horrors! Hope it's all sorted now. 

Steph: are you feeling a bit better?

Heaps: You are very brave to 'embrace' the family! Hope your appts work out well for you.

LV: uuumh, fairly common for bridesmaids to get preggers, heard of that loads.

RC*RH: still internetless! You guys are missed on here!

Wishy washy: agree with driver, they are all good results. Second opinion 

Nix: hows she cookin? You have written long posts on here recently and I was interested in the ones re immunes. SO much to take in and so many opinions!

KAte: enjoying the freedom? 

Mal: Glad for you, you seem to be a bit more upbeat. 


Driver: dr Beers books says: if you have 2-3 failed cycles and or miscarriages then get tested for immunes as something  going on.

AnnofC: Its so hard! If you recall I too and a hcg that wouldnt drop, stayed 150+ for 2-3 wks then fell really slowly (with a rise just to confuse things...) you just feel like such an idiot going for bloods nad having to dela with q's etc and deeeply confusing and frustrating.  


Popsi: so happy that things are finally coming together for you allXXX

Kate: sorry that you had that disturbing dream, they can cut quite deep.


----------



## shortie66

Thank you ladies   

Would not have been so bad but i even bought a dream catcher yesterday  

Heaps good luck hunny you have all options covered there        

Aofc think we are all due a rant sweetheart, you more than anyone after the last few weeks you have had     

Wishy i've had those dreams too hun, its funny cos they keep asking what they've done wrong


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

No weird dreams last night thankfully   

Hows everyone doing this morning?


----------



## AoC

mag108 said:


> AnnofC: Its so hard! If you recall I too and a hcg that wouldnt drop, stayed 150+ for 2-3 wks then fell really slowly (with a rise just to confuse things...) you just feel like such an idiot going for bloods nad having to dela with q's etc and deeeply confusing and frustrating.


I do remember, Mags!  At least my levels are very low. I would just like to stop going to surgeries and hospitals for a while, now. 

EXCELLENT, Heaps. 

 Katie Glad your sleep was undisturbed. Yesterday I woke up to DH's alarm and went, grumpily, "what day is it?" "Um, Monday," he said. "Oh Sh!t," I replied. I really, really, really thought it was Sunday and was all annoyed he'd put his alarm on....   

It was dancing last night, and we were all in kit for photographs, as we were handing over the £900+ we raised dancing out last year. Our charity last year was Alzheimers' Society, and this year it's Cumbrian Flood relief. A nice, fun, dance-y evening. I had loads of energy, and really wanted to dance until I dropped, but then was suddenly tired and nodded off in the car on the way home! (Happily not driving... )


----------



## shortie66

Aofc ahhh hunny its great when u can have a good night out.  Well done for raising all that money sweetheart


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Firstly, lots of hugs all round   

Katie, it's only a dream hunny, sometimes they feel really vivid and you wake up wondering if it was real. But it'll all be ok. You have so much going on right now, especially with the cafe so your brain is working overtime.  3 more sleeps and the cafe is yours! 

Heaps, I am glad you have a plan. Hopefully you won't need Jinemed after your Jan tx but if you don't, I totally recommend going to Istanbul anyway! Dr Munip is a fab doctor.  

Mags, well done on the development prog application, when will you hear back?

Ally, where are you? How are you and your Dad doing?

AnnaSausage, sorry you still don't have closure, it's been a tough couple of months for you so I hope you're taking good care of yourself.  

Popsi, when will you get to meet your princess for the first time?  

Driver, I really hope you get some answers re your immunes so you can move forwards in a positive direction  

Anne, it might be good to have a helicobacter test from his GP just to make sure he's not got an infection which can lead to nasty stomach ulcers. It's very common and very easy to treat.  

Malini, here are some special pick me up hugs      

Wishywashy, sending you some sticky vibes, I hope you get some great news on 27th  

RC, bloomin internet, I'm sure you've told your provider what you think  

LV, what a difficult situation with your bridesmaid. I hope you still managed to enjoy yourselves on Saturday and you found the perfect dresses  

Zuri, keep up the great work lovely!  

Laura, how are you all doing super mummy?  

Jersey, crikey, not a nice smooth run up to Christmas you poor thing.

I've run out of steam no on the personals, sorry. I had a nice time meeting up with my old friend on Friday whom I haven't seen for years. Mum picked me up and drove me back up to Yorkshire and I told her then about IVF and the outcome. She's shocked about what I have been through and disappointed about my ovarian failure and that I didn't share the IVF journey with her but he's very excited about her grandchild. We went out and bought a Christmas tree on Saturday and went home and decorated it. It's the first tree I have had in 3 years since DH died and I couldn't face Christmas.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - So pleased that you have now told your Mum and she can get all excited with you  

KC - I too have DH related dreams every now and then and wake up in a foul mood with him or really uopset with him as he has been cheating on me in my dream, he thinks it is hilarious and never has dreams like that, glad you ahd a good nights sleep last night  

AOC -   so sorry you are still having to go back and forwards for blood tests, I really hope that your next one shows a zero and then you can get back to your manic Xmas preparations. Good on you for dancing the nigh away, i think you deserved a snooze on the way home.  

Heaps - sounds like you had a really good appointment with the Jinny and am pleased you will also be able to cycle with ARGC in Jan, we seem to not have many of us cycling at the moment, I suppose with it being Xmas time a lot of the clinics are closed down for a couple of weeks.

Mag - I have Dr Beers book, still not got past about page 50 though  , I am worried that the consultant will not want to do immunes as we haven't had loads (2 is enough for me though) of failures and I have never been pregnant for more than a couple of days so not sure if that counts as a miscarriage....

Popsi - can totally understand where you are coming from with your LO spending Xmas not with you, I think you should have another Xmas when you get her home with lots of lovely food and drink and presents to unwrap (not just for the LO but for you and your other half as well  )

Anne - Hope you r ok this morning?

Pix - Where are you? Is that new company working you hard  

Purps - Hope you r OK

The Rurals -   to no internet connection  

 and   to all, I have run out of time for all the personals I was going to do


----------



## Han72

Hi everybody

sorry no persos, just wanted to say I'm still lurking but just not in the mood to post at the moment. I'm knackered all the time, I think I might be anaemic cos I'm still bleeding and have been ever since 27/11 just after the last BFN. It seemed to be (sorry if TMI) a small amount of old blood, every single day, but today have started bleeding red again.

Am fed up  I know it'll get better soon, chances are it's PMS following the shortest cycle in history but I just want a break now...

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix-     

kate- i hate those life like dreams hun, but you'll have a nice dream tonight  

LW- Glad you shared with your mum    

AM- I'm ok hun, bit brighter   you?  

mag- Hope you get the job hun  

Pix & Alls   

Love to all


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Still waiting for lease on cafe to be finalised    Landlord is being an **** we think, as he has in the lease that he owns fixtures and fittings errrmmmm no he doesnt, thats what were paying nearly 20 odd grand for     Until lease is sorted and we have that either removed from the lease or have it documented in writing we are signing nowt


----------



## laurab

Nix -


----------



## shortie66

Nix oh sweetheart big        hunny, it gets to the stage its just not on anymore     

Anne no scary dreams last night hun    Told scottie tonight about dream and he told me to pack that saftness in (tho in a nice way  ) He has been so helpful today bless him cleaning kitchen with me putting more lights up and everything and now he's cooking us a mixed grill for tea    I do love him


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Sorry for being such a rubbish poster but I'm soooo tired.  This term is a week too long  

Molly is doing really well on 3 legs, I'm so proud of her.  It was definitely the right decision she is clearly feeling better.  Just need to wait for the final pathology reports on monday 

I can see everyone needs big      .

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## mag108

pr's and dh
It's very quiet on here!

Roll on xmas hols and decadence!
How hard is it to get up these mornings (RH stop that).

Am going to cancel the colpsocopy (painful smear) tmz cos I think I have had enough of internals thanks very much!

XX
to everyone hope you are all ok


----------



## veda

Hi everyone. I agree its been a wee bit quiet on here recently. Im sending hugs to those that need it as it can be a difficult time of year for us girls. I too hoped there would be extra presents under the tree for a little one ( i would have been due new years eve if i hadnt miscarried) but here we are still trying!

Despite the cbfm and a lovely hol af still arrived and so am starting the 3 rd and final ivf. Start the hrt tom so hopefully no horrible side effects! Im not feeling very positive right now and terrified of whats to come. Already drinking the caffiene free coke and starting with headaches!!

Ok moan over. Is anyone cycling with me? Ec around 21 jan? 

Hope everyone is ok.

V


----------



## Rural Hick

mag108 said:


> How hard is it to get up these mornings (RH stop that).


That's what **** sy says!   

Hello all - I'm at the library at the moment whilst **** sy gets her nails done. 

AoC - glad to see that you are progressing with your recovery. I hope that you have an excellent christmas and continue to move onwards in whatever direction you choose.  We PR's will always be here for you even if not in touch immediately! 

Anne - good luck with talking about your and Jase's situation. We men handle it differently  and equally badly , but don't assume that your solution will suit him unless he chooses it. Otherwise, let him find his own solution and just be there for him. Again we are here for you. 

Katie - I am sure that the Landlord will see sense eventually as he has no alternative.  He just needs to understand that you have the guts to walk away if he doesn't give you the right deal, and I bet given the current market he doesn't have any better alternatives.  Glad that the dreams have gone. 

 to the rest of the team.   

RH


----------



## shortie66

Veda not cycling "with you" so to speak but will be "with you" all the way hunny iyswim            Think it went quiet around this time last year too, think its hard for us all to think here we are yet again still waiting, always hoping, losing faith, but holding onto those dreams


----------



## shortie66

Wooo hooo rh is back      Tell **** y to get her **** back here as well, we are missing her loads on here its far too quiet     Hope ur not looking at dirty books in the library  

Mags       sweetheart 

Donks glad molly is doing ok sweetie, me scottie and lewis send sloppy kisses       

Landlord has seen sense, draft copy of lease come over by email, all looks ok to us    at solicitors in the morning to sign sale papers and he will lookover lease for us, if all ok all systems go for thursday friday      OMFG im ssoooooooooo excited


----------



## veda

Good luck katie cluck. Im keepingfingers x that all goes smoothly!

Rurals i agee far to quiet without you both. Get tinterweb sorted!

Watching the f word as love it! Iv made loads of tablet ( scottish fudge) tonite so feeling very domestic goddess!

V


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

just coming in to say wooo hooo to katie.. about time too honey xxx wonderful news

sending      to you all xxx sorry will be better poster soon, just head up **** at the moment.. met the foster carer today, what an amazing lady she is, seen a whole album of photos of our princess, just want her home now


----------



## shortie66

Veda i bought cake making items about 3 weeks ago and they are still waiting in cupboard for me to start baking    Hope to get to them weekend (notice i havent said which weekend tho  )


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hoooo pops thats b.loody brilliant news sweetheart


----------



## Pixie75

Hello my lovelies,

So sorry for dissapearing    
I'm just far too busy these days but really enjoying it and not complaining at all. The work keeps me busy and stops me worrying about IF. To be honest that was my plan when I decided to move to another agency and so far so good. Everything is going well and my boss thinks I'm a God's gift    Lazy buggers! The other director is a very dangerous b.itch and a potential back stubber but I give her no reason to do that...still bugs me though as I feel like I have to watch my back all the time    

Haven't had time to read back but sending you all    and   

I  

Bought an iphone so I should be able to catch up more hopefully! 

Day 20 and it seems like I'm ovulating! Yay! Jumped into bed with DH and covered all bases  

Off to Istanbul on Saturday till January the 2nd. We were hoping to do skiing while we were there but no fricking snow as yet   Oh well...

Love you all...

Pix xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girlies and DH

Sorry been cr*p last few days - thinking of you though

Mal Donk n LW and all - thanks for the empathy - no more bad luck for me DH got a tax rebate of 2k so someone is looking out for us after all  

Anne - Well done for making the call - really can't tell you how much counselling and CBT has helped me - would be radio rental beyond belief without it - I know it may be hard to talk to someone professionally but if you get the right person it helps enormously love xx   

Nix   

Pops   

Team PR    - Christmas such a tricky one - go through enormous highs then weird lows - hmmmmm - the extra sugar rushes probably dont help either 

Sending us all the love n luck in the world for 2010

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Pix if any backstabbing beatch is nasty to you, let me know and i'll come over and bite their ankles     Enjoy istanbul sweetheart hope u get loads of snow so u can ski away till the cows till come home     

Spuds woohooo well done on the tax rebate sweetheart jd and cokes on u then      

Im so excited about the cafe girls      Me an scottie still up and talking about it improving things, im still telling scottie not to get too far ahead of himself in the spending stakes tho    

Im hoping so much that next year is the year for all of us       That one by one whatever our choice be it natural bfp's, tx bfp's, donor cycle bfp's or adoption that all our hopes and dreams come true.  That this time next year we will have tiny ickle ones to put to bed at night in cots next to our beds or a bump so huge we will get no sleep   

Oh crikes i've read that back and it just made me    I'd better go had far too much jd and always get emotional and weepy


----------



## shortie66

Im p1ssed by the way just in case u hadnt noticed


----------



## popsi

lol.... kate honey i would never had noticed... i am a bit too lol and i have work tomorrow at 8am !!!


----------



## Miranda7

Little Jenny has given birth chaps!

A baby girl weighting 7lb 8oz.

Congratulations LJ!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Damn! Wrong Jenny! I hate ** sometimes. Right - I'll go and post on the Dorset thread instead! *fumes*


----------



## Ourturn

Miranda - I was going to say...thought LJ was not due until Jan!  

Nix - have you seen a doc about the prolonged bleed?    

LW - glad you were able to tell your Mum.  

Anne - hope your appointment goes well  

Kate - hope you sort the landlord out  

Pix - have a fab time away. Sorry you have to work with a cow! 

Popsi - I would be so impatient too! Very excited for you! 

Veda - step away from the caffine free coke. Coke of any kind is super bad for fertility and has been linked to osteoperosis in women. The diet variety contain chemicals which turn to formaldihyde (sp?) once digetsed.. There was a news article on bbc a while back which scared dh & I into giving it up (we were both addicts of the diet caffine free variety) Stay away from any soft drink which contains 'aspartamene'. It has been banned in the states!
Lecture over! 

RC & RH hope you sort out your internet soon! 

Hi everyone 

I am on my 2nd week of the pill and wakeup every am with af type pains. Think my body wants af to come, but pill is delaying it...shoudl arrive just after xmas, and will be a whopper as I have not had af since mc in September! 

Only 2 days left at work. Delivering workshops today & tomorrow..wish me luck, nervous! 

A lady on the immune thread kindly booked my in for Lit at Athens for the 12th Jan. Need to sort flights out...probably to risky to use BA...but they have the best flight times!

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

 to you                    to you                to you 
 to you                    to you                to you 
 dear Ed                   dear Beth            dear Cerys
 to you                    to you                to you 

Laura - hope you, Tim and the Chippers have a great 1st birthday.

Our internet is still playing silly [email protected] - I am expecting a BT man later today  - I should be so lucky. I am not holding my breath.

I never know how long I've got so will send lots of these to everyone.          

Sorry for rubbish persos but I am thinking of you all and can't wait for normal service to be resumed.

Lots of love and       

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hi all -


Does anyone know Laura's address?  I reckon you do Laura but you haven't PM'd me.  Today you will be busy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE CHIPPERS - but tomorrow do send it.  It is snowing outside and I am worried about your cold ears.


Hi all.  Fine here.  Except my toes are cold.   and a   for you all.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- lots of luck for the workshops hunny - you'll be brill    

Donks- Glad Molls is doing well  

jersey- hi hun  

Pix- Will text you to wish you a lovely hols    well done at work gorgeous xx

lovely **** y & RH   

Hi Mals   

I'm freaking a  little about my appointment- not sure I can go ahaead with it- no clue what to say cos I don't really know how I feel....apart from extreme anger ....SIL again is an insensitive beatch...I could seriously     .

I feel like I'm losing my sh it a little - but that makes me sound mad eh! 

Love you all


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - I've just pm'd you - how spooky is that     

Anne - please don't cancel Friday - you've taken a big step in making the appointment and it's not surprising you're worried - it will be OK though and you will feel a bit better once you have seen your GP.        I know exactly how you feel - I have another appointment with the occupational health doctor on Friday and I'm dreading it - we can do it though - it's no big deal compared what we go through with this IF sh*t       

AnnaSB   - brill news about the LIT - are the Easyjet flights no good? Have you tried Aegeanair or Olympic?

Mir     at the wrong Jenny - I was confused not just that LJ was a month early but also as she was convinced she was having a boy  

Kate        for your cafe - when will the official PR opening do be?  

Popsi - not much longer to wait for your princess now.  

Pix - send my love to Istanbul   - and don't take beer on those ferries  

     and     to Spuds, Veda, Mag, Donkey, AOC and all the fatastic Team PR.

I have a cold at the moment  - honey and lemon isn't the same without the whisky  . 
And no sign of Mr BT yet - what a surprise   

**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> And no sign of Mr BT yet - what a surprise


but at least you still have t'internet 

Anne - please don't cancel Friday, even if you go in and just say exactly that the Dr will be able to ask the right questions to get more info from you , one of the girls on my hospital forum phoned up for a counselling appointmnet today and was given a date in February 

 all


----------



## Little Me

**** y cold you cold gets better love  

AM- yep, I will go hun , just don't knwo if the NHS do IF counselling.....cos theres no spare £££ for such things at the moment


----------



## Rural Chick

DRIVER225 said:


> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no sign of Mr BT yet - what a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> but at least you still have t'internet
Click to expand...

True - at the moment    

Anne - thanks my lovely  Even talking to your GP will help to start with


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Firstly, please let me apologise for the pathetic "me" post the other day- really sorry I was having a proper head up  day 

Now for the persos!

AnnaSOB - really glad that you've got your tx planned now, feels so much better when you know what and when doesn't it? And that's great that you managed to book for your LIT next month, I really     it makes the difference!  Bummocks re the BA strike tho  Good luck for your workshops! Oh and good luck to your pup for the xray on Friday!    

Mag - any news on that course interview? I bet you didn't do as badly as you think you did!     When will you find out?

KC - OMG!! It's soooo close now, you guys must be totally overexcited!! Hope it all goes smoothly    

Popsi - awww honey, so sorry your LO won't be with you for Christmas but why not have a second Christmas celebration when she's home with you, as someone (sorry, can't remember who ^idiot!^) suggested? It's still gonna be the BEST christmas ever tho innit?     

Laura - hey chickie, hope those horrible people have stopped bullying you guys over the car now    And    to the Chippers, blimey, a whole year already!

Anne - hey hon     please keep that appointment sweets, I know it feels like it's gonna be scary but there's no shame in looking for help in this situation. I hesitated to go to my GP here in France cos he's a bit of a kn0b sometimes, but he was totally sympathetic when I asked him for some anti-deeps. I'm sure you can get counselling on the NHS, the person might not be an expert on IF related issues specifically, but with a good counsellor, that won't matter. Stay    hon    

Donks - hope you're shoulder's feeling better now. And I'm glad to hear that your kitty seems to be making a full recovery!    

Hey Mal - congrats on getting that essay finished!


Malini said:


> Does anyone know Laura's address? I reckon you do Laura but you haven't PM'd me. It is snowing outside and I am worried about your cold ears.


   - bless you! Hope your tootsies warm up soon hon!    



Rural Hick said:


> mag108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get up these mornings (RH stop that).
> 
> 
> 
> That's what  sy says!
Click to expand...

   Hey RH and RC - hope you guys are well and that Chip is nice and comfy in there!     By the way, RC how was your mum's birthday? Did she like her card...? How did she take the news? Sorry if you've already said but I seem to have lost the plot!

Wishy-washy  hello and congrats on being PUPO! Sending you loads of       and here's hoping you get a late but very welcome Christmas present!     

Hey Sausage -    so sorry your HCG isplaying silly buggers  Really hope that you can get closure soon    But that's great news re the charity dance, how fab that you all managed to raise so much dosh   

Heaps - glad all went well at the Jinny appointment! And GOOD LUCK for the ARGC in Jan hon     

LW - hon, so glad you were finally able to share your wonderful news with your mum and that's so lovely that you've got the Christmas tree up after all this time    

Veda - hey hon, good luck for your upcoming cycle     hope the HRT doesn't drive you too   I wish I was cycling in Jan but it looks like we may have to wait a bit... 

Pixie - hello stranger! So glad you're enjoying the job but please don't let the other director get you down hon    Hope you have a faaaab time in Istanbul! And I'm jealous of your iPhone! I want one       

Spuds - YAAAAAAY     re the tax rebate, you were due a bit of good news!

Mira - OMFG!! Don't DO that!! I nearly had a heart attack cos I'm sure she's not due for another few weeks! PMSL tho, did you get a bit carried away following the news on the multis board?!!   

AFM well following from my head up  moment it finally occurred to me today that all this narsty bleeding is just my cycle going back to normal, following the last tx. And the reason for my misery was good ole fashioned PMT  Also had some v good news today, looks like DH is finally going to get his lump sum from the govt to invest in the start-up that he joined in September. The reason why it's good news is that there'll be a bit left over that we can then use for tx - YIPPEEEEE!!! It prob won't happen til the spring but that's ok, spring time's good for tx  And those blasted UK tax people have FINALLY agreed to pay me back the income tax that I overpaid in 2006  when we moved to France so that's another 800 squids! AND I got a special offer at the local gym (where I had an argument with the owner a few months back!) and I've now got 2 years full membership for the bargain price of 450euros! Thank gawd cos my  is spreading outtacontrol!

Altogether now.... (to the tune of Black Eyed Peas "I Gotta Feeling")
I got a feelin.... (wooohoo) that 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good good yeeear lalalalaaaaaa
            
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix-   loving your BEP's song hun...defo gonna be our year girls       

Sarah


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> Altogether now.... (to the tune of Black Eyed Peas "I Gotta Feeling")
> I got a feelin.... (wooohoo) that 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good year, 2010's gonna be a good good yeeear lalalalaaaaaa
> 
> xxxxxxxx


gonna adopt that one as my new mantra


----------



## Little Me

hey girls, I've had a really bad flickering on my left eye lid for about 3 weeks now , doesn't hurt but it's jolly annoying!!
Anyone ever had this?


----------



## Han72

I get it from time to time but it doesn't last for days on end...?  Dr Google says it's caused either by stress, lack of sleep or lack of magnesium...?


----------



## Little Me

Hmm, well, I defo sleeping, not sure about the magnesium.but, i guess I may be stressed a bit ....I'm sure it'll go soon.....when the stress has gone     .
thanks love xx


----------



## Han72

No probs hon!    

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - no I have not given birth yet (due date is Jan 6) and, as RC says, the scans show we are having a little boy!!

Seems like a general   is needed!!  I am really sorry that so many people are feeling low.  As I said, Christmas is a tough time. 

AnneG - I am sorry you are feeling so low; you really don't deserve it but it must be very tough to look back to last year when you were more hopeful.  Please remember that you truly never know what will happen - the Christmas before her IVF was awful for my sister; she had just been rejected by her first clinic and felt totally defeated.  The next year she had the twins.  You really do not know what good things may be around the corner.  In terms of what help is available, I have experience of this and I would talk to your GP.  When I have been suffering from anxiety or depression I have found conventional counselling pretty useless but Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) to be helpful - same as Malini.  You may be different but both are available on the NHS so get yourself in the system.  Remember to be honest about how bad you are feeling - when I was really, really low the doctor got me help right away.  And don't take any medicines you are unhappy with. Don't fret about not being able to express your feelings - just do what you can. 

AnnaofC - I am really glad you had a good experience with your GP; not before time I must say!  I am so sorry your HCG is not behaving - you have been through so much and deserve closure. 

SBAnna - I am pleased your conversation with Dr. G went so well and that your DH is on board.  I know it is still tough but it must be nice to finally hear someone say that your history can be explained and that there are possible treatments.  That has got to give you so much more hope!  Do remember that, on the right protocol, you actually respond pretty well, your hormone results are ok and you have proved you can conceive naturally.  So, although you may feel that things are still stacked against you, there are still plenty of positives to look at.   Glad Athens is booked and good luck with the workshops!

KC - sorry you have had bad dreams; they are just DREAMS though - your reality is very different so don't let them get to you. 

Nix - sorry about the bleeding; I know it is a pian but, as you say, I suspect it is everything getting back to normal!  Am so pleased about the money - you deserve it!!

Zuri - hi there; I hope you are doing ok. As anna says, your weight loss is really amazing and something to be proud of!

LV - do you know when you get your test results?  Sorry about the pregnant bridesmaid - not what you need!!

Leola - hope you are having a good time in France! 

Jerseyspuds - I think it's great that your DH loves Christmas so much!!

Heaps - sounds like things are moving forward to you; that is a fab antral count - good for you!  It sounds like you have a good plan in place - I think it's good to have a couple of clinics too work with since they do have different perspectives.  People always rave about the Jinemed so I am pleased you consulted them - hopefully you won't need to go but it's nice to have the plan in place.    

Mungo - nice to see you!

Mag - how did the interview go?

Donkey - I am sorry your shoulder still hurts. Glad little Molly is doing better though; I am sure she looks really cute on 3 legs! 

Popsi - it must be so hard to have your little daughter with others at the moment; please know that your little princess will be with you soon!  I am so pleased you have the album now so you can start being proud parents!

Malini - I do hope you are feeling a little brighter; I know life is hard just now. 

RC - sorry the computer is still playing up!

Wishy Washy - hate to be harsh but I really think you should ditch your current clinic as soon as possible!   Everything looks fine for you and I have no idea why on earth they are suggesting DE at this stage; I think you'll find it is a totally different story elsewhere.

Driver - I am sorry you are feeling so low too; as I said to Anne, you need to find out what kind of help works for you because we are all different.  I found ordinary counselling a total waste a time - frankly a bottle of wine was cheaper and more effective in making me feel better, albeit for a short time!  CBT on the other hand, I found more practical and it did seem to help me.  I am glad you are not giving up on your own eggs - I know I sound like a broken record but do remember that high FSH does not mean low egg quality, however much doctors assume it does.  There could be a whole host of reasons for your early losses and they are worth looking into.  And personally I believe that if you get a BFP which goes away that is a miscarriage.  Where else do you draw the line?  

LW - so glad your mum is all excited about her grandchild!

Veda - I think Heaps is cycling in January too.  I hope you are ok - it must be rough having what would have been your due date coincide with New Year. 

RH - hope you admired RC's nails when they were done!

Pix - have a lovely time in Istanbul!!  I am glad you are so busy and worrying less! 

Laura B - Happy Birthday to the chiplets!!

Miranda - thrilling news for the other Jenny!

love to everyone I have missed!


----------



## laurab

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been rubbish, things so hectic here now I'm bcak to work and tim working long hours.  

We had great day, babes alll got lot s of pressies and had fab day. Thank you for all your birthday wishes.  

Anne - I had IF counselling on NHS.  

LJ - ahhhh that would have been lovely having a chipper birthday!!!!!! How disappointing!


----------



## AoC

Anne - just tell them you don't know how to explain how you feel, but that you need help. And there's a new project (IAPT - http://www.iapt.nhs.uk/) delivering improved access to 'talking therapies' on the NHS, and it looks like most areas of Birmingham are included in 09/10. Most places are now able to offer a course of counselling, or CBT, or self-directed support (a lot of the online CBT resources are actually very good) much quicker than before. Driver, Feb's bad, but when I first went to my GP a couple of years ago for counselling, I was told there was a 4 month wait. Now it's a matter of weeks.  Things are improving...

You can do it, Anne. Just get yourself there, the rest will follow. So chuffed with you for getting the appt!

Nix, love, I totally feel for you. Still spotting here, too, and so fed up with it. But my clinic said it wasn't unusual, so I guess it's just a waiting game. And plenty of iron supplements...

Happy Birthday Chippers! Laura, you're a goddess. 

I'm okay, thanks, Heaps. Christmas tasks in the last few days.... bought myself my Pilgrim present from Ian! He's always terrified of getting it wrong, so now I enjoy shopping for myself and then he can wrap it! Made a vegetable side dish for the Balti I'll be serving on the day after Christmas Day (balti already in freezer) made door decorations for the guest rooms, cleared out and cleaned the fridge and started the mammoth task of washing all the cat-hair covered throws and bedspreads... 

But I have been taking it a bit easier these last few days, and this morning I got a lie-in - although the cats decided to use me as an adventure playground and kept waking me up!

I'm totally singing along with you, Nix! Love that song, so strongly upbeat. Loving your run of good things, too! Although it did make me wonder when A/F might appear for me... please not before Christmas Day!!!

Yes, I get that, Anne. Usually when stressed/run down.

Sorry my persos are a bit bitty! Love you all, you know. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spuds

Hey team PR

Lovin that song Nix - and I know 2010 is going to be team PR's year     - great news about the tax rebate too and Spring xxxx

Anne - go with it love - you have made the biggest step and things will get better - you have all of us here - loads with experience of CBT and counselling etc and it is so helpful - honest   

LJ - Hellloooo xxxx hope you are doing ok love and taking this last bit really easy xx

RC -   

KC - so excited about your cafe xxx - JD's on me 

Sausagio - can me and DH come and live at yours ;~) - so jealous of all your lovely cooking !!

Love and hugs to all

Spuds
XXXX


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sorry been awol today, loads going on with cafe and house, trying to finish pressie shopping and start wrapping, cd14 still on a low on monitor i am p1ssed off therefore going to get p1ssed  

Im sooo sorry for no perso's im just far too pooped tonight but i am thinking of you all and trying to read when i can.  Did actually start perso's tonight but lewis had a mad playful 10mins  tonight turning circles, drank half a gallon of water, ran up and down stairs and threw it back up everywhere (managed to drag him of new rug first tho  ) Ho hum at least he's ok tho, but to be on the safe side gave him chicken and rice for tea   Not that hes spoilt or anything.


----------



## shortie66

Lucy big          sweetheart what a time u have had of late hunny      There is loads of advice i COULD offer but as im half cut i think its better to keep my gob **** till im sober.  Needless to say tho darling we are here for you anytime you need us even if it is just to rant and rave about the s.odding unfairness of it all


----------



## LV.

Thanks KC! You gotta take the rough with the smooth though, eh? I'm actually laughing about it now as otherwise I think I'd be committed

How are you? Did you have snow today?


----------



## LV.

Actually, I've got to head off to bed, am yawning my head off. Praying we get snowed in and I can't get to work tomorrow.

Love to all

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hey LV no snow here yet   Me and scottie watching programme on bravo about   ahem penis sizes       We are p1ssing ourselves laughing about it, its so funny


----------



## Züri

Ok this is not normal! It's 11am, 10am your time and not one post from you guys today. This is the sort of pace I can keep up with, you must be all out xmas shopping


----------



## Han72

Bonjour! Well Team PR, it is snowing fit to bust here in l'Ile de France! Hope none of you guys are snowed in! Er.. except LV   

LV -      what crappy timing both from your bridesmaid and your mate in HK...  Chick, I'm not surprised you had a meltdown, anyone would under those circs! It was (don't shoot me for saying this) kind of good in a way though - at least it led to the DS discussion and you know that's an option should it come to that. And it may not get to that point anyway, they can do amazing things even if the reversal doesn't work, TESE and all the rest of it and with ICSI or IMSI they can easily select the best ones... I think it all looks really hopeful hon so stay  and don't hesitate to come on here and rant as much as you want, whenever you want! Gawd, I remember the pickle I was in when I was getting married even though I'd left the lion's share of the organisation to my parents! I can't imagine what it must be like planning a wedding with tx looming on the horizon as well! So  to you mademoiselle, you are a real star for doing all this and coping with it so well!    

Hey KC you p1sshead! Wot was all that about on ** last night? Don't tell me you were excited about the penis programme you were watching     Also PMSL at the typo which led to your other post being auto-censored!


katie cluck said:


> but as im half cut i think its better to keep my gob poop till im sober.


    Hope Lewis is better today!   

RC - well it seems Mr BT didn't turn up or we'd have the RC and RH show back on here again.. really hope it gets repaired soon cos I miss your double act! Give chip a belly rub from me! 

Sausagio - PLEASE STOP! You're making us all look bad! You are SUCH a domestic goddess! Bummocks re the spotting  I thought I'd cracked it yesterday but today I'm back to the mucky brown stuff so not a clue as to where I am in my cycle  This has never happened before but I guess it's cos I was on such a high dose for the duration of stims... 

Laura - glad the Chiplets enjoyed their birthday, you must be knackered now tho! 

Hey Jen -  glad we got that sorted out! I bet you're mainlining the raspberry leaf tea now tho!  How are you feeling chick? You always do loads of persos but never tell us how you're getting on! 

Love and hugs and snowballs to all!

xxx

PS hang on Zuri, I was getting there! How's you chick?

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

No sign of Mr BT yesterday so still have intermittent internet        

I want to give you all so many         - 2010 is definitely going to be the Year of Team PR - it's official!!

Thanks to all of you who keep wishing us and Chip well - I always feel a bit awkward about posting news but I do try to keep my ticker up to date. 

We are off to my Mum's tomorrow for Christmas so don't know if we'll be able to get on much. In case I can't - I hope you all have a really Happy Christmas - I'll be thinking of you all.

Love and         

**** sy  xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - you sneaky lady, you have had a scan today  , how fab to see the heartbeat and everything again, you will have a fantastic Xmas, my tip to you and RH is get lots of sleep as it will be be the last Xmas for quite a few years when you can lie in bed in your PJ's as long as you like and not get either woken by a crying baby or a small excited LO jumping on your bed  

Nix - oooohh snow....none in Sheffield yet, in fact not a cloud in the sky....but it's freezing cold....

LV - sounds like you are coping with everything amazingly well, glad you and DH had a good chat and you have a few options to consider.  

AOC - can you come and organise Xmas in my house next year please, better not let DH on here to read about all you domestic goddesses or I will be getting trading in for a younger, slimmer, more fertile, more domestic version in time for Xmas 2010   only joking, he loves me just the way i am (well Ok he would love me a little bit more if my 3 bellies weren't bigger than his   but the gym WILL sort that out)

I am off for my work Xmas lunch soon, can't be soon enough I'm starving!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Oi  y - Don't feel awkward hun you are a beautiful lady inside and out and TRULY deserve this, your journey has been filled with pain, struggle and heartache and this is your time. OK?
Chip looks gorgeous       

Hi AM- enjoy your lunch    

Lucy- MASSIVE    hun to you xx

hi Nix   

AOC & laura thansk too girls for your very kind and good advice.......I AM defo going tomorrow     
Hope the Chipples had a lovely day Laura  

Hi Z  

Kate


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies 

LV - sending you loads of   - hate to say it and dont   me either but agree with Nix here - as orrible as all that was - it sounds like some real good has come of it and you have more options now which cant be a bad thing except the initital headspin  you will work through it Im sure and you come and have a rant any time love xxxx - do you think you could write down how you feel in a card or something to your friend so she 'gets it' or is that too direct ? So hard sometimes and people dont mean to say half the sh*t they do but please be careful that you put yourself first here love cos you have the wedding and the stress at the minute ok xxxxxx

Nix - hello hun - keep rubbin that money tree 

KC - you make me laugh so much KC - you are naughtier than a naughty thing 

RC n RH - agree with Anne - this really is your precious time and I want you to enjoy every flippin well deserved second of it - we are all so excited for you both honey so dont you dare feel awkward cos will have to   you one    xxxx

Anne - hiya love - good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Driver - CBT is 'the nuts' - literally  - been there got the T shirt and its done me proud - go for it girl xxxxx

Zuri - hellooo love - how are you doing ? xx

Team PR - have been brave and started discussions with Shady Grove - possibly booking flight end Feb/Mar for initial visit as back up to txt in Jan with own eggs...this is a biggy for me but have to say when the phone rang today from the DE clinic all I felt was immense excitement that its a step nearer to my baby  bug&er gone teary   

On the Jersey front - sooooooo excited - DH has interview 22nd and Im meeting a possible lead for me on the 21st  - We have booked 23 for a night on our own b&b and can get heads around stuff then but unless is total pants interview - aiming to be in Jersey for April if it works out - wow - really hope he gets this flippin job and I can spend my days jersey cow spotting and counting out the baked beans for our dinner cos will be well skint but happy as pigs in pooo  

Love to all of you fantabulous women 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

are you moving to Jersey, Jersey? 

I LOVE Jersey. I spent 3 summers there working when I as at Uni - favourite place on earth 

I am loving this new quiet spell - i don't have to read pages and pages every 7 hours to catch up 

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick one from me to wish Anne lots of luck today hun x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Fingers crossed for today if our solicitors ok lease we are in    

Anne good luck at docs hunny, be brave and tell them how u feel they are there to help you sweetheart


----------



## LV.

Thanks gorgeous gals... Feeling pretty ok today as it happens, especially AS IT'S A SNOW DAY!!!!!     

We have about 6 or 7 inches and it looks lovely. The kittens are loving it out there, they are being too cute for words. Might have to build a snowman shortly! Yay!!!!!!!! 

Anne - good luck today petal xxx

Beach - were you up early or late?!

xx


----------



## beachgirl

LV- I was up early. Not very well at the moment, been ill since Wednesday...enjoy the snow

Kate- hope you manage to get the papers signed


----------



## laurab

Oh dear beachy whats up? I've got cold and headache and earache... feel like one half of my head has been bashed in. 

Morning all... very cold and snowy here!


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Laura. I've got D & V plus ache all over, keep going hot and cold and have a headache..oh the joys...


----------



## laurab

Oh beachy that sounds nasty... and theres me moaning with a bit of snot!   I HATE being sick... worst thing in the world. 

Zuri - I'm loving the quiet spell too!  Makes myhead spin some days!!


----------



## Little Me

Oh Beachy- sorry you're poorly lovely  
Thank you for you kind wishes  

Kate- good luck today    

Hi Laura, Z, LV      

No snow here


----------



## Little Me

I just want to wish all my lovely friends a wonderful Christmas and a happy 2010.
May it be a happy, healthy, prosperous and dream filled year for us all
I want to to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the love and support you've given me and Jason again this year.

Love you all


----------



## Donkey

Morning

It’s a snow day here too, an extra day onto the Christmas holidays!!  Even though I’ve got 2 weeks off an extra unplanned day is always a bonus.  

Anne good luck at the doctors today.  

Kate hope all the paperwork gets sorted out.   

Beachy hope you get better in time for Christmas  

Laura hope you get better too. I can’t believe the chippers are 1 now.  

LJ I was very surprised to read you’d given birth and a little worried, I kept thinking NO IT’S TOO SOON.  Phew, baby is still safe inside.  

Molly is still doing very well, it's funny when she shakes her head hard (you know how cats and dogs do when they have an itch) she falls over, poor thing.  

Off to play in the snow now 
xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Forgot to say

RC so glad the scan went well, have a lovely time at your mum's and look after yourself  
xx


----------



## Züri

Yes Laura it's great. It feels an achievement to be up to date with the posts - I look forward to hitting new posts and not seeing 10 pages of back log

So what's got your tongues girls? is it last minute panic xmas shopping and xmas parties?


----------



## AoC

Anne, that's a beautiful tree!  And a beautiful wish.      Hope it went/goes well today.  

I'm just quiet because I'm busy, and trying not to spend too much time online.  

 to all.


----------



## Little Me

Going at 5.30 AOC


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Thanks for the lovely Christmas wishes Anne and  for later   

Beachy hon         Oh how horrible  hope you feel better soon lovey        

Hey Laura - sorry you're feeling under the weather too, hope you make a quick recovery       

Donks - bless little Molly   Congrats on getting an extra days holiday and enjoy playing in the snow!

Spuds       for those interviews hon!

Wotcha Heaps  how are ya hon?

KC - is today the day   Ooooh good luck, hope it all goes smoothly!       

LV - kittens sound sooo cute! Enjoy the snowman building!!!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

DA DA DA!!!!!!!


IT'S OUR AT LAST


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray! Well done KC!


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- so pleased for you hun  what a great way to end this year x


----------



## popsi

hey great news Kate sooooo  pleased for you and scottie well done you both xx

anne.. good luck with the doctor honey xx

beachy.. hope you feel better soon xx

aoc.. hope you get closure soon honey xxx

nix, lv, donkey, purps, pix, mir, laura, annasb, zuri, malini, mags, and everyone much love to you all xx

going to pack some prezzies tonight as DH is out on his works bash so he will no doubt be home worse for weather later


----------



## laurab

Top banana Kate!


----------



## shortie66

I am p1ssed already and i mean p1ssed it has taken me 10 mins to do this msg me an scottie thoru 2 bottle champerw


----------



## popsi

kate.. well done you.. champagne really goes to your head its the bubbles i LOVE it !! xx


----------



## Ourturn

Congrats Kate! Champers is the best! 

Anne - hope the appointment went ok

Sorry for lack of personals....feeling very baahh hunmbug....x2 new pregnancies announced with cards today  

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Sobroody -


----------



## popsi

anna.. it horrible isnt it


----------



## beachgirl

Anna


----------



## Donkey

Fab news Kate  

I've just got back from the hospital...my dad slipped on the ice and broke his wrist in 3 places.  It was a compund fracture and he had to be sedated to set it.  He's fine now and home thankfully.

2009 has really been a horrid year  

How did it go at the doctors Anne?

Anna I know what you mean...and the photos of children as christmas cards  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Can you believe i have just woken up from my drunken induced stupor       Managed a bit of curry then needed sleep    I thought that yesterday i was coming down with a cold, felt a bit worse today have woke up from my "nap" and lo and behold have got an absolute stinker     Ah well no rest for the wicked.   

No chance of pulling a sickie as the boss wont let me    soooooo its swallow the anadin and lemonade and get on with it.


----------



## mag108

morning all

Who has snow!
(still waiting for ours to come)
X


----------



## Spuds

Morning All 

KC n Scottie                       

Many Many Congratulations !!!! so pleased for you both well done !!! xxxx

Heaps - cycling at the Lister in Jan - first scan booked 13 th - flippin ec here we go again  - how about you love ?

Zuri - helloooooo - so you lived in Jersey how fab ;~) - I cant get back to your post to see when you were there ? Its so lovely - we really hope DH's interview goes well - keeping everything crossed ! xx

Nix - thanks love - really   it works out next week 

Anne - your Christmas tree and msge were lovely thank you xxxx

Head as thick as a thick thing  last day at work and was finally able to relax at lunch with a couple of colleagues - needless to say we got hammered and the last I remember is eating a curry with DH before waking up on the sofa with a sore neck 

Having a panic cos today is our annual Christmas gig and I playing sax (sort of) and dont have enough puff today !!

Girlies n RH - this may be my last post till after Christmas cos we fly out Monday - if it is I just wanted to wish you all a massive HAPPY CHRISTMAS !!!!! and really hope we all get there in 2010 - for those who also had a pants 2009 an extra bit of fairy dust !!!

THANK YOU team PR for getting me through possibly the worst year of my life to date - me n DH do not know what we would have done without you. Your friendship and compassion is without doubt the finest in the land - thank you and God bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-


----------



## Donkey

Spuds you made me    
Thank you to you too, you have been there for us.  Have a lovely Christmas and see you in the New Year.

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

God what a day, passed out last night about 8 woke up at half ten then didnt get back to sleep till about 3 this morning, my ead was spinning with stuff to do.  Opened cafe at 8 closed at 12 finally got out at 1.30     Back home walked dog, went shopping for cafe and home came back tidied up had a bath and thats me done im afraid      Got a stinking cold so having a day at home tomoz just tidying and wrapping rest of xmas pressiesv 

Jersey made me   too hunny. We will always be here for each other i hope     through the bad times and the good.


----------



## shortie66

Forgot to say thanx so much for all your good wishes    

Gonna watch love actually now as not seen it.  No appetite for food at the mo, but as my lovely bro said earlier today i have enough fat on me to keep me going for a couple of months      Mite manage a bag of revels tho


----------



## popsi

just quickly passing though tonight.. had busy day been shopping and went to mama's and papa's and was walking about in pure disbelief that i was actually there planning and buying.. came home and      loads as I want our princess home with us now not with someone else for christmas even though they are fantastic we want her in her house/her home   ... sorry I know how lucky we are, just cant believe that 2 years ago when our first IVF went t!ts up we would ever see this time and still so afraid that it will be stolen from us last minute.. sorry xxx

anyway..... just wanted to send you all loads of      and much love xxx you are all such special people .. and more than that you are people who i am so proud to call my friends, and whatever happens in the future and whatever paths we all take i so hope that we will still keep in touch with each other as i feel we share a special bond

sorry you can see what my emotions are like today... best go now wine calling xxxx


----------



## laurab

Pops - I know how horribe it is.  Last Christmas Beth and Ed were on hospital... not getting any cuddles.   If it helps that is all such a distant memory now and will be for you when you get your little angel home.  She is at least somewhere familiar and getting lots of cuddles... were you allowed to give her a little pressie or is that now alowed at this point?   Next Christmas will be fab... she will be so excited as that bit older.  Will be amazing.


----------



## popsi

Laura.. no not allowed presents at this stage.. but will be getting her something to keep for when she is here x.. thank you for your lovely message, and I am so glad your 3 chippers are home well and safe you are gonna have the best christmas ever xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Donks - your poor Dad, ouch     Yes I got one of those too, baby pic made into a card, from an old friend that didn't even tell me they had had a baby! Announcements hurt, but I would rather know!    

Spuds - sorry I 'missed' you - Have a good one hun    

Anne - are you ok hun?  

Popsi -     when will she be home with you? Jan? 

Laura - you could get some cute santa's elves outfits for the chiplets...how cute would that be! 

Katie - your brother needs a slap! 

Morning everyone

Just had our friends over to stay with their new greyound. Luckily our Lab and he got one well....well the greyhound tolerated the lab! 

Have felt a cold comming on and feel terrible today. Snotty, snore throat and chest   Better go to the go on Monday and get some anti-b's. 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Are we all in a last minute xmas frenzy   

I know i am. Crazily wrapping the last of the presents, luckily most people are picking up from us      DO not know where i would find the time to drop pressies off this year  

Popsi ur little pink princess will soon be with you at home where she belongs hunny     

Laura i bet ur house will be chaos year this year hunny, be oh so worth it      

Annasob perhaps you have caught my cold sweetie   Ive got a right stinker   coughing sneezing everywhere (tho not in the cafe obviously  )  Hope you feel better soon hunny    

Scottie has hoovered house for me today, tho i still have a linen bin full of ironing to do and really want to put border up on stair walls before xmas (dont ask me why i just do    )  Suppose better go and finish wrapping, only another 20 more or so to go


----------



## H&amp;P

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/health/article-23764297-ivf-specialist-why-im-devoted-to-my-work.do

Evening all, not sure if any of you have seen this, thought you might like a read...

KC - fab news on finally signing for the cafe, I love your drunken posts 

Jersey - Have a fab Christmas hope your flight isn't affected by the snow tomorrow. You made me  too.

Popsi - soon hun, soon. 

Anne - 

Laura - You are going to have an amazing Xmas this year with all 3 chippers at home together for the first time.

 to all our poorly team PR, hope you are all wrapped up warm and being nursed back to jealth by caring other halves. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening girls.

I haven't had chance to look back many pages so apologies if I miss any significant news.

Popsi.  I bet you can't wait until 2010 when you can bring your little girl home.

Katie.  Fantastic news that the Cafe is now yours.  Are you going to be open over the Christmas hols?

I can't remember who was talking about pg announcements.  I bumped into someone this morning who has two children and is now expecting twins, completely by accident.  I suppose it should give me some comfort that I know it took her quite a while to conceive her 2nd and she had an MC.  I still just think 'its not fair, why can't I be one of those people who suddenly find themelves pg against the odds'.  Had a little cry and now feel better.

I do have some exciting news, well exciting for me anyway, I got an iphone today.  I decided that Steve's shop should buy me one as a xmas pressie.  I haven't really got used to it yet though.  After someone at work ended up with a £999 bill for ONE month I am worried about inadvertently running up a bill.  Any tips to make sure that doesn't happen?  I have a monthly contract with organge that includes unlimited browing, but I presume that excludes actually downloading stuff.

Now I am off work I hope to keep up with you all a bit more.

Love to you all.

Tracey


----------



## AoC

Katie!!!  Congratulations, sweetie!  Please PM me where your cafe is.  I never know quite when I'm going to be out and about, and you never know if I might be able to pop in....

Sorry this is a rush job - spent the entire weekend scrubbing the house from top to bottom (DH was a tower of strength, wielding the hated hoover like an avenging god of cleanliness).  I think at one point he took a picture of me standing in the bath, lower half naked apart from knickers, scrubbing the mould.  Oh, the glamour.  House looks niiiiiice.    I'm now officially over excited about Christmas.  

Today is an anniversary - I have now, officially, been spotting for a month.      Another blood test today, ho hum.  At least it shortens my last working day this year!!! 

   Team PR


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

AOC  
House sounds like a sparkly new pin   

Tracey- Hun, on the iPhone make sure dateroaming is set to "off" 
Lots of love  

Donks- Your poor dad hun, hope he's ok  
and one for Molls  

Spuds- merry Christmas and I'm sorry I missed you, have a lovely time  

Pops- I'm very excited for you         

AM- Hi lovely, thanks for your texts on Sat  

Beachy hope you feel better hun  

Anna- Hi love, hope you feel better  

Kate- Will try and get in to see you soon   hope your cold is better

So, I went to docs and he is referring me for counselling - she's the practice counsellor and not an IF specialist BUT, it's a start- he said there were no IF counsellors on NHS. So, I'll see how I get one when appointment comes through.
Thanks for your kind wishes  

Took all 3 cats to vets on Sat - Holly & Oscar for boosters and Charlie for his free health check.
Nurse said that Charlster was showing signs of early gingivitis on his gums (a bit red) So she said to stop giving him wet food and switch to a complete dry food like Science, James Wellbeloved , iams etc etc - which means all 3 need to switch of course

Any one feed their pusscats only dry food?
They aren't that keen so far but it's only been 1 day

Feel a bit rough today, sore throat etc etc BUT, it's my last day at work girls wooooohoooo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

AGhhhhhhhhhhh I've still not done my xmas shopping!!!

Anne - I feed mine only dry, this started as my previous cat had a tummy prob and had to have prescription stuff.  I tend to stick withJames Wellbeloved, it has good ingredients and has been reccommended by a few people to me.  I've heard bad things about IAMS think its got alot of salt in?? Not sure!  Mine have wet as a treat now and again, they def prefer wet food.  But eat the dry fine, just make sure they hve alot of water.

Tracey - ohhhh iphone.... fancy! 

AOC - Cleaning!? Welcome to come visit me!!!! 

Agh Ive forgottten everything else!


----------



## Miranda7

Anne - Aldi's dry food is every bit as good as Science Diet, at a fraction of the price. My cats have always loved it, and they do kitten and senior versions - even a special breed version!

Their pouches are really good value too - my cats wouldn't touch Whiskas or Felix after having them.

Great news about the counsellor! 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura & Mira- Thanks for the pussy       advice  
xx


----------



## laurab

oh er mrs!


----------



## Jumanji

Anna of C - I can't believe it has been a month; so sorry.  The house sounds sparkly though!  I won't invite you to come and clean mine cos I have that down on my list of "ways to bring on labour"!! 

Anne - I am glad you got referred for your appointment.  I know it isn't IF specific but hopefully it will be helpful anyway; as I said, if you don't find it much good then don't be scared to go back to your GP and ask for alternatives.  Hope Charlie's gnashers are ok.  

SB Anna - sorry about the Christmas cards; sadly, it does seem to be a common thing to announce pregnancies in Christmas cards with no real consideration of the fact that it might be upsetting for some people.

Jerseyspuds - you must be excited; have a great trip and I do hope all goes well! 

LV - I am sorry you had a bit of a meltdown but I think some good seems to have come of it.  I agree that, if your DP had never had a vasectomy, you probably wouldn't be here but would have conceived naturally.  As I think I have said before, I have always noticed that a significant number here really have male factor issues as their main "problem" - you, Miranda, Jal, Tropifruiti, Purple etc. and I always think that most of them could well have conceived naturally without these issues, whatever their FSH, AMH etc. So I think it is only fair that donor sperm should be a consideration for you if the reversal has failed.  However, you do not know that has happened yet and, it is tricky for you in that, if the reversal proves to have been successful, you almost have to "start again" in terms of giving yourself enough time to conceive naturally and not rush into anything.  In that regard, one thing I would ask you to remember is that you are only 35 and even Dr. Gleicher said that was still young so I don't think you should put yourself under too much pressure.  If the reversal has proved successful, you still have every chance of a natural BFP!!   Your kitties sound cute in the snow - we don't really have any but the cats are not impressed with the cold!

KC - many many congratulations!!  Not surprised you had a little celebration drinkie!! 

Nix - you are not wrong on the raspberry leaf tea!  I am knocking it back! 

RC - hope you and Rurals Hick and Chip have a wonderful time at your mum's for Christmas!  So glad the scan went well!  

Zuri - must admit I quite like being able to keep up too. 

Beachy - sorry you haven't been well; hope you are feeling better. 

Heaps - hello! 

Laura - glad the chippers had a good birthday!

Donkey - glad Molly is still doing well!!  I am actually over 37 weeks now (officially full term) so Junior could come at any time.  Does Molly twitch to try and use her "leg" to scratch herself?  My friend's cat did that when she had a leg amputated - took her a while to realise that particular scratching option had gone!  sorry to hear about your dad - I am relieved he is ok but that still must be a shock for him.  

Mag - we didn't really get much snow but I put my pink Hunter wellies on all the same!!

Popsi - I hope you are ok; this must be a time of disbelief for you but your princess will be home soon!  I am sorry you can't give her presents and cuddles on Christmas Day  but you do have years to make up for that!  

Tracey - the iphone sounds fun; sorry about bumping into the unexpectedly pregnant lady.  Do remember these things can happen and could happen to you - my boss wife had a "surprise" pregnancy at 45.

Miranda - hello! 

Well - DP and I went to a party on Saturday night and to Christmas drinks and nibbles on Sunday afternoon and DP is worse for wear. I am finding that being the sober driver is getting a bit old, especially at this time of year!  Plus I am fed up with the cold!!  So I am a bit bah-humbug today!!


----------



## Züri

Jersey Spuds - I spent the summers of 93, 94 and 95 there. Good luck for your husbands job. It's a lovly island, although it can get quite claustrophobic at times being so small 

Kate congrats on the cafe!! x

x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello ladies!!! 

Cant really begin to catch up but wanted to say sorry to you all that I havent been around. I have tried so many times to post but seem to freeze each time I try......  I have a real block about it at the moment. Just nothing to say, nothing to contribute  

You must think me so rude not communicating after that but please know that it was so so gorgeous to meet you all at the party and I cannot wait to see you all again in the New Year (i hope) I am definately better face to face than on here these days. Also could I say a huge thank you to however was my 'secret santa' - you must have known that that gift would reach me (gorgeous Champneys sleep lavender bath products/ moisturister!) I used it at the weekend and then got into a lovely fluffy warm dressing gown, then bed, really good sleep which was such a treat as I have been sleeping so so badly. Thank you       

As for me I stopped all DHEA, TCM, steriods etc at the beginning of November I think and am feeling much more myself. My skin is improving I have lost weight (although plateaued at 10st due to xmas period creeping up on me!!  ) I havent had my period though for almost 4 months so am starting to prepare myself for never seeing her again   and that has been really hard to deal with. Determined to try and make the most of the good things in my life and am hoping Ben and I will buy somewhere nice to live in the new year which will give me a much needed focus. I have decided to go completely au naturelle for a while to see what my body does on its own but will reasses in the new year and think about taking some sort of hormone replacement, which could even help. Also need to have some pretty full on chats with Ben. If we are going to buy somewhere together then I need to know that he is willing to accompany of my journey to parenthood, otherwise we will just end up being tied into a house we can't sell if we find that we have to go our seperate ways. I will go my own way if he won't commit 100% to me. I cannot deny myself my hearts desire. Feeling pretty scared about being 37 and potentially alone again but you have to be honest and brave in these situations.

Off to my mum and dads on thurs for 4 nights which will be so so lovely but just not long enough, then off to Norwich to Bens for New Year. 

I will be thinking of you all over christmas and sending you huge amounts of love      

Come on 2010, we are so ready for you now!!! We have been so good and patient, please can it be our turn now!!! 

Huge amounts of love and hugs

A xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Ally -   lovely to hear from you, there are quite a few of us at the moment that seem to be stuck out in the great wasteland of where do we go from here, I hope you and Ben can come to an agreement about the way forward and look forward to a better 2010 and finding a new home together.   Hope you have a fab time at your Mum and Dad's.  

AFM - I have finally phoned and booked a councelling appointment, got in on 2nd Feb @9am, Anne you have spurred me into motion, well that and DH nagging me constantly.


----------



## Little Me

Well done AM  

Alls- have texted you


----------



## Jumanji

Ally - lovely to see you; sometimes it is good to take a break from things and let your body work naturally; you really never know what will happen! 

Driver - good for you in booking the appointment. 

Anne - hello there!


----------



## veda

hello everyone.

iv spent the day snuggled on the sofa with my poorly pooch (i think she sprained her paw this morning) so lazy day. its still a bit quiet on here but i check in every day (god bless the iphone) to see whats going on.

anne g i think you are doing the right thing by arranging someone to speak with. it can sometimes do more damage if you keep it inside. 

heapey are you also cycling in jan? i think someone mentioned you were.

its so quiet without the rurals so hope all is well and bt are sorting you out.

anne of c thanks for your help with the notebook info. i am deciding between the seashell that you have (good battery life) or the mini dell (i like the pink!) so am going to have to make a choice after christmas. sounds like you are back to your usual domestic goddessness!

am doing fine. i started the hrt last week and have had some killer headaches otherwise buisness as usual. the clinic wouldnt scan me and said the cyst wouldnt make any difference. i wonder tho this was the reason for no response?

have a great christmas to team pr.

v


----------



## alegria

Hi Team PR  

Just wanted to say that I will be thinking of you wonderful ladies over Xmas and say a little prayer for 2010 to be a better year for all of us   - may our dreams of having a family finaly come true - we deserve it!! 

Lots of love always,   

Alegria x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

sorry can't stop, in a totally miserable mood AGAIN today. Just wanted to say v quickly

Anne - well done for going to the docs and getting your referral 

Drives - fair play to you too, really hope it helps 

Ally - lovely to see you hon and congrats on the weightloss and skin improvements!  for the big talk with Ben, really hope you guys can move forwards together!  How's your pops doing?

Veda - your clinic is talking b0ll0x, the cyst could well have made a difference. They tend to soak up all the stim meds so you end up with one massive follie and not much else. Oh well, here's hoping the HRT does the trick! 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Today is an anniversary - I have now, officially, been spotting for a month.


Same as that mate, costing me a flipping fortune in panty liners! Fair play to you on getting the house all sparkly tho, I can't be @rsed frankly! Is this going to be the final blood test now? I hope so hon, must be really getting on your nerves now  

Kate - congrats on the cafe hon, fab crissie present! 

Hi and  to everyone else, sorry no persos! Feel really irritable today... just wish my hormones would sort themselves out! I might end up spending crimbo here in France with DH after all instead of in Blighty with mum and dad and various other rellies as I was sposed to get the Eurostar yesterday but that obviously wasn't possible. They reckon trains'll be running tomoz, but only 2/3rds of the normal service and priority will be given to those with tix for Sat or .... wait for it... those with young children  . Not so cheesed off about being stuck here as at least I'll be with DH (even if that means I also have to put up with MIL  ) and we'll be able to get a refund for the eurotunnel /ferry from eurostar so that's good as we're still BROKE for the time being! But I'm a bit irked at being passed over cos I haven't got kids... FFS! Is it 2010 yet?! 2009 has been a complete pile of sh1te except for DH's reconciliation with his dad...

Sorry I am Mrs Miserable today 

Love to all   

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Helo ladies  

Just popping in to say hi    Far too knacked for perso's im afraid      Been a manic first day will be glad of a xmas break.  Hopefully we will be more organsied 2moz and i can sit down before 7


----------



## Miranda7

Hi girls!

Ally - you are nothing if not brave. And if it comes to it, you'll make the right decisions. How does it feel to be without bundles of drugs coursing round your bloodstream? Hope you feel better for it.

Nix - oh bugger. What a stoopid system. Is there any other way you can get here?

Hum. Dyed my hair deep red last week. Liked it for a bit, then decided to go back to blonde today and it looks very much like I'm going to be prawn cocktail flavour instead. Bummocks. Will another packet of sye help, I wonder? Any experts out there?


----------



## laurab

Oh dear Mir... although I like Prawn cocktail!   Maybe a darker dye?

Ally - I bet you feel so much better now your back to being you.  

Nix - Would xmas with DH be so bad?

Bit tipsey.. tims birthday today.


----------



## Miranda7

I don't know if my complexion would take darker LB! Ach. Good job I'm not out to impress. And if I dye it again it'll fall out, probably. Just put highlights in. Will see if this improves matters.

Happy birthday Tim!


----------



## laurab

I'm thinking of dying mine.... what do you think? I may go for a plum colour? I used to dye it 'aubergine' and sometmes black when I was going through my goth stage!  What do you think.  Maybe just one of those semi perm ones.  You know none of them are suitable for red hair according to the box. 

Hows the barnet this morning?


----------



## Miranda7

A kind of brassy orange! Oh dear.

The deep red was quite nice really, compared to this. Will have to invest in yet another packet of ultra blonde...

Aubergine sounds nice!


----------



## purple72

Mir and Laura you two are hilarious! so much food named hair colours! aubergine, prawn cocktail.... All I can think about is food now! Laura I cannot believe I missed the chips birthday! Me and DH often look at the pics, they are so cute! Mir of course the Bobstar is a cutie pie too!

Hello EVERYBODY!!! I can only apologise for my absence I have read every couple of days but I'm sure I've missed loads.

DH behaved himself and apologised profusely and I have 3 lovely troll beads as an apology! I also spent some lovely days shopping with my mum. Things have been manic at work but also like others have said, I do not feel capable of contributing much at the moment. We are not planning on cycling now till March as DH failed his driving test and has to redo that and he has a course from work he has to do in first 3 months so he wants one last go at the lister and if no baby then we'll go to turkey in the summer.

Much love to all my wonderful PR friends, now and over the next few weeks and for 2010 I wish that all our dreams start to come true!

Have wonderful Christmas' We're off up to mums boxing day for a couple of days so will be thinking of ya all

BIG HUGS from me and DH and HUGE THANKS for all your love kindness and support!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## laurab

Hiya Purps... glad you got that man in line!

My missin for today is to get new Chipper pics on ** and pics of the Bobster... there is one where he looks like Charlie Chaplin with a bowl on his head .... it just makes me chuckle!

Agh.  We have a party today at 3pm, my homestart lady just let me done as she thinks its too dangerous to be out and about carrying babes.  So don't know what to do... should I brave it alone or send our apologises?   Think it may be a bit chaotic on my own but same timeI hate them missing out on things all the time.   Hate having to rely on other people all the time.  

Yeah think Im gonna dye my hair... feel really ugly at the moment, think it was going back to work made me realise its not normal not to brush your hair for weeks and wear sick/ poo covered clothes!


----------



## purple72

Laura hunny your hair is the most beautiful colour already and you are stunning hun!  wish I was around the corner from ya, I'd put on me boots and help with the chippers! so looking forward to the photo's 

Sx


----------



## mag108

.......trying to fly to Dublin today! mmmh
Happy xmas to you all
You have been the best of friends, caring, kind, amazingly responsive to me this whole year.
Here's to the best year fro us all

XXX


----------



## Jumanji

Veda - I hope your poorly pooch is better soon. 

Alegria - great to see you! 

Nix - sorry about the trains and it is gutting when those with small children are given priority in these situations; that always annoys me too - along with those "baby on board" signs on cars.  Sorry to anyone who has one but I always resent the implication that it is somehow OK to ram into the back of a car containing adults only!  Here's hoping 2010 is a better year for you.

KC - hope you are not too exhausted from your busy work schedule.

Miranda - maybe time for a trip to the hairdresser; obviously they will chastise you for using home colourants when you could spend a fortune seeing them every few weeks, but if they can sort it out it might be worth it!

Laura - hello!  

Purple - glad DH apologised and you kissed and made up.  Also glad the shopping with your mum was good.  Best of all I am glad you have a plan moving forward for treatment.  sorry about DH and the driving test; been there, done that - still only have an automatic licence!!   

Mags - have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## tropifruiti

Team PR
Wishing you all a very happy christmas and all the best for the new year. I am confident that it IS going to be our year. 
  
We have still got lots of snow here and it is freezing !! I am actually getiing a bit bored with it now especially as i had to carry bottles of cava home from the shops and they were very heavy!!
Went to doctors today to get blood tests done for the next round of treatment in Jan. so i am now organised which is good. The clinic tried to charge me a huge some of money for the drugs this time - their charges had gone up 500 pounds since August which is outrageous. needless to say i told them  this. Anyway because still have some left over i am able to buy them direct from the clinic and it is only going to cost £750 which is much less!! hoorah!! glad i pursued that line of enquiry.
Hope everyone mangaes to have a happy time - remember it is all about PMA    - even if things haven't been great this year things can and will be better in the future. Without this belief we are nothing. 
Wishing you all love and peace. Will try and get on again more regularly in the new year.


----------



## popsi

Just wanted to wish each and everyone of you lovely inspirational ladies and your DH/DP a happy and joyful christmas, I know its not always easy as it is a time when we reflect upon what we have not got and also on precious loved ones who are no longer with us, but we also have to remember we have got a lot to be thankful for and try our best to celebrate it with the people we love.... me and DH would also like to thank you all for your tremendous support during the last year, without your kind messages, thoughts and on many occasions laughs too we would have found the last year unbearable.. huge thank you and heres to staying friends for many many years to come.. love you alll POPS & DH xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

LW - Clear your inbox!

back later girlies... hope your all home in the warm ladies. XX


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Sorry Laura, duly done  

I hope everyone is coping with this weather. It's gorgeous here, the snow is still powdery and it sparkles by torchlight like little diamonds when I walk the doglet in the evenings. We are travelling down to the south coast on Thursday to be with my family so I hope the weather holds out.

I just wanted to send millions of hugs to all you amazing ladies and thank you all for the huge amount of support and care and advice you have given me this year, I do not know what I would have done without you all. I really hope and pray that 2010 brings us all the bundles of joys everyone of us truly deserves. I hope this time next year all of us will be cooing over cots or rubbing bumps or running around after toddlers. 

Love Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies 

How we all doing? Everyone got all the pressies wrapped   I got 2 left to do and they are both for lewis    and bugger me i've only got a selection box left over    

LW we had about 1/2" of snow on saturday night and its still here now   No more yet but cos its so cold its not melting, its like a skating rink round here    How's ur bump coming along now hunny?    

Laura go red hunny will look great on you    

Popsi  you have made me laugh so much this year when i have been feeling crap inside, we will certainly stay friends  and if ur ever up in the midlands dont forget to pop in and say hello     

Tropi nice to see u hun, well done for you telling the clinic the cheeky little sods    

Laura u definately aint ugly hun    WiPurps sh i looked half as good u do   

Purps glad u have made up with dh, hope he had to do some mega grovelling    

Mags enjoy ireland sweetheart, always wanted to go there but never made it yet, perhaps next year   

LJ oooooo sweetie not long to go now    Hope u have ur bag packed ready just in case its a xmas day arrival 

Mir i like prawn cocktail too    If in doubt dye it brown and then go from there (so says my hairdresser friend )   

Mallini come out now, where you hiding     

Hello to jersey lv **** y anne annofc zuri annasob pix nix almond steph rupee ally veda driver alegria and everyone else  

I can only say again what has already been said on here so many times this week. When i started on this ttc journey i never thought for a minute i would still be childless 4 years later. It hurts, i wont lie  but joining here and talking through my feelings with you all, screaming at the world, laughing at the world, meeting you all, the endless advice given has made the journey somewhat bearable. It has changed me as a person this infertility, but i think it has changed me for the better if that makes sense, i am no longer so quick to judge people, i am more sensitive of others feelings, i try to help people just that little bit more if i can. Dont know what i am trying to say to be honest    Just that this journey i am on however long it may be has been made easier by each and everyone of you, and i love you all    



HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS
MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Laura - I LOVE your hair colour just the way it! You are a natural beauty   Don't think I have you on **? Woud love to see pics of the chippers.

Mir - oh dear!   

Nix - Is your mil a polish battle axe? If so I know the type   Re eurostar, that's descrimination against the childless    

Anne - so glad you will be seeing someone   

Anna - you are a Christmas goddess! Hope the spotting stops soon  

LJ - have you started mat leave yet? 

Purps - glad your dh is behaving and that you have a plan  

Hi LW, Mag, Pixie, Ally, Spuds, LadyV, Kate, Driver, tropifruiti, algeria, Malini, RC & RH, Zuri, Almond, Veda, Heape, Beachey and everyone I've missed

Although my last day at work was Thursday things have been manic. Have been writting xmas cards and wrapping presents with a heavy heart which is very unlike me. For the 1st time ever I just cannot be bothered with Xmas. Don't know how much of it is spending yet another xmas childless, the fact I should have been 18 weeks pg with a bump or wether the pill the clinic put me on has made me feel very down. Take the last one on Sunday and then I should get my 1st af since mc in Sept! I know I should feel more positive as my tx will be in Feb and immune treatments start in Jan but I guess I feel the odds are stacked against me. Hopefully I will feel more upbeat when I'm off the evil pill! 

Our black lab had xrays and the specialist has spotted some very subtle scaring on his elbow joints. Luckily he thinks managing him with diet, supplements and excercise restricted to the lead up until he is 18 months, should sort him out. Good job we have insurance, its cost nearly £500 so far   Picked up his tablets today and they were £86! 

GP says I don't have a chest infection, just a throat infection, so no antib's. My voice has nearly gone as had my appetite, I may actually shed some weight over xmas! 

On a brighter note got a fab pic of our black lab (head shot), put on canvass, in black and white with the only colour showing being his collar. DH should love it  

Anyway, sorry for being such a misery and thanks a million for your invaluable support. Without your advice and knowledge I would never have gone to see Mr G and FINALLY got an explanation for my losses. I don't know how I managed before I 'met' you . You are an inspiration and I love you all  

Anna x


----------



## purple72

Morning All!!

I just what to echo what many other ladies have said!

You guys are amazing! put simply I would not have got this far without you ladies! I know like many of us, I'm not there yet! BUT I WILL GET THERE and along the journey I've met some phenomenal Women! (And you RH of course)

This is how I think of you ladies, I've borrowed the words of Maya Angelou one of the most inspirational women I've ever heard of, but even MAYA doesn't have a patch on you ladies

http://www.feminist.com/resources/artspeech/insp/maya.htm

Happy Christmas to you and yours, may those with babes and Bumps( & Forever babies about to come home) have a magical christmas. For those still waiting like DH and I, then enjoy each other this christmas, as it may well be the last time we get to spend it alone 

I wish you all every happiness in 2010

Love you all

S & DH

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet site


----------



## AoC

Sorry, another bitty post from me...  

Nix, I'd be more sympathetic about the panty liners, but I've worn them daily since puberty (TMI) due to natural discharge!  Just one o' those things.    Sorry your Christmas plans have been disrupted - hoping whatever happens you find yourself some joy of the season.   

And that goes for all of Team PR.    

FWIW, Laura, I think your hair is show stoppingly gorgeous.  Find the beauty somewhere else- it's not missing in your hair.  

Having a hilarious time driving in snow and ice round here.  I'm LOVING it - defintely a secret longing for adventure in me....  Was in Tesco for the big shop at 4.30, and out again by 5:45!  Home again and in bed by 7.30am....  I have NEVER seen HGVs driving so slowly or so cautiously.  Steering and braking optional.... wheeee!

I'm very glad Mum's on the very main roads and I'm meeting her at Keswick.    She'll be here by lunchtime.  Hooray!  Very excited.

Lovely messages on the thread.  I'm very, very priveleged to know you all.  I know I've been scarce these couple of weeks, but please don't think I don't remember all your support and kindness and just BEING THERE in the bad times.  Still chokes me up to think of the support.

Anna, sorry your lab has trouble with his bilbows - hope the plan works out and he and you are fine.    And you're NOT a misery, love.  

Purps, that is BEAUTIFUL!  I love that.  

I kind of get where your Mum is coming from, some days, Heaps, but I love that she's recommending FF now!

Like Katie said, I never imagined when I started ttc that years down the line it wouldn't have happened.  I never imagined we'd have to face up to the reality that we may never conceive and have a child.  But what's becoming clear to me in recent weeks is that I never, ever began to comprehend how strong I can be, how powerful and how loving, with the support of understanding friends.

I see that strength, power and love in you all.  Thank you.

Sausage.  Back to ice driving.

PS - bumped into lovely practice nurse in a DIY store yesterday - she chased me down (I was miles away as usual) and asked me how I was doing in the loveliest way, so I got a chance to tell her how much I appreciated the time she gave me and how much it was exactly what I needed.  It was the day I started to feel BETTER in the immediate aftermath.  

PPS - still spotting (rather more than last week, actually), and awaiting latest bHCG.  It's getting OLD now.  If the results make the clinic want to see me or give me meds (which they've started to suggest) I WILL be saying 'not till after Christmas...'


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Girls

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and wishing for you all that the new year will bring what we are all  longing for.

I haven't been on for ages I know but have had all sorts of issues to deal with and have not really felt up to it so I am afraid I have done no reading back and have no idea what is going on.  But at the very least I do hope you are all well and happy.

You are a fabulous bunch of ladies and I hope to be able to join you more in 2010.

Lots and lots of love from Wing Wing X


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

I'm sorry that I haven't posted very much recently.  A bit like Heaps and Wing Wing (hello!  lovely to hear from you   ) I feel that I haven't much to contribute although I read every day.

I just wanted to say THANK YOU so much to you all for being so lovely and supportive, you have helped me - and are helping me - get through some dark and difficult times.  I've appreciated the funny stuff, the great advice, the touching honesty and the love and warmth that radiates throughout this thread.  You really are an amazing bunch of women!

Love and hugs to those with babies on the way, in whichever journey they took to become yours   and to those of us who are still waiting for our lo, I am sending loads of    that 2010 will be OUR year.

Have a fantastic Christmas and a wonderful, fulfilling New Year
Coco
xxxxx


----------



## missyg

Dear all lovely PR ladies,

I would love you all to meet our new baby boy who was born naturally last Wed 16th Dec at 4.50 a.m weighing in at a mighty 9 lb 4 oz. He is really a miracle and I am so, so happy and grateful. I know I would never have got here if it wasn't for all the amazing ladies on this site who pointed me in the right direction - to Dr G without who none of this would have been possible - and for all the support during my journey. Thank you!

So for anyone out there feeling like it will never happen for them, with an FSH of 16+, an AMH of 0.1, thyroid disease, a blocked tube, 2 x failed IVF cycles and doctors telling you to give up I hope you might see this post and take some hope with you. This time last year I felt like I had none and was in a deep, dark place, how a year can change everything.

Wishing you ALL the best of luck and hoping each and every one of you get the perfect little miracles you so deserve. 

Have a lovely Christmas and see you in the New Year.

All my love

Missy xx


----------



## laurab

Oh missy I have goosebumps.. and he was born on my chippers birthday.   What a great day the 16th Dec is for miracle babies.   He is just perfect.

X


----------



## Miranda7

Wow, Missy! That's one hefty chap! Ouch.

Congratulations on an amazing achievement, and a beautiful baby boy.


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just popping on to wish you all a happy christmas. I have been reading but no time for posting (or at least not enough time to do justice to all the things I want to say) but like the others I just wanted to thank you all for being here. I find all of you inspirational and am so glad I know you all  

I'm thinking of anyone who is finding this time of year difficult. I am the biggest Christmas fan ever, but this year I am finding it difficult and I know I don't need to spell out why. Doesn't mean I'm not having fun too! but there is a real sadness which it's important for me to acknowledge. 

Lots of love to all of you and all the best to LJ over the next few days and to our pg ladies LW and RC (hope I haven't missed anyone) and big congrats to Missy

Hope those of you who have achieved your dream have the most fantastic Christmasses ever with your beautiful babies. I hope that the rest of us join you soon  

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

CONGRATULATIONS 
*MissyG & Mr MissyG*

on the birth of

your gorgeous little boy

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - starting November 2009 * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - Jan/Feb '09 - if that doesnt work - then its Tandem in June OE/DE * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09but biochemical  * Angel55 * 3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Mag108 * Natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * PamLS * 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  * Peewee55 * Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  Back to DE - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09  - 3rd IVF planned for January 2009 * Swinny * Natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - missed miscarriage 27/08/09 (following 3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09)  Immunes tests showed V.High NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT before trying again * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Donkey * 4th IVF - June '09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  Zoladex before next cycle end of March 10 with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steriods, clexane, aspirin * Driver 225 * 2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  * Emak * 2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  - hope to start tx at Lister in Jan 2010 * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heapey * 1st IVF - October 2009 - ARGC - 3 eggs/2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/11/09  * Jal * 4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Malini * 3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  Immunes - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV or DE? * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - tested negative 23/11/09  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Purple72 * 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  - trying again in January 2010 * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Veda * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - abandoned due to poor response  - starting HRT in December then stimming again * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * Wing Wing * 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  * Zuri * FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Popsi * Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls!- due ??/??/09 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * LittleJenny *  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - due 06/01/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nicki W *  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF * Nikki2008 *  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM -  due ??/??/10 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Sam22 *  natural surprise! June 2009 (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due 22/02/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * Suzie W *  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - due ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Name TBC - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
When Will It Happen? *  born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## lucky_mum

Malini - hope you didn't mind me updating the list (know you are busy and planning to update after Xmas  will send you updated list by email again in a mo) - couldn't resist adding Missy's news, also PaulB/JenniG's news as posted on the PR Bumps & Babes thread, that they are expecting their second natural surprise BFP baby - quote from JenniG:

_Well girls I also have some news but I do feel a bit gulity and like a fraud posting here- my only reason for doing it is to show how things can turnaround

Yes I am pregnant again almost 18 weeks baba due in May!!! So we are over the moon and feel incredibly lucky, 2 years ago we never thought we would have Caitlin let alone a brother or sister for her

So our lives really have turned around- 2 years ago I was just about to get my AMH result after a failed IVF cycle- that AMH result (0.5) was awful and devastated us -combined with the donor egg speech from the Lister we really did feel like it was all over for us

So easy for me to say now but you really never know what is around the corner_

Just thought this would be so inspirational to those still waiting on here 

Sorry I haven't posted much recently - just wanted to take this opportunity to wish everybody on this thread a wonderful Christmas, and may all your dreams come true in 2010.  Also, a big thank you for all the support shown me this year when I had V, and in the long couple of years I spent on this thread before that, it really, really has meant a lot   

I can remember that feeling of every Christmas getting harder and harder to bear, and it really isn't a nice place to be  sending lots of    to those still waiting for a Christmas with a bump or a baby - you WILL get there, it may be by the road less travelled, but I  that none of you will be feeling like that in a couple of years time, until then I hope you and your DHs/DPs can enjoy each other and every happiness this Christmas   

V is a joy    and this year has been the happiest ever for me, my little munchkin is six months old today! and I wouldn't change things for the world, she is my dream come true.  hope you like the new pic of her dressed as a Christmas pudding yesterday for a party! 

Love you all, you are a bunch of wonderful, wonderful women (and RH & PaulB!) who truly deserve every happiness, I am humbled to know you all, and by the love and support shown to each other on this thread.

   and  to all, wherever you are on your journeys to parenthood, whether planning another cycle for 2010, waiting for forever babies to come home, enjoying pregnancy (good luck soon, LJ!), or motherhood at long last   

    

S xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

MissyG - CONGRATULATIONS! He is just perfect! 
    


Steph - thanks for the list. Just so you know I am starting a fresh IVF cycle in Feb with immune treatments starting in Jan. 

Coco, wing wing, almond  

Anna - are you mad? These driving conditions terrify me  . Came out of Sainsburies to find the carpark covered in snow, had a very 'interesting' drive home. 

Heaps - my dh thinks ff is invaluable in terms of the support it gives me

Purps - that's lovely  

Hi everyone

Our doglet is so excited, its the 1st time he has seen snow. He keeps whining to go out, but he doesn't pee...just wants to play!  

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Yo!

Just sticking my nose in the door to say CONGRATULATIONS to Missyg, he is absolutely gorgeous!  But how on earth did you fit such a big baby in that l'il bitty bump you had when I say you?!  Fabby fab fab news sweetie!

And Steph that's GREAT about JenniG! 

Love and huge hugs to all and I promise I'll pull my head out of my  to do some proper persos tomoz!

xxx


----------



## LV.

Aw Missy, congratulations on your beautiful boy, what an auspicious day, eh?! LJ, can't wait for your news!!

I've been reading but not much to add at the moment, familiar feelings all round it seems but will echo the sentiments of those far more eloquent than I that thank my lucky stars that Dr Google brought me here many moons ago. Goodness knows what would have happened out there in the wilderness without you warm, fuzzy, gorgeous gals to help me along this journey.

Thank you from the bottom of my bottomest heart.... Love ya! 

AND HAPPY, HAPPY CHRISTMAS!

LadyV xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Just wanted to pop on and wish everybody a Merry Christmas.

Just read back a page or two and Wing Wing, Coco and LV I am feeling exactly the same as you guys. Been having a bit of a rough time with it at the moment so I have had an enforced break from posting, but I just wanted to bob on and wish you all a wonderful time over the holidays. Even though I'm not posting at the moment I am thinking about you all and I hope that 2010 brings us all our dream come true.

Missy - Congratulations honey, what a journey and what a wonderful conclusion. He's super cute and the best Christmas present anybody could wish for. Have a fab 1st Christmas together the three of you   

Love and cuddles to you all

Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Missy - Huge congrats, I have just copied your post onto an email and sent to my DH to try to tell him that the Dr's don't know everything.

Swinny - right there with you hun   hope you and Paul have a good Christmas.  

Driving to work this morning was horrendous, on the M1 in a blizzard with only 1 lane useable, very scary....... not snowing in Sheffield and Dh says it stopped in Leeds about 10am so hopefully my drive home will be less traumatic.


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick hello from me as running late to get packed for our journey to our friends...you should see the car!!!!

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas in case I can't log on later on and say thank you for all your support, you're all very special to me and I think each of you are amazing x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Well i know what santas bought me for xmas!!!  3 spots on my face, 2 cold sores on my top lip and a cluster of little cold sores just under my nose and above my top lip      Good job i aint single cos i wouldnt stand a chance of pulling tonight loking like this    

Missyg        congratulations on ur "not so little" bundle of joy      I bet that hurt a bit  

Well we are all done and finished now for christmas, just have to hoover lounge and iron tablecloth for tomorrow.  Cafe was crazily busy yeasterday and today but feel quite confident with it already.    

Ladies i hope you all have a wonderful time this christmas even though there may be something missing from our lives at the moment   We will get there somehow and our dreams will come true


----------



## popsi

Popping in quickly before we go to my Mums  

Wishing you all a lovely christmas and remember we have to be thankful for what we currently have as I have a feeling over the next year things are gonna change for us all for the better... so take my good advice and eat, drink and be Merry while you can   xxx


Love you all


----------



## laurab

Ohhh girls your all going and leaving me!!  Im here all Christmas so will pop on tom to say it again but just so I catch a few more of you...


Merry Christmas!!!

And I hope with all my heart that in Christmas 2010, all of you girls are posting to the new intake of PR girls who will undoubtibly arrive next year how 'this time last year you were al glum, and what a differenece a year makes' etc.  I have  very good feeling about 2010.


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls, 

Missy- How wonderful, he is perfect and I can't begin to imagine how happy you are right now          

JeniG- Congrats love  

Laura- beautiful words hun, love to you all 

Nix- Did you get to Blighty? Hugs hun   

beachy, Pops and anyone packing up for Christmas to visit friends and family, a safe journey and a happy time to you  

Lots of    everyone, and a million thank you's for all the love and support you've shown both me and Jason this year.
I wanted to wish you all a perfect Christmas and a happy and healthy and baby filled 2010.
I was soooo hoping for a Christmas miracle girls but once again, it wasn't to be, AF arrived early - yesrerday  - still, 2010 could be the year for us all without our little ones as yet  

All my love 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

To all, I wish you all the very best of luck in 2010!! I hope all your hopes and dreams come true. Lots and lots of love to all you amazing ladies... You all so special, I love reading this thread. 
Take care and have a lovely day tomorrow!!
Natalie xxxx​


----------



## Donkey

My internet has been broken for a couple of days so I’m just catching up.  I’m in    reading all your lovely posts.  I don’t have the words that so many of you do, but you all echo my sentiments.  I couldn’t get through this without you all.  

So much love to us all, I hope we can meet again in 2010

Have a lovely day tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Darling girls, 

No phone reception so not able to text those who I have numbers for and there are 8 of us fighting for use of only laptop in the house so I must be short and sweet.

I hope and pray that you are all having gorgeous christmases, wherever you are and whoever you are with. I also hope from the bottom of my heart that our journeys take a turn in the right direction very soon. You are all so brave but should not be tested as much as you are. You are quite simply the bravest most inspirational girls I know. You rock my world, you warm my heart, you dry my tears and you make me laugh so much you make my tummy hurt!! You are in the words of 'Terms of Endearment' my 'touchstones' and I wouldnt be dramatic if I said that sometimes I wonder if I would even be here right now if it wasn't for you. I am not here much these days but I think of you all at least a few times every day and I as so many have already said, hope that you remain my friends forever, this bond cannot be broken. 

Come on 2010!! We are ready for some good luck, we are ready for the final push to achieve our dreams!! Bring it on.

Masses of hugs and kisses to my wonderful friends          

And hello Donks me lovely, and lets have a lovely meet up very soon, we will probably need one to keep us going until spring shows its face  

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls hellooooo from jersey literally  have nicked iPod from dh and trying to get a Msge to you all to say  thinking of you and hope you are having fab christmas'S XXXXXXXX will catch up when get back next week but first good news  ! Dh got the job and we have found a place to rent ! Just got to get a job for me now ! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello my lovlies  

Woo hoo i can keep up at last!!!!

Hope ur all having lovely days this christmas  

Jersey good luck on the house hunting hunny, make sure it has plenty of room tho eh    

Hi ally sweetie we will always be friends i am sure, we all have a special bond that can never be broken   

Donks cant wait for the next meet up either      

Hello anne purps pix nix laura mir steph tracey fishy tropi veda hunyb **** y rh almond malini lj lv and everyone else.

Not too much going on here, scottie asleep on sofa    Had to go to emegency docs 2day as had more cold sores appear xmas eve and this morning, and there not cold sores its actually impetigo (great  ) Now have antibiotic cream and tabs so should start clearing up in couple of days


----------



## Donkey

Happy Christmas girls

After my stupendous cooking efforts yesterday..big lunch and then late supper I have refused to cook today    fruit and yoghurt for brekkie, reheat for lunch and parents house for dinner  

Dh was up at 6.30 as he heard a dripping sound from downstairs.  We have an American fridge/freezer with an ice machine...the ice machine had become blocked and water was dripping out of the bottom, so he opened the door and flooded the kitchen.  So he was mopping up naked at 6.30 - not a pretty sight, and I slept through it  

Kate my sister and I had impetigo as children after a week away at PGL camp.  You MUST NOT touch it, it is highly infectious  and so easily spread.  Use different towels to Scott.  Hope it gets better soon  

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I get impetigo every time I'm run down. Euch. The GP needs to px you Fucidin - it'll clear up in no time.

Hi everyone else! God, it's been quiet on here. I keep thinking I've gone deaf...


----------



## shortie66

Hi mir  

Thats what he's given me hun and some fluxocillin (think thas what theyre called anyways)     Just keep going really tired and need to keep napping. Least i have tomoz and monday off work, doc has told me im ok to work with food as long as i obviously dont touch my face. Ugh like i wanna   Im even putting the cream on with a cotton bud


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas. I've eaten loads and loads, especially chocolate. DP can't eat it as he gets migraine and wherever I go there are bowls of sweets  

Katie, sorry about you getting impetigo just before Christmas. You have been really full on so I hope you'll have a few days of R&R.  

Donkey, how annoying about your ice maker but at least it was all cleaned up by the time you came down  

Ally, sounds like you have a houseful, hope you've all enjoyed a fab time and your Dad is well too.  

JerseySpuds, CONGRATULATIONS! Great news on the job front. Make sure you find a place with plenty of guest rooms!   

Hello to everyone else  

I got a Wii for Christmas with the sports resort pack, it's such a giggle. Please can anyone suggest any other good games/packages to get?

LW x x x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Feeling a bit more "human" today tho still scabby    

LW wish i could hunny   bit of cleaning at cafe today and a couple more hours tomorrow   

Ladies i am just about to book my flights to reprofit    All my hopes and dreams are resting on this last treatment, im        with all my heart so hard, that next time is our time     

Please god let our dreams come true


----------



## Donkey

Oooooo Kate, both so scary and so exciting  
xx


----------



## popsi

hiya my gorgeous friends

hope your all ok xxx not gonna attempt too may personals as i am a bit     cant believe tomorrow is my last day off then have to work for 2 days.. bl00dy civil service !!!! .. oh well only about a month left then i be gone for a year lol xx

kate.. OMG !!! how exciting darling you will be coming home with your precious cargo i am sure xxx

donkey.. not long for you now either honey xx

ally.. you are a lovely lovely friend darling hope you have had a nice holiday xx

laura.. bet there was fun fun fun in your house xx

pix.. hope you had a nice time at home xx

purps... luv ya.. thans for everything xx

anne .. hope your ok and you and jas had a well derserved good time xx

aofc.. hope you had a lovely time with all your snow xx

mir, sobroody, nix, almond, zuri, steph, malani, tracey, ... i know i have forgotten loads and i am sorry.. i love you all and you all hold a special place in my heart.. heres to a magical 2010 for us all xxxx

and a special mention for Natalie .. thanks for modding us xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Have just booked my flights


----------



## mag108

ladies and RH just a real quickie from me, have read back but my xmas has been so so busy (never again!)
well our rollercoaster xmas is not over yet. A bit fed up that I have managed to organise it that I am spending all of 1 day at home (Dublin then London!) and that has been spent tidying for some rellies visiting! So much for a relaxing time!

I will have to have a BIG rest weekend after next to make up for it, and watch ALLL my recorded shows!

Katie chuck! how fab and how exciting

Hope you are all doing ok
XXXX
I will try and bob on over the next 4 days, we are staying with Jays mum with no int access!!!! Yikes

XXX


----------



## veda

hi everyone hope you all had a really lovely christmas.  

in between working and cooking i too managed to excell myself by lounging on the sofa. i had some abdo pain at work and was worried the cyst was bursting so asked one of the docs to do a quick dildoscan (thanks a of c for this word it describes it perfect!) and it appears the cyst has gone!! instead i had loads of follicles in my l ovary so the hrt seems to working. i dont start stimming until the 5th or 6th jan but apparently these will grow then which is down to the hrt. it seems to wake up the follicles ready for stimming. no side effects either as i feel fine and the headaches have gone.  
so all you girls who are thinking about another shot should ask about this instead of the northiserone as it may lead to more eggs. in the meantime ill keep you posted. im feeling a bit nervous about this cycle as its the last time. i wish i could wind the clock forward a month so i would know one way or another.

hope everyone has a good new years eve and lets plan for 2010 to be our "positive" year!

v
x


----------



## shortie66

Hello my darlings  

God its freezing  

Think the midlands is supposed to have 6" of snow overnight, must admit its been a while since i've had a good 6 inches    

JUst running me n scottie a bath and have dug out my karrimor boots for tomoz just in case.  Couldnt get me any knee or calf length boots today, my calves are just way too fat


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have just been reading your wonderful posts over the last week.  You really are such an amazing bunch of women.  

I hope 2010 brings us all our hearts desire.

AF was due on 1st Jan so I had half hoped that I would be reporting the first pg of 2010, unfortunately she arrived today instead.  
I will probably grow a bump anyway the amount I have eaten over Christmas.

Kate, I am so glad your cafe is doing well and that you have booked your flights to reprofit.  When do you go?

Veda.  Good luck with your tx, it is very nerve wracking starting a new tx

Popsi.  2010 is going to be so exciting.

Mag.  Your christmas makes me tired.  Mine has been the opposite.  We went to my brothers Xmas day and friends boxing day and didn't really lift a finger.  I have 13 for curry and games night tomorrow then friends for a posh meal the day after.

Love to you all

Tracey


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies n RH

Am cream crackered but just wanted to say a big well done to KC xxxx - how exciting lovey xxxxxxx

Tracy ;( on AF - sending loads of these   

Love to all you wonderful birds - gotta go back to work tomoz ouch ;(

Hiya LW - will make sure there is loads of room for you all to come n stay with your bundles/kids/pets/dh's ) - you are all welcome anytime - bookings already started 

Spuds
xxxxx
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Spuds week in august/september for me please    

Tracey sorry the beatch turned up for you sweetheart      We go on sunday march 28th egg collection from donor is monday 29th and we fly home sunday 4th april      and     it works, i would have honestly loved a big family you know, 3 or 4 kiddies but i'll be happy with just one


----------



## popsi

kate.. oh how exciting it wont be long now and you will be home with your precious cargo xxx

tracy..thank you honey . . sorry the witch arrived, sounds like christmas was relaxing which was good for you xxx

spuds.. hiya honey xxx


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Popsi   - how are you doing lovey - sorry if ive missed it but ay news on dates yet for you love ? xxxx

KC - booked  - you would be very welcome lovey - how exciting on your dates for EC - 4th April will also be dh's first day in new job we think so hey 2010 is starting off well all round - told ya 

Spuds
xx


----------



## Miranda7

Morning girls!

I don't know what to do with myself! Robert is having a lie-in for the first time... er.... ever I think. I have scones to make for my family's visit today, but it's loud and will wake him!

KC - what brilliant news - life is set to really turn around for you this year, what with the caff and your flights booked to preggers-land.

Pops - it's getting closer! So excited for you! 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all - hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!!!

Tropifruiti  - glad you didn't cave with the clinic; good for you! So pleased you are cycling in Jan - doesn't that give us a few January cyclers here?

LW - I gather from my family's photos (they were all with my sis) that the snow was just gorgeous in Yorkshire!  Glad you had lots of nice chocolates to eat over Christmas.

SBAnna - we have insurance for the cats too and sometimes I wonder if it's worth it but then read stories like the one about your dog and know that it is!  I hope you managed to recover over Christmas and I am glad the dog was excited over the snow.

Kate - congratulations on booking those flights!  This is so exciting; I understand it is nerve-wracking too but it is a fantastic step!

Jerseyspuds - glad Jersey looks good!

Purple - as you say, this may have been your last Christmas alone with DH so i hope you made the most of that!

Heaps - I got the wii fit plus but don't want to be weighed just at the moment   so haven't unpacked it yet!!

Wing Wing - I do hope you are ok!  It is good to see you; do remember that we are here if you want to post but always understand if you don't.

Anna of C - that practice nurse sounds like a real gem; worth a letter to your GP/local NHS trust/whoever.  I always think we should praise these people so that the NHS realise this is the service we want and appreciate!

CocoRuby - lovely to see you too; hope you are ok!

Missyg - what can I say?  Your story really is inspiring.  I think practically everyone here (apart from me  ) has been told to give up and yet there are a surprising number of babies for a bunch of no hopers!  Enjoy your lovely baby boy!

Steph - thanks for the list! Vivvy just gets cuter and cuter!

Almond - I hope you had a wonderful Christmas. You are right to acknowledge your sadness and I hope you are ok.

LV - same to you; it is right to acknowledge that you can enjoy Christmas but still feel sad.

Swinny - it is wonderful to see you; sorry you have been having a rough time; I do hope you are ok.

Driver - hello sweet one!

Popsi - do you know when your daughter gets to join you yet?

Laura - I expect the chippers were a bit like Oliver and Emily this Christmas; able to appreciate it to some extent but not much.

Miranda - hello sweets. I'll bet Robert was aodrable this Christmas!

Anne - sorry AF arrived but you are right; 2010 could be your year and a great year for everyone here!

Natalie - thanks for being our mod.  Best of luck in your cycle next month.

Donkey - PGL camp!!  Takes me back!!  I refused to go but Kate went!

Beachy - thanks to you too; hope you are ok!

Ally - glad you won the fight to the computer for a bit.  Your words made me  

Mags - sorry your Christmas was so busy!

Veda - woo hoo for the lots of follies!!

Tracey - sorry AF arrived for you too but please hang in there - you never know what 2010 will bring!

Nix - hope you had a fab Christmas and that the Eurostar sorted itself out!

Well we had DP's parents and sister over on Christmas Day so were pretty busy.  Our turkey was too big so I made a turkey pie yesterday and froze the excess.  Today's project is turkey curry.  Am "working from home" but there isn't anything I can do at the moment!!  Just two more days after this and then I am "officially" on maternity leave.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

I hope you all had lovely Christmases and are looking forward to 2010 - the year of Team PR.       

I shall try and catch up with what's been happening and post again later - but I have missed you all and wanted to touch base.   

RH and I spent a hectic week with Mum getting everything ready for Christmas. We cooked Chistmas lunch for the 9 of us and then had to wait to serve it as my brother was late - and got away with it like he always does     

We travelled back on boxing day to find that we had no water due to a leak and RH's dad and step mum arrived shortly afterwards and were with us until yesterday for another Christmas dinner - fortunately we were able to buy lots of bottled water and use the water from the water butt for flushing the loos. We hope to be able to fix the leak today - none of the specialist shops were open until today and then I'm looking forward to a nice hot bath. It's certainly a Christmas I shall remember, although not for the best reasons.

The internet seems to be playing at the moment - so fingers crossed it stays working. We are waiting for the snow to arrive here at the moment - the sky certainly looks full of it.

I have a meeting next week with my Head and then hope to start to go back to school - I am feeling very apprehensive about that and am not looking forward to it. I hope the anticipation is worse that the actual event.
Anyway, must go and encourage RH with his plumbing - it's cold out there at the moment.     

Love and        to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hello all from snowy Canada.  I would love to say it has been a great Christmas and everything went smoothly but alas lupron and the bcp make being warm in front of an oven hard work<  the new travel woes are exhausting and it took us 24 hours to do a 12 hour plane journey and now they've lost all our bags.  I took my drugs on board with me despite having to explain what they were to everyone and look pathetic at every turn.  We packed the syringes and sharps in a suitcase because we figured these would be problematic.  When my bags appeared lost and I tried to explain how upsetting this was as I was scared that getting more needles in a country where I have no NI status the woman swept away my concerns and told me that everyone's baggs were important and prceeded to serve all the customers with families first.  I do understand how tired kids get but I had been standing, waiting, travelling and 'being patient' as we were told to be for 22 hours and I became deliious, snapped and started having a temper tanturm.  I am so ashamed now but at the time it felt like the world was out to get me. It got messy at the airport.  Dh won't speak to me now.  My parents spent 4 hours wondering where we were on the other side while we waited for 2 staff members to process over 30 lost bags claims.  2 out of 3 of the bags have shown up now. I got for my baseline scan today.  I am scared I have wasted all this money, effort and time by becoming a stressed lunatic.

But the reason I came on here was to say -

Kate - I admire you so much. i have zero confidence and find trying to do something new so scary and you have taken on a new business and run with it.  Wowo.  May 2010 be your year.

Missy - your boy is gorgeous. Congrats.

Laura - YOu are beautiful. You have gorgeous skin, glossy hair and an amazing 'look' to you.   Please know that although you  have been BLESSED with your chippers they have probably sapped the strength and energy out of you to a level I can't comprehend.  YOu do so well and I know wouldn't change it for the world but exhaustion makes us see a differnt 'me' in the mirror.

To Heaps, WW, Swinny and Coco who mentioned they didn't have much to say.  That's ok.   I like that you're reading our thoughts and feel your support regardless.

There's so many more people I'd like to say something to but I am tired and feeling the combined pull of jetlag and trying too hard at Christmas to be 'good' at something and need to go and chase down this last bag.

Love to you all,Malini xx

PS Steph, ta for keeping it up to date.  It is my project for tomorrow.


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - how exciting! 

LJ - bet you can't wait to be of work officially!

LW - Last year dh bought me the raving rabbid rabbits game and I played it non stop...brilliant! SuperMario Galaxy is also really good if you like to like puzzle/problem solving games. Its a bit kiddy to start off with, but don't be put of. 


Hi everyone   Greetings from Ireland

We are visiting DH's family. We bought the doglet over on the ferry and he has been suprisingly good! 

Hope you all had a lovely xmas. DH has bought us a weekend away in the new year, we just need to pick a date and the hotel. My bf bought me a piece of art...a heart made out of driftwood...stunning. 

Took my final pill 2 days ago and feel like a fog has been lifted...my mood is 1000x better....the pill was definately making me feel depressed... AF should arrive tomorrow or Friday...expecting it to be a bad one as I have not had af since my mc 

My little sis sent a text telling us to keep a date free in April as they have booked the registry office. Will be very low key, family only on the day followed by a nice meal and a party the next day. 

Have booked my flights to Athens for LIT on the 12th. Need to start shopping round for humira. 

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji

Malini - what a total nightmare!!  I thought it was bad enough having to explain at every turn what your drugs were for but the stress of the luggage delays too!  I am not surprised you lost it!!  I am so sorry you had to go through all that.  Now is the time to try and relax a little bit.  

RC - doesn't sound easy with the water situation; I can imagine you are looking forward to that bath.

SBAnna - glad you are feeling brighter; sounds as though you have a plan!


----------



## Ourturn

Malini           I would have lost it too!


----------



## Malini

Thanks Lj and Anna.  I appreciate you both writing that.

LJ - So soon and you'll have a bit of time for you until it all changes.  Exciting.

Anna - Love the drftwood pressie.  And very interested that doggie did the ferry trip.  I am hating being away from my Charlie. I feel like the benefit of coming off the bcp on boxing day has been robbed by starting lupron.  Hot flushes makes me miserable.

Oh RC the water situ is not what you need.  We had a Christmas without a boiler and it was very testing.

Mag - I wanted to say I hear you about Christmas being a rush and a blur.  I anticipated a bit of R & R, and didn't get it!!


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I sympathise totally. I have my gonapeptyl shot on 20th Jan and I'm dreading it. Its gives me hotflushes and makes me v short tempered.
When do you start stimming? Stimming makes me feel better usually (mentally that is)!


----------



## Malini

Hi Anna,

If there are no cysts - scan today E2 blood test tomorrow to confirm - then I start to stim on Jan 4th.  I too feel better when I stim.  For this protocol though the genirelix injs also continue alongside the stims so unsure whether that will take away some of the good stim effect.  I hope not.

Am rooting for you.  I know this January will take you to some new lines of trying and I really hope they uncover the parts of previous attempts that have been missing.

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Good luck Malini, fingers crossed for no cysts! 
Who is Charlie staying with? Benj is being v naughty and barking at DH's parents...seems to think this is his house!


----------



## Malini

Gosh, I hope so because if there are I have to fly to Vegas and that will be tricky.  No one in Calgary will treat me because I am not a resident here.

Charlie stays with a woman who walks him once a week and looks after him at her home while we are away.  He adores her and the fact that there are always a pack of dogs there keeps him entertained but he did look stressed when I dropped him off on Saturday.  I can't believe I won't see him for a month.  We put so much into this trying malarkey, it is unreal.

That's funny that Benjy is barking, maybe not for you.  He'll settle down and hopefully next time you go over he'll find it more familiar.  Charlie likes visiting dh's parents now but was odd about it at the beginning.M xx


----------



## Donkey

Oh Malini, poor, poor you    I think I would have lost the plot too    As for the hot flushes I swear by vitamin B6.  This is my second time on Zoladex (an implant that immediately stops oestrogen supply and puts you into the menopause) and the first time I was caught unawares and had terrible hot flushes / sweats.  That was until I took Vit B6.  If I forgot to take it for a couple of days the symptoms would return but it was so good at keeping them at bay.  This time I was prepared and took it from the begining...You must try it.

Anna when you out to Dr T on the 12th can you please check my appt?  I'm having a panic, silly I know but I am.    Mag108 is also going out on the 12th.

LJ you must be so excited to be going on maternity leave and you desrve the rest after working so hard  

RC so lovely to see you back, I was just thinking about you this morning and then you posted    Don't stress about school, it's strange going back after a couple of weeks holiday.  You could ask for a staggered return perhaps?  Think about what outcome you want before the meeting and if necessary make some notes to remind you  

I'm off to have the swine flu jab now, my GP offered it to me and I'd rather have it now than get swine flu next term with 100s of children  

Take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 

Malini - you poor thing - I would have totally lost it too !!! I have possibly got myself banned from BA just because I lost it over having to pay an extra charge in Jersey - so God knows what mess I'd be in if I had to go through what you did - hope you are fealing better - sending you a couple of zillion of these to get you through    

RC - welcome back honey - have missed you 

Donks hellooooo

LJ -    to you 

Sobroody xxxx - you are sounding really good - flights booked for the 12th and fingers crossed for you xxxxx

Girls - had a really weird day - some fantastic news from one of my 'Lister' girls who got a positive and Im over the moon for her - amazing and wish could give her a big hug - but also had some vsad news that a vgood friend of mine's twin brother died from a heart attack - only in his 30's and one of my friends from college days - he leaves a 31 year old wife and little boy - its knocked me for 6.

It has kind of sealed it for me on the Jersey front  to get out there and do it - life is so short and we never know what is round the corner so Im gonna grab it with both hands and get out there  - we also heard news on my job today to say they want me so full steam ahead.....

To all of us - Im sure we are gonna get there collectively - you are all such amazing women and I hope I can offer proper support to us all this year and beyond and promise whatever happens to me - Im gonna be on this board for the 'newbies' who will come through this board in time...and to those who keep in touch and update us on your babiess/stories/updates - thank you xxxxxx. 

Love from a bit of a pensive

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Donks, no problem, when are you booked in? On the 26th? 

Spuds - that's so sad  

Malini - I'm sure he will be fine. Benj has settled down now 

Annax


----------



## Spuds

Heaps - helloooo xx forgot to say its States of  Jersey - Channel Isles one xxxxx

Hi Anna - I know - really grim - another one of lifes wake up calls hey  

Spuds
xx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies and belated happy Christmas! I'm back at work   

Mala - have already sent you a long rambling email expressing my disgust on your behalf   I would absolutely have kicked off too. I hope scan today went well and you are soon relaxing with your Mum in your beautiful country  

Spuds - so sorry to hear about your friend's twin, that is absolutely horrific  . Really does show that you never know what is around the corner. I'm excited for you on the job and move front though  

KC - v excited for you too for next year. Flights booked - brilliant! I'm sure it's scary but such a positive move. What with the cafe hope next year is your year  

Popsi - hello, been reading your updates on ** re shopping  do you know dates or anything yet, or are you not allowed to say? your story makes me smile a lot  

LJ - wow 2 days of work left! so exciting! all the best to you for the next few days ... we are all thinking of you

RC/RH - sorry to hear re water, what a nightmare   how is the bean?  

SB - that's great news re booking the flights for LIT. I am glad you are feeling better. I remember when I got my immune results back I felt totally overwhelmed like you did, but when I read your story I really think that this could be the answer for you. Your body clearly wants to get pg. Have everything crossed for you  

Donkey - hope SF jab was ok ... ouch! Not that needles are an issue for any of us any more  

Anne / Tracey - sorry no miracle pg for you   Me neither, AF today. I think part of me thgt I would miraculously get pg when I got married, but alas no  

Ally - lovely to hear from you and hope you enjoyed languishing in bed today  

LW - my Wii has got a bit dusty, oops! I LOVE family ski and there is a newer one. It's really good with the balance board as well. how are you? 

Hi to everyone else I have not mentioned by name ... ! I am [email protected] at personals and remembering names but it doesnt mean I am not thinking of you

As to me, I have to be honest and say that I found Christmas really difficult this year. I love Christmas, but this year I struggled, because something huge is missing and although on the outside I joined in, on the inside I felt really sad. On boxing day we went to my parents and my brother and SIL were there - my nephew is nearly 2 and SIL is 16 weeks pg with their 2nd. I was ok after the announcement and they handled it really sensitively - but seeing the growing bump and watching my parents being grandparents absolutely broke my heart. I couldnt bear for them not to be grandparents, it makes them so happy, but at the same time it is indescribably painful to watch all of them, desperately wanting what they have and seemingly unable to have it   I cried for 2 days and have still been tearful today. I know it will pass, these dark spots always do, but it really does hurt  

On a more positive note I am getting an Iphone   Just deciding between white and black ... 

Love to everyone 
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Still lurking and reading but nothing much really for me to say atm....am wishing you all all the best for 2010 and praying that dreams can come true....so many on here have had fantastic miracles happen and if I could ask for one thing it would be for everyone to have the same...


----------



## Malini

Ohh an iphone.  Will get an email response to you Almond.  Yours kept me thinking and missing you while I waited for my scan.  No cysts hurrah!

Oh Jersey thanks for admitting that you can have a red moment too... I feel a little less like a total fool.  Grr, I hate that IF has made me intolerant and so easily enraged.  I am so sad for you about your friend.

Good luck with that jab Donkey and I will try B6.

Must dash now, but care for you all.  Thanks for the sympathy.  I would be SO ALONE without you.

M xxx

PS Dh and I are friends again.  I have promised to be less crazed.


----------



## laurab

Hi girls (an RH)

How ar you all, only read back a couple of pages so apologoes for lack of personals...

Malini - Thanks for the hat!!   You did fab.... I may have punched soemone.

Kc - Oh flying to preggo land!!  April is statistcally the most successful time to get preg.  hink its all the easter eggs or something... worked for me!  

Mir - What time did the bobster get up in the end?

LJ - the chippers think presents are part of there morning routine at the moment, what with birthday and Chrismas!

We just back from Notts. Shattered.  So much for a break.. hours to pack everything, then hours to unpack everything, everyone cuddles the chipsters and feeds them choc then buggers off when they won't sleep at night! Great!


----------



## shortie66

Good evening ladies  

Oooooo we have people back im no longer katie no mates    

Laura oooooo is that so, omg im hoping ur right      Was very naughty and checked due date should it be successful, date came up as 20th december.       Hoping it comes true   U sound like you need another break hunny    

Malini hunny im not suprised you had a bloody tantrum, who the fcuk do they think they are    Glad you and dh are friends again sweetheart and hope the scan has gone ok today       Whats is like in snowy canada at the mo?    

Almond darling i know exactly what you mean    It just seems never ending doesnt it hun, everyone getting pregnant like its the most natural thing in the world and to them it is, but to us its not    I wish there was just a magic potion to take, or a doctor to say ahhhh this is whats been happening and this is what we'll do to put it right, if only!     

Beachy       sweetheart, when u say at the moment, does that mean there are some plans afoot       

Annasob good luck sweetie pie, i always felt better stimming too, felt more human than any other time in my life      

Donks hope the swine flu jab wasnt too painful - ouch - i hate needles   

Spuds so sorry to hear of your friends twin brother hun, doesnt bear thinking about      No wonder its knocked you for six    

LJ lovely to see your still here    Not long to go now till we get our first glimpse of junior.  Are you scared, nervous, excited or all three     

 y welcome back sweetie, tried to speak to you on ******** the other day but u ignored me      Dont worry too much about the head, just visualise in your mind when ur talking to him the thought of 25 or so women coming down there to kick his head in if he upsets you       

Hello to heaps veda tropi leola pix nix anne popsi ally miranda laura and everyone else.

Back to work at cafe today, quite quiet at the mo cos most of our customers are from industrial estates and they are closed for this week.  Cafe has never been open over this week in previous years so we are doing it as an experiment.  Hmmmm time will tell


----------



## beachgirl

KC   no plans at all for me unless we win the lottery.....will be coming to your cafe next year for  a good sarnie....

Laura    hope they settle now you're home x

Malini    what  a nightmare, hope your scan goes well x


----------



## shortie66

Beachy its a double rollover this weekend sweetheart      I'll stand you a go if we win it hunny i promise


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks KC    got to remember to buy a ticket for tonights...


----------



## LV.

Just bobbing on quickly to say Jinamend are in London again 5th & 6th Feb

Much love girlies

x


----------



## AoC

Hello everyone!  I'm sorry I didn't keep up over Christmas, and I haven't read back.    I did think of you all often, though, and wished you happy times.  

We had a lovely Christmas, we really did.  It was great to have the family here having fun, and I loved being catering goddess for a few days.  The continuing saga of the blood tests.... well, continues.  The last one the lab did serum progesterone for no apparent reason.  The day before Christmas eve, the doc phones me and says he thinks they've still got enough of a sample to do the HCG they were asked to do and I might get a result Christmas eve.  Still haven't heard anything, but don't much care!

A/F did her best to ruin Christmas, starting halfway through cooking Christmas dinner for nine.  But I wasn't having any of it, took my meds like a good little girl, took more iron and pretty much ignored her.  HA!  I feel like that girl in The Labyrinth saying, "you have no POWER over me...."  So generally blew raspberries at A/F.

I wonder if I'll have any treatment for endo this year, now the IVF's out the way?

Anyway, I'm happy to be putting 2009 to bed, but I know there have been some wonderful highlights to the year, too.  Here's to 2010.



Team PR


----------



## Donkey

hello girls, I've just got out of bed...I think I have a mild case of piglet flu rather than full blown swine flu, my head is BANGING and I feel queasy    Better now than when I'm pg  

Spuds - that is so awful  

Malini glad you and dh are friends again  

AOC glad AF is under control, mine is due and I'm dreading it.  I had my last zoladex implant 7 1/2 weeks ago so she's due any time  

Almond we all understand how you feel,  I know I feel the same  

Kate hope business picks up this week  

Hi Heaps   Hope you're ok 

Anna thanks I'll pm the details nearer the time  

Love to you all
xx


----------



## laurab

Donkey - Get well soon hon... as you say at least it gets it out the way.


----------



## Donkey

Thanks Laura, it gives me an excuse to lay in front of the fire and be lazy  
xx


----------



## laurab

Ohhhh nice!!! Been a while since I've done that!!    Anything good on?


----------



## Spuds

Hey Girlies n RH 

Mary Popins on TV for me at the min  .....went to work - early lunch then home to a fire - 2 cats - our tree and a few remaining chocs before his lordship comes home and polishes em all off 

Mal -    pleased you are back in the good books with DH - jealous of Canada though - love it xxxxxx

Donks - hope you feal better soon xxxxxxxx

LV - thanks for the info love - hope you are doing ok xx

Sausagio - xxxxxxx - so nice to see you again     all POWER to the "bu**er off AF" bird of Cumberland xxxx

Laurab - zzzzzzz needed for you   

Almond - I know - its really hard hey - xxxxx - what keeps me going through the dark times is the absolute belief that one way or another there will be a bundle/child for me one of these Christmas's - in my dreams I've already spoilt them rotten )) - we will all get where we need to be honey xxxx

Heaps   

KC -    so excited for 2010 for you love xx

Beachgirl     

Love you all 

Spudulicious
xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Laura, i don't know    I've been asleep until about 15mins ago    
xx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, I'm loving this being able to keep up with the thread! Any busier though and I'll be scampering back to lurking status  

AOC - lovely to see you and glad you had a good Christmas! 

Donkey - hope you feel better ... hope is not curtailing Christmas eating

I wish all of you didnt know what I meant about Christmas   But I can't tell you how much it helps to know you are all here. 

Stephjoy was telling me at our Christmas bash that there had been a get together with 8 PRs and now 7 have babies. Spuds you are right, there is no reason why we won't all get there in one way or another, I really do believe that. We've got through this so far and we can continue to get through it (and have some fun along the way  ) until we do get there. And I keep telling myself as every day passes I get closer and closer ... things are not staying the same, I am always moving towards meeting my baby ...

I'm actually feeling much brighter today. It always passes. Maybe it's something to do with me ordering my new iphone  

Or possibly eating the jelly willies RC bought me for my secret santa  

LV, think I am going to go and see the Jine then, I got that email. Wanted to see them in Dec but couldnt.

Have a nice evening all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone 
Back home after the journey from hell. Left in laws house at 5.30am, should have been home around 2pm...got home juts before 9pm! We were on an Irish ferries sailing and got to Holyhead at midday, but the ferry couldn't dock due to high winds. Made several attempts...honestly thought we would not get off! There were a bunch of man u supporters going to the game who were pretty drunk...thought a riot was going to break out. Poor doglet was stuck in the car from 7am to 6.30pm. We were allowed down to the car (after much fuss from us and many other dog owners at 3pm) and let him stretch his legs. We had left a window partially open (thank god) and left him food and water but he had not touched it. He did not do a wee until we got out off holyhead that evening. He's fine now but I fear he may have been put off car travel for life. 
Will stick to Stenna in the future...Irish ferries carried charging their ridiculous rates for food & drink (paid £30 for x2 mediocre cooked breakfasts) and offered no free refreshments until 4pm.  The stenna ferries had no problems docking either 

So glad to be home! 

Annax


----------



## laurab

Oh Anna thats awful!  Poor you and poor doglet!! Hope he is havng a long run today in a big field!


----------



## popsi

Hiya Ladies and RH

Sorry  no personals as all i have not had time to read properly as been so busy this week as had to work and also have really bad cold and chest !! .. oh well never mind finished now until Monday

Just wanted to say 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.. I HOPE AND PRAY THAT 2010 BRINGS ALL US WONDERFUL LADIES ALL THE HAPPINESS WE HAVE DREAMT OF AND DESERVE AND HAVE WAITED TOO LONG FOR XX

Look forward to our continuing friendships over many years to come

xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies, 

I hope you all had a great christmas and that 2010 is the year all your wishes come true!

Love to all xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies 

Just been looking for my post from yesterday so as i would know where to start from and then i remembered i never actually managed to post     



Wishing that each and every one of us get our wish girls, love you all.

Kate 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I don't know what happened to my post.  I wrote a long one 10 mins ago and just realised that it didn't appear.  I will try and remember it all.

Spuds.  I am so sorry to hear about your friends twin, it is extra sad at this time of year.  

Malini.  You were perfectly justified losing it at the airport under those circumstances.  I'm glad your baseline scan went OK with no cysts.  2010 is going to be your year.

Ana.  What a nightmare journey for you.  I hate ferries.

AOC.  Well done for your attitude to AF.

Popsi.  I hope you are feeling a bit better and your cold doesn't ruin NYE for you.

Almond.  I'm glad you are feeling a little bit brighter and you sound optimistic.

Laura.  YOu must be exhausted with all that packing and unpacking.  I hope your babies all sleep well tonight. 

Katie.  I love your post. I never know how to insert images like that.

Hi Beach.  I have a direct debit to the national lottery, if I win the rollover I will pay for as much IVF as you need.

I must tell you about my shopping trip yesterday.  I have a wedding on 23 Jan and was really pleased with myself as I managed to find a dress, shoes and bag all in the sales.  I also seemed to find myself at the till with 3 other dresses, it was the sale, actually one wasn't in the sale!  Anyway, I was at the park and ride bus stop with a hideous hangover, having got all hot and bothered in M&S.  I put my bags on the bench and somehow managed to knock them off onto the floor and the whole contents fell out into a very muddy puddle.  the dress for the wedding was satin and bore the brunt of the puddle, in fact four dresses were covered in muddy water, 2 of the dry clean only.  I am just hoping the satin one for the wedding is OK as often water marks don't come out of satin.  I am now going to spend what I saved in the sale at the dry cleaners.
I don't know how I managed not to burst into tears at the bus stop.  Steve will say it is because I bought more than I was meant to!

I hope this post doesn't disappear like the other one.


----------



## Pixie75

Hello my lovelies,

*Wishing you all a very Happy New Year and hope all your dreams come true!! *    

Love to everyone,

Pixie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Tracey - you deserve to treat yourself.  Hope you feel great in your new dress at the wedding.  And sure all stains willcome out.  Its only money, don't beat yourself up... these things happen.  

Pix -  

I'm home with Ed and Cerys tonight, Tim taken Beth to a party  , was all meant to be going but these two ill and to be honest I couldn't face packing up everything!  I've got a fancy bottle of red in and gonna order take away.  Not doing anything but watching trashy tv... hope there is something on! Doubt I'll make it to midnight though... actually maybe I should strt the wine now!   Never spent NYE alone before. Although not actually alone, Ed and Cerys will be snugged up and asleep by 7 so not much company!

I'm thinking there is huge potential on this thread for a big batch of new PR babies this year....


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have to confess I have been on a bit of a spending spree.  If I hate work as much as I do I feel that at least I can enjoy the money it brings in.  I have ordered a new cooker and fridge/freezer as both have been on the blink for the last year.  However, I really wanted an American style one which won't fit so I am getting a smaller oven so the fridge can fit in the kitchen.  The only worrying thing is that I am not sure it will actually fit through the front door into the house!  DH keeps worrying about it and I am in denial just hoping the front door will miraculously get wider over the next week   
DH thinks I am mad. I only want the new fridge so I can get ice - DH points out that I could just fill up an ice tray like normal people. 

Laura.  Enjoy your bottle of red.  I think staying up till midnight is over rated anyway.  I'm sure I remember the TV being really good up to midnight but the last few years it has been crap.  

I am just off to have a bath and then need to spend a long time trying to make myself look glam for dinner at friends tonight. 

Happy new year you wonderful bunch of angels.


----------



## lainey-lou

Hey lovely girls.

I don't get much chance to post these days but just wanted to come on and say that I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that 2010 will be a good year for you.

Last Christmas I had just signed up to the DE waiting list and was putting up my Christmas tree thinking "Maybe by next Christmas I will be pregnant".  Never in a million years did I believe that I would be putting up my Christmas tree this year looking at my three month old baby TWINS   

I just wanted to post to say that if you keep trying and never give up then your dreams will come true too and next Christmas you could be celebrating with your twins (or triplets .

Have a good one.

Love to everyone - Anne, Tracy, Pix, Purple, LW, Miranda, Laura, Ally, Ali, WingWing, Rural, LJ, Sarah, popsi, almond, sobroody, donkey and everyone else.  I think of you all often even if I don't post.

Lainey (and Cecily and Louisa) x


----------



## lainey-lou

BTW, the girls are doing brilliantly and they are just so adorable.  I will try and post an up to date photo in the NY

xx


----------



## laurab

Tracey - those ice fridges are great!    And you already look stunning my love!  

Lainey - Your girls are adorable.   next year will be even better.


----------



## Miranda7

Tracey - I cannot BELIEVE you're getting a smaller oven to accommodate an American fridge! 

Lainey - lovely to hear from you!

Happy new year everyone - for many of you, 2010 is when your dreams really will come true. Believe it.

Enormous love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hey lainey you forgot little old me     

I have followed in ur footsteps too hunny, hope i'll have a christmas ickle one this time next year     

Tracey oh wow always wanted one of those huuuugee fridges sweetie.  What a bugger about all that mud tho     Enjoy ur party sweetheart, heres to a lovely 2010 for us all     

Laura oooooh poor ed and cerys      Me and scottie staying in too with a few (ahem) bottles of bubbly      

Hello pix hunny hope u have a good one


----------



## fluffy jumper

I must be mad.  I will have a huge fridge but an oven too small to cook all the food stored in the fridge. I wonder if I am buying the big .fridge because I want a big family.

Half of me is inspired by the posts from those of you saying 'this time last year I was wondering if and now it has turned out OK' the other half of me is thinking 'this time last year I was hoping for a baby and now I then I ended up half way through the year with my hopes and dreams snatched away and am now back exactly where I was this time last year.  Next year will proably be just the same as this year. 

Sorry to be a misery guts, NYE does this to me


----------



## shortie66

Tracey      Last 3 years been like that for me too hunny, BUT we gotta keep trying for what we want havent we   especially while we still really want it and dont wanna let go. I know i'll be an old gal if im im lucky but i couldnt really give a fcuk any more, i've wasted far too much of my life worrying about what other people think.  This is MY time now, so they can all sod off      Keep trying if thats what YOU want hunny, and we'll back u all the way


----------



## laurab

Tracey - Surely you have to be getting closer to baby... just by law of averages you MUST be due some good luck this year?? Surely. Now stick on your lippy, go out, get bladdered and have a chuckle! Ok! This time next year you WILL have bump/ babe. say 'yes Laura'!  You may need that fridge for all them bottles when you have twins next year... the higher gods are preparing your kitchen for there arrival!  You'll have no time to cook... be all take aways!


----------



## popsi

just coming in to give laura, lainey, tracey, kate, pix, mir and all you lovely ladies a HUGE    

and another huge     to all you party animals who are not here at the moment LOL.. hope all that can get absolutely hammered i know i will

just to say Tracey i know what you mean about NYE its been very hard for us the last 8 years since my Dad passed away suddenly and young.. but i think tonight we will genuinely go forward knowing it will actually be a HAPPY new year     xxxx so dont feel bad honey... and say hi to Kim for me she is being a rock for me xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey -     I struggle to hold back in the sales too 

Lainey - we look foward to an update  

Here's hoping that all our dreams come true this year  

Need to get the beef on....dangerous cooking an expensive cut when I've had a glass of bubbly! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies 

Well thas me done for the night now.    First bottle of sparkling wine opened and buffet food in the kitchen for me an scottie 

Laura hope ur ok there with ed and cerys to keep you company i'll prob pop on and off till i pass out tho   

Annasob get ur dh to cook it hunny, new year is for ladies    

Popsi enjoy ur last boozy new new for a while it'll be a cuppa horlicks and bed by ten next year  

AND hopefully the rest of us will be too    


















































































































http://www.glitx.com


----------



## alegria

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR MY DARLINGS!!! [/fly]



     May our dreams of motherhood come true in 2010!!!     

 Alegria ​


----------



## laurab

2 glasses of wine and belly full of ******.... struggling to stay awake!!


----------



## Miranda7

Happy new year everyone!

I'm so looking forward to all the good news this year's sure to bring.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Good Morning and happy New Year lovely ladies.  Oh we should have bets as to how many babies us lot are ging to make this year... I'm going fora dozen.... no a bakers dozen!


----------



## beachgirl

Happy New Year, hope that 2010 brings a year of joy and happiness for everyone x


----------



## Miranda7

How many's in Ms Baker's dozen this year I wonder?  

Morning Beachie!


----------



## purple72

Happy New Year Ladies!!

Anyone up for the first good news for PR's in 2010!!!!!!


Me and DH Tested this morning, AF was due 26/27th but DH didn't want me to test till this morning so we could go out and have fun last night! (which we did) 

I did start cyclogest on day 28 and multivits(as DH and I have not been taking them since last failure- you know how it is ladies, I'd been taking them for 5 years+ anyhooooooo!

At 7 this morning I was shocked to see 2 very prominent pink lines! 

Such early days yet but had to tell my girls! hopefully our little one will stick and will be the first of many in 2010 

Love ya all xxxx


----------



## laurab

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!  Purs that the best news ever!!!!!!!!!  What a start to the new year!!! Oh I'm sitting here with a grin from ear to ear.... amazing and wasn't expecting to read that at all!!  

I can't do fancy stuff on here but if I could I'd do some fancy glittery writing!!  You'll have to make do with some banana dancing!!


----------



## popsi

OMG !!!1 PURPS AND DH.... i have tears streaming down my face i am so so happy for you both i cant believe it i had to read your post 3 times to make sure i had it right !!! OMG OMG OMG !!!! a natural surprise for you i am over the moon darling ....ooohhhhh lush xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Purple... That is just AMAZING news!!! OMG what a start to the new year. I am so so happy for you and I wish you a very heathly pregnancy.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## purple72

Thank you Laura Hunny,   and trust me I've got the same stupid grin too!! DH still asleep (he's set his alarm for 11 as he's on nights tonight) but he want's to do a different test when he gets up (fortunately I have one or two around   )

Popsi, Thanks sweetie and dry those tears,   hopefully both our arms and yours will be full this year and MANY other PR ladies !!!

Thanks Natalie hunny!!!  

Although after I woke him this morning, he has insisted he has the positive peestick next to his bed just in case he wakes up and it was all a dream!!!

I'm a very happy girlie, never thought I'd get a BFP let alone by having sex!  

Sx


----------



## Miranda7

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! Bloody HELL bird! What a great start to the new year!

LB texted me she was so excited! And I was so thrilled to get that text - I'm completely chuffed as nuts for you.

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

That is so lovely, you girls are all making me cry now, but oh in such a good way! now just need little'un to hold on for another 8 months!!!

Thanks Mir, It really means alot to know you ladies are so happy for me!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

OMG OMG OMG OMG

Purps           

That is such fabulous fabulous news  The first one of the year and i hope many many more to follow  

Hunny you must be over the moon and stuck up on cloud 9 at the mo  

Well done sweetheart so so sooooooooo happy for you    

Ermmmm morning everyone else    Laura mir beachy popsi sky alegria  

Sorry but purps wondrous news has made my head go   

OMG im so excited


----------



## purple72

I KNOW!!!!!

Just done 2 more tests and now have 6 pink lines!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Oh my goodness Purps, what a fantastic way to start the New Year.  I've got goosebumps now....woohoo well done x


----------



## shortie66

Purps the preggers princess     Put those feet up hunny, get dh to do all the running round from now on, have pm'd u.    

OMG OMG what a bloody fabulous start to the new year


----------



## purple72

Thanks Ladies I've just read DH all your responses and he is blown away!!! 

I'm in shock and must go and get some breakfast as feeling a bit sicky! Bring it on......................  

Love and Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Go eat purps   oh wow this has made my day


----------



## laurab

What ya gonna have for brekkie Purps? Pickles eggs followed by coal    Or maybe a fried banana sarnie!!  

Morning Katie, Beachy, pops and Mir.   Anyone got hangovers?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

What amazing news Purps - you deserve this so so much!!!! Congratulations. I am absolutely over the moon for you. (And I bet you thought, like the rest of us, that you would never get that surprise natural BFP...)
love, jo x


----------



## tropifruiti

Just bobbed on to wish everyone a happy new year and was met with a BFP OMG what great news purps. here's wishing you and DH a very happy new year!!   

Snow has meant that parents are now not coming for lunch . Have got a big beef joint Anyone fancy coming over?? If you can make it through the snowy conditions. I'll be having crackers and everything even if it is just us two.


----------



## laurab

I'm veggie sorry... Chippers aren't though... they'll pop over and scoff it!


----------



## almond

OMG Purps that's amazing news, congratulations!!! It just goes to show doesn't it! I'm guessing you started the Cyclogest on day 28 because of that story you posted - and OMG it worked!!! Absolutely amazing new. Lots of love to you and DH

Happy new year to everyone else and let's hope this is a year for lot's more BFPs, natural miracles or IVF we don't mind!      

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Purps    I'm geniunely in tears here for you!! That's the best news hon, I'm so SO happy for you. Just seen Kate's ** post and I could't log in fast enough to find out who got preggers and read your post. Congrats to you and your DH   

Hello to everyone else and so sorry for being a c.rap FF'er. I just needed that break from IF which meant not posting/reading but can't switch off no matter what I do.   I took my sister to the Jin to get her AMH checked in case I need her eggs. Her reading was 1.7ng\l which is not bad at all is it? She is 38. Anyway, I won't bore you with this.

Hope everyone is OK, sending you loads of hugs and kisses from sunny Istanbul.

Pixie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

OMG OH WOWOWOWOWOWWWWWWWW!!!          

Laura texted me too but I only just got it as had to recharge my mobile!

Purps!!!!!!    I have also had some happy  already today for you!! soooooo pleased and happy for you and DH, you are such a lovely, lovely person who has been such a support to me over time, and to others, you deserve this sooo much - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy, and may this be the first of many this year on this thread!

What a start to 2010! 

Happy New Year all and thanks for all your love and support in the last few years - may you all be similarly blessed by a big  this year, oh I am so happy! 

Lots of love to all 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicki W

Purps!! Laura texted me too! We might be on another thread but good news still travels at lightening speed!
   Absolutely over the moon for you 
Happy New year to everyone else. Lets hope this is the start of a run of lovely   
Lots of love 
Nicks


----------



## Little Me

Girls.
wooooooooooooooooooooooffffffffffffffffffoooooooooooking hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo              

Purps- I had to log on cos I just had this feeling was you                    

I am in very happy          
A million congrats to a beautiful couple , all our love me and Jas

ps- happy new year everyone and I am very sorry that I've not been around, have needed a sort of break 

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Girls.
wooooooooooooooooooooooffffffffffffffffffoooooooooooking hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo              

Purps- I had to log on cos I just had this feeling was you                    

I am in very happy          
A million congrats to a beautiful couple , all our love me and Jas

ps- happy new year everyone and I am very sorry that I've not been around, have needed a sort of break 

xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Laura your text bill must be huge   

Oh ladies you know I'm so happy and shocked but I'm also very overwhelmed by how happy you all are for me and DH!

This place is just amazing! May 2010 bring us all everything our hearts desire!

Love ya all xxx

Hey Anne Sweetie!!! Love the fact that you posted that twice! 

I'm one very lucky lady, obviously in getting a BFP but more so because I have you ladies in my life!!!

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - what AMAZING news! 

         

Congratulations to you both! 

Anna x


----------



## lainey-lou

OMG!!!!  Purps, this is the most amazing news and the best start to the new year.  I hope it is a very sticky BFP and you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.  You most definitely deserve it.  

Kate - sorry I missed you hun.  As soon as I posted I realised I had missed you, silly me  

Happy new year everyone 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

OMFG!!!!!! I'm THRILLED for you Purple!  This is the lucky star for us all to follow and will shine the way through 2010.

I can't post any more, I have the hangover from hell and have had my head down the toilet all day. Bleugh!!!


----------



## Donkey

Purps that is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            
You must be soooo excited.

Happy new year to you all, let's hope we can all be in the same boat this year.  Thank you for all your support this year girls, you mean the world to me.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

just calling in again to tell Purps I am still over the moon lol.. been telling DH all about it and he is so happy too xx you helped us when we needed you and we are so happy for you now xx

love to everyone else... Donkey i am gonna pm you in a min hun xxx

been to bed all afternoon combination of lack of sleep too much alcohol and smothered in cold.. so up and about now .. takeaway i think and a nice bottle of wine later lol (it would be rude to not celebrate the good news !! ) xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi - i think i will have join you in celebrating purps good news i totally agree it would be very rude not too    

I've had loads of msgs sent to me on ** from my fertile friends asking if its me and if what i've put on is a veiled message    Stupid girls like i'd tell them all before i told all of you


----------



## purple72

Hey Ladies!! just driven DH to work in London and now back home still shocked but happily so!

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL!!! And may I now start the avalanche of BFP's for the PR's 

Wierdly enough I was looking at Stephs list yesterday and in the bumps and babes there are so many natural surprises in the PR group, much more than any other list! Never thought I'd be one of them though  

Love to all and thank you for sharing this with me today, It has meant so much   

xxxxxx


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Logged on today for the 1st time in a long time (not had a great time of it lately) and there must have been a reason and what do I read, only the best start to 2010!

Purps I am soooooo very happy for you - your news made me cry - in a good way, wishing you a very happy 8 months, you deserve it. 

Hi to all, looking forward to more goodd news this yr for us all.

J xx


----------



## purple72

Thank you ladies you are all so sweet  

Has anyone heard from LJ? isn't her babe due?

Love to all x


----------



## popsi

LJ.. she has lost her mucus plug but still with us at moment xxx

luv you all .. hopefully meet some of you in 2010 xx


----------



## mag108

...........just bobbin on to say a massive congrats to dearest Purps! Thats such a good start to the year!
Very very happy for you and your man!


----------



## shortie66

Well my darling purps im certainly having a few jd's to celebrate ur fabulous news from today     

Popsi what the hells a mucus plug sounds disgusting


----------



## purple72

Have one for me hunny,

Mucus plug sits in cervix until around time of birth and then loosens ready for the membranes to rupture and baby to appear, sometimes it can pass early but its there to prevent any bugs getting through to babe and so once it's gone then usually babes come soon!!! so exciting for LJ!!

x


----------



## popsi

purps.. thanks for that LOL.. kate I dont know i just read it on the PR bumps site lol !!! xxx


----------



## shortie66

Cheers purps   just sounded like a big load of snot     Dont u worry sweetheart im having more than one for u tonight      Can u pm ur mobile number please hun and i'll do same      

Popsi ditto u too please hunny       

Not used to this drinking lark so much the last few weeks im feeling as fissed as a part


----------



## LV.

Purps - LW sends her congrats and love. She's with family so not able to logon at the mo.

It's just so briiiiiiliant!

No booze for me today, my hangover was baaaaaad but good work to you girlies ploughing on through!

All we need is for LJ to pop and 2010 is proper a-rolling!


----------



## shortie66

Wooohooo lv have a hair o the dog hunny      Scottie is flagging now dont think im gonna get another drink out of him


----------



## Malini

Purple, sending you and dh frosty, snowy cuddles from Canada.  I am over the moon for you both.    Congrats.

Tracey - your clothes story made me cry.  Life sucks sometimes.  Hope you took Laura's advice.  Big hugs for you (lovin' the fridge story).  I wish you your dreams; you deserve them.

Same for all of you.  I am feeling pretty rotten atm with strange protocol of drugs but hopefully I can be part of the snowball that's going to roll us all up into happy mums.  

New Year love and wishes to you all,
Malini xxx

PS Donkey.  I am amazed but thrilled as B6 seems to have subdued the sweats.  Thank you.  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## shortie66

Malini       for you and       u are number 2 on the very long list      The drugs wont be forever hunny just take it day by day, we are with you all the way sweetheart


----------



## Züri

I don't log in for a week and what happens! purps only goes and gets herself bloody pregnant!  Massive congratulations to you and hubby so made up for you. An amazing start to the year x

Hope you all had a great xmas and Happy N Year to you all - 2010 is going to be the year it all happens 

xx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri think      hun (know how hard that is  ) we're with u hunny    

I PUT A TICKER ON.....OMG IT FEELS SO REAL NOW


----------



## laurab

And nicks! She is ready to pop too. She is the lady who started this thread! And she is about to give birth to her 2nd BFP natural miracle!

Oh this year is gonna be brimming with babies!


----------



## Miranda7

Hee! I was just about to post what you did, LB!   Great minds...

Morning girls!

Purps - you still up there on cloud 9? Soon be time for a nice early scan, won't it? A week and a bit? Sure you can get one easy enough in your profession?


----------



## beachgirl

Morning....lovely and snowy out there isn't it today....well we have some snow anyway...

Purps.....which cloud are you on?  Twleve?

Morning Mir and Laura


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies!!

Yes still floating    Cloud 13 I think ladies as this is my lucky number! Think still a bit shocked don't really know what to do with myself but in a good way x

So LJ and Nicks are both about to have bundles of love! how lovely is that!! fingers crossed that it's a smooth and easy delivery for them both!!!

As for early scan Mir I wish it worked like that but unfortunately DH or I have no connection with the antenatal world, our jobs are firmly entrenched in the baby world, so nappy's, creams, eye drops etc are easy to source but antenatal scans unfortunately not

Not quite sure what I do now but my thoughts are that I will call Raef Faris (Lister Doc) on Monday and arrange x2 Beta HCG blood tests and then arrange a 6/7 week scan from there?!?! Also want to ask him about the cyclogest I've been taking?!

Sound like a plan ladies? Any suggestions from you ladies is appreiated. I think it's all down to the LAP and Hist and the good clean out he gave me!

Love and hugs to all 
S xxxx


----------



## laurab

Purps - dare I suggest a visit to the dr's, few tears..... got me an early scan under 'maternal anxiety'.   Or you cen get one done privatley for about £100.  I'm SOOOOO impatient!


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple sweetie                     RH and I are so delighted for you and DH - you both deserve this so much.  

Happy New Year to all the wonderful Team PR - 2010 really will be our year. 

We are still without internet and I'm due to start back at school next week so I have no idea how I'm going to be able to keep up - but please know that I'm thinking and     that all our dreams come true this year. Sorry for the lack of persos again but I don't feel comfortable doing them in the library.

Love and      to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

Hmmmm Laura I might try that although he knows me quite well, I'll give him a call monday I think

And as for the 100 quid for scan seems cheap when IVF is 5 and a half grand hey


----------



## Miranda7

Purps - try your GP first, for the Cyclogest and the scan - he can refer you for that. No need to pay for them if your GP steps up! I got HCG bloods from my doc, but actually wouldn't bother if I were you, as you're five weeks already and they won't tell you much.

Ask for what you need, which is a scan and more Cyclogest, and you're more likely to get it.


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, and ticker please!


----------



## purple72

Thanks again ladies, Mir I will speak to him monday and ticker done!!

Think I'd still like bloods done just to check they are doubling? Is that just stupid?

Also ladies the cyclogest, do I take it till 6 weeks or 12 weeks ?!?!?!? should I be taking it at all? can high progesterone cause isssues?

Laura loved yours and Tim's Vid and the christmas pix of the chips are just adorable as always!

Mir how did the robstar get on at Xmas?

Heaps hunny enjoy your anniversary 

Love to all xx


----------



## fishface

Happy New Year Ladies  

Had to check in and confirm what ** was showing me  

Purps - i am so so so so over the moon for you, i was on ** and kept saying to DH, i have to get onto FF now and check! He was grinning too!  

Not only is it fantastically positive for you, it also shows the rest of us that it is possible, thank you for starting the new year off with such amazing news  

      

 to everyone, still love you all lots, sorry i'm not around to say it like i should be   Hopefully we'll be on the merry-go-round again later in the year and i'll be able to get more involved again


----------



## lucky_mum

Sorry no persos, just dipping in to say Purps - I took progesterone 2 x Crinone gel daily until 12 weeks then 1 x Crinone gel for 2 weeks after that (along with prednisalone) - quite a high dose so don't think it causes issues (unless you have bad side effects, like all drugs, but no issues as far as I know with the growing baby)

Still have a big  on my face for you!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Steph hunny for the reassurance and I'm smiling with you too!!!   

Fish I love the bit about showing everyone it's possible, I'm by no means the first surprise natural BFP and I'm certainly not the last, so fingers crossed for you all!

Still have the 3 tests here beside me in a bag and cannot help looking at all those pink lines!!!

One of my wishes for 2010 is that everyone waiting gets to see peesticks like this!

Love ya all 

Sorry for [email protected] personals, doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you all and I'm incredibly grateful that you ladies are in my life!


Sxxxx


----------



## laurab

My GP was great Purps, I had a letter from the Jinny and I got loads of drugs on the NHS and a scan. Including Progesterone.  I agree go in and tell them what you need.  I took progesterone until 12 weeks like most people but then asked to continue taking it (I know bonkers!) as there is some research it prevents pre-term labour so I took it til I had them!

Hi RC, Heaps, Mir and Fishy!


----------



## Swinny

Hey girlies

Happy New Year to all of my fave strong ladies  

Purps - I cried when I heard your news yesterday, it's just so fabulous. Anne text me as I've not really been on FF recently. It's so lovely for you and DH having been through so much to finally get your miracle. I am sending you massive hugs and you are in my thoughts my lovely. Take extra special care of you xxxxxx 

Fishy - It's lovely to hear from you too chick. What have you been up to??

Laura - OMG just pi**ed myself at you and Tim on ** you nutters!!

Anne - Hope you made the most of your second to last lie in this morning. I did  Well you just never know!!! Maybe that babydust that I sent you at midnight will work  

Beachy - Happy New Year gorgeous, hope you've had a lovely time with SIL xxxx

Well while I'm on I just thought i'd share some good news with all of us that are going to have to have LIT & IVIG, my friend had all the treatment and got a BFP, so some more fab news to start 2010 with. good luck to all those trying, recovering and celebrating. Love you all

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Guess who has come down with another cold    I feel sh1te today, was meant to be going for a curry and off to pub with dh tonight but yet again i'll be staying in    Wonder if its cos the steroid injections are leaving my immune system shot    Ah well soon be christmas    

Sorry no perso's yet today will pop back in later think i just need a little nap for a while


----------



## dimsum

Just wanted to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Purple - what a great way to start 2010.


----------



## Malini

Oh poor you KC.  I think your theory about the steroid injections has merit and also you've taken on a awful lot this year.  Take care.

Happy anniversary Heaps.

Hi to you all.

Purps, shall I update the list?

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Purps - there's a point at which the HCG levels plateau, so there's not a lot of point doing it after five weeks, I don't think. It can't be a chemical, as the HCG would be gone by now. So the scan is the proof you need. HB can be seen anytime after six or seven weeks - seven for safety - so book it for a week from now. Tell your GP, if he/she is demuring, that you've had blood loss or something...  

The only way I got a scan was telling them I had bled. Of course, then I realised that my red jumper had shed some wool and it wasn't me, but that was my crazy panic.

I'm saying don't get HCG because I know how hard pushed practices are for cash and they'll be more likely to offer you all you ask for if you keep your asks to what you really need. The scan will be the most magical thing, plus getting the Cyclogest on px.


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

I have been taking dhea every day for 4 months. im now waiting for delivery of more supplies and it will be 5 days without any tomorrow....im hopeing it will arrive any day. Im worried that i will have undone all my good work so far, i know your not supposed to stop taking until EC.  I dont know what im expecting you to say I just hope i dont have to wait much longer

happy new year to all
angels


----------



## purple72

Mir Darling, you are a godsend of practical advice!

HCG plateau's at between 8 & 12 weeks but I hear you about the limited resources, so will push for the scan and cylogest I did do a ticker but just felt a bit wierd so will leave it till we know bubba is in the right place.

Same for List Mal, can we just leave it a little while, still just doesn't seem real 

Love to all x


----------



## Miranda7

Angels - I stopped taking it three weeks before I started stims, because it reacted badly with the pill - it evidently did no harm whatsoever! The important bit has been done.

Purps - ask for the scan and Cyclogest, then if they seem very amenable ask for the HCGs too. See what you can get away with! But get the important stuff first. I know how hard it is to think really logically at this moment - I got very emotional when I was refused stuff (I got HCG tests on the NHS but no scan or Cyclogest), and just want to save you that.


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Have read back again but cant remember anything  

Feel poo and totally fed up with colds scabs and everything else  

Still over the moon for our purps tho


----------



## Jumanji

OMG OMG OMG

        

I have been such a hormonal mess today but logged on to read Purple's fantastic news and now feel a million times better!!  I am so thrilled. I burst into floods of tears and DP came rushing in saying "don't worry - he'll come soon; you just have to be a bit patient" so I had to explain!

What a wonderful start to 2010 - so thrilled for the lovely Purple!


----------



## purple72

Will Do Mir hunny!

Oh Kate hunny, it's because you have relaxed for a couple of days after all the stress of the cafe etc it's been a tough year and your body is saying ENOUGH! give it a couple of days and it will get better sweetie!   

Jenny hunny thank you sweetie, now where is your son?? tell him his auntie S says it's time now! can't wait to hear you have him in your arms!   

Love to all

Sx


----------



## Jumanji

Purple - no idea where Junior is!!  Got all excited with mucus plug loss but that was a couple of days ago now!  As everyone says, "he'll come when he's ready"!!


----------



## laurab

Purps - To be honest I think HCG are overrated and can be a bit stressful.  My mate was texting me hers from hospital and they weren't rising very well and she had twins 6 weeks ago, it was very stressful.  And with my ectopic mine rose to being in the 10,000s so not a great indicator of things being right/ wrong. I decided not to get them, bloody good job would have been having kittens, can you imagine what my numbers were doing! The scan is what you want.  


Angel -   I don't think missing some days will make much odds. XX

Kate -


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't believe it, just logged on to read Purple's news.  that is the most fantastic start to the new year I have ever had, I am over the moon for you darling.  Fan bloody tastic.

On the HCG debate, I am not a fan as they didn't indicate anything was amiss for me.  I would just push for an early scan, or pay for one yourself.  

Spent the day preparing the kitchen for painting before new fridge.  10 years worth of grease to wash off everything.  Knackered and full of cold.


----------



## Donkey

Kate and Tracey, hope you feel better soon  

Tracey we have one of those fridges...it's fab  
xx


----------



## laurab

Tracey when it the fridge due to arrive? Exciting!


----------



## Spuds

purps not sure if i can get this to work using new phone comp down but want to send you Massive congratulations and loads of love xxxxxxxxxxx spuds xxxx


----------



## laurab

Heaps - ohhhhhhh exciting!   Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  We will all bethere holding your hand, I have such a good feeling about this year.


----------



## beachgirl

Heaps good luck for Monday   

Morning Laura  x


----------



## laurab

Morning gorgeous, how are you doing? When are you back to work?


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Heaps good luck for monday sweetheart     

Cold still here but slept a good 13 hours last night (only just got up  ) 

OOooooo af's here as well at only 31 days      Looks like steroids are finally leaving my system at last


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo Kate- fantastic news...

Laura- back tomorrow, then half day Tuesday as it was our due date so planning on spending the afternoon together...


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG OMG OMG, (yes I know I'm a bit late but I've not been on here or ********  , and no-one texted me  )

PURPS -  I am soooooo happy for you, sat here with   streaming down my face, you and DH must still be on cloud 9 (or 900  )

LJ - Not long now  

Beachie - anniversaries of these things are really hard, hope you and DH are OK. I think I found this Xmas harder as I knew that if our BFP in April ad stuck around we would have a LO with us this Xmas.

Lost track of the thread a bit, thinking of you all loads but need a bit of time out from posting all the time, quite a few of you about to start cycling though so will be reading loads to keep up with you all.


----------



## laurab

Beachy -    I'm so sorry. Anniversaries are horrible.


----------



## Lilly7

Congratulations Purps!!! That's amazing news and what a fantastic start to 2010. x

Hi Everyone.     

We had a lovely time away. The day after we arrived at our place we were nearly buried in 12 inches of snow. It got down to -8 in the kitchen and bathroom as the old stone walls act like a refrigerator in there. 
Still, it was lovely and cosy in the living room by the wood burner and we just needed to get bundled up in coats and scarves when we needed the toilet.  

How is everyone? Any news? I got home to find literally thousands of PR new message notifications in my inbox . . . so I don't have any hope of catching up. If someone could give me a condensed update that would be great.  

Love to everyone. x


----------



## Han72

Hi all and Happy New Year!

Sorry this is just a quick message as I'm feeling rough as a big bag of rough things but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! to Purps and DH, what fantastic news to start the year 

Love to all, gonna curl up with a hot water bottle on the sofa now!  

xxx


----------



## veda

Hhi everyone. 
Purple so glad about your amazing bfp!!! Fabulous news to start off 2010 it gives us all so much more hope. Try to relax and enjoy as much as possible.

Heaps so glad u are getting started. What protocol are u doing?

Me im so glad to be nearly done with the hrt as the weight is literally pileing on. I finish tues and have a scan so hopefully can then start stimming with the menopur over the weekend. Im so nervous and tentative as there are so many milestones to meet along the way. Its all such a fragile time.
On a plus note my ward has seen many ivf babies this week so they definately are out there. On night shift this week and am glad its my last night till feb as im knackered!

Leola everything was a bit quiet over xmas on here but is picking up again.

Happy new year to all you amazing girls (and boys)

v


----------



## AoC

OMG, Purps!  I'm crying my eyes out (and I haven't been doing much of that lately!) so, so happy for your news, that's just wonderful.  And it gives me hope.  Congratulations to you and DH - I'm praying for a joyful, easy pregnancy and birth.   
  
Happy New Year everyone - here's hoping it's the happiest yet.  And Purps has given us a head start in that department!      

That's me done.  It's so cold in my office my hands won't type!  

Except to say RC, thinking of you - going back to work won't be so bad, you'll see.  Just keep focussing on the good stuff.      

And Happy Anniversary, Heaps!  And we're with you, love, hang on in there.


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Hope you are all ok.

Beachy    speak to you tomorrow my lovely xxx

Well today has been a massive turning point for me and Paul. We've had an horrendous couple of months arguing about whether it was time to draw the line in the sand. Anyhow's to cut a long story short, we had decided that we'd leave the whole thing alone until after New Year and then have a G8 styly summit to look for common ground and a way forward. Paul sees the whole immunes thing as our final nail in the coffin, whereas, I am of the opinion that we now have the reaon why it's never worked and we need to give it a shot with the immune therapies.
Well we sat down and talked it through and we've decided that our best option would be to go down the DE route with all of the immunes therapy so tomoz I am going to contact Dr T in Athens and get my LIT booked and then Romina at the Jinemed to get a DE cycle organised for Cyprus in May. I feel so positive about this and I am hoping that 2010 is our year.

My NY wish is for all of us on here to be mummy's as i don't think there's anywhere else in the world that you could find more deserving and better mummy's than here on team PR. Here's some babydust for us all


----------



## laurab

Sarah feels so good to have a plan a.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Swinny.  that sounds like a really good plan to me.  I'm glad you and Paul managed to agree.  It is very hard when you can't agree a plan that you are both happy with.

RC.  Good luck at work tomorrow.  If it is any consolation, I am dreading going back and I have only had two weeks off.

Heaps.  Good luck with your cycle.  Where are you being treated?

Beachy.      I'm glad you are going to be together.

Veda, I hope your scan shows you can start stimming.

Nix.  I liked your expression 'as rough as a bag of rough things' I am feeling the same.  Full of cold, I am a real wuss when it comes to colds I just hate that bunged up feeling.

Leola, I'm glad you had a good time, sounds very cold though.

Hi Driver.

Katie C.  I'm glad AF is here after a shortish cycle.  I hope the cafe is busy with everyone back to work tomorrow.

Donkey.  I'm glad you like your american fridge freezer. I woke up at 4am this morning worrying whether it is going to look massive and out of proportion to the kitchen  and couldn't get back to sleep 

Laura, are you working this week.  By the way, how it Tim coping with the long day with the trips?

I was up and early and at homebase this morning buying paint.  I must be mad, decorating the day before going to back to work and when not feeling very well.  Couldn't ask DH to help as he didn't think we needed to do anything and I said 'if you leave me to do what I want I won't ask you to help'  I couldn't bare to swallow my pride and ask for help so I have only just finished and that is only the first coat.  Cooker and Fridge are coming on Friday so I will have to finish it after work this week.

Miranda.  I hope you get some viewings on the house now it is the new year.

Malini.  When is your next scan?  Is DH still with you.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Just ate a roast dinner that scottie cooked   and am now stuffed   

Still got stinking cold but do feel a bit better than yesterday when i ached and hurt everywhere  

Tracey good luck with that painting hunny    If u tell urself ur only gonna do it for an hour a night its amazing how much longer you can carry on for     

Swinny wooo hoo best of luck sweetheart as i said on ** think this is gonna be a good year for us all.       I feel so much more positive for a change.  On my last cycle with my own eggs i was so nervous and scared from the very start  

Driver would have txt you hunny but not got ur number.     

Hello beachy veda laura mir leola purps pix nix and everyone.

Very tired now and back at work tomoz so up at 6      Gonna watch celeb bb and then bed for me i think im such a boring sod


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

I am so relieved that I can take you with me wherever I go.  

Purple - I'll bet it doesn't feel real.  Hear you on the list.

Tracey - We have all said things we wish to take back, ask him for help.  Men love to be knights ... but they always seem to remember.  

Heaps - Praying for you that tomorrow is a green light and we can get this show on the road together.

You too Veda.  And Swinny, I am thrilled about your plan.  A plan is a great relief, and taking the stress away will help.  I do believe that despite being a stress bunny.

There's more personals but I am being called for dinner so quickly I am in Calgary for one more week.  I start stims Monday night (tomorrow) and all the other junk I am on - 4 injections and several pills.  I do that til Sunday when we fly to Vegas for scan on Monday (feels late in the stim process and I am nervous about that). Dh is with me for another two weeks and then mum takes over.  I will be kitted out in something orange everyday from here on out.

Malini xxx


----------



## laurab

malini -    I'm sendig out big fat orange thoughts to you.  

Tracey - Tim is doing ok I think, hard to know as I don't get in til 10pm so any carnage has been cleaned up before I get in! Yeah workig Thurs. Next Thurs they have hearig tests as they failed them earlier in the year, so he takig them.  I hate it! I worry he will be late, not remember what they say etc.  I'm such a control freak!  

Love to the rest of the gang..... your all a poorly lot aren't you! Get well soon!


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Happy new year to everyone! 

And what a start to the new year,                congratulations purps and DH, brilliant news! Hope you're taking it easy.

There are loads starting a new cycle soon so lots of love and baby dust to all of you     

I got back on Saturday night from staying with my parents for a week. I'm so glad to be home but managed to pick up a virus and feel yukky. And when we got back we found the new boiler malfunctioning  and the leak in the kitchen 100 times worse and all the lovely new plaster and paint has bubbled in the new kitchen. The builder is a nightmare, still battling out the original flood through the solicitors so goodness knows how we go about getting this fixed and him to pay for it.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, the fact that any carnage has been cleaned up by the time you get home is something to celebrate in itself    I know what you mean about DH taking the babies to Dr's.  I hate it if Steve has to take Max, I am always convinced he won't ask the right questions.

LW.  I can't believe how much bad luck you have had with your home.  You must be at the end of your tether.   On a more positive note, I can't believe that you are 17 weeks already.

Malini.      for this cycle.  I can imagine how nervous you must be waiting for your first scan.  

My alarm went off at 6.30 for work this morning and I felt so rough with this cold I have decided to stay at home.  I feel v guilty after 2 weeks off but I just can't drag myself into London.  So I will be with my lovely ff's all day.
There is a big pile of ironing staring at me but all I can manage is watching This Morning.


----------



## Cozy

Swinny,

I am so pleased to read that you have had a breakthrough with P and he has taken his head out of the sand. I hope you used me as an example of how things can work with immune treatment, even when you think there is so many issues to tackle.

I can imagine the weight lifted off your shoulders now and you feeling alot more positive about the future now that you have something to look forward to and aim for.

I really hope that your cycle in May is a good one and it all works out for you, you deserve to be a mummy. It's a pain sortlng out all the immune treatment but it will hopefully be worth it all in the end.

I hope and   that this will be your year 

Take care hon. Speak soon  

Cozy


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - if you have no joy getting hold of Dr T let me know. I will be in athens next Tuesday so if you want me to book you in let me know. PM me with your results and let me know which lit you need. Great that you have a plan!

LW - he must be he worst builder in the world!     

Malini - keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

Tracey - hope you feel better soon  

Purps - have you managed to sort a scan?

Laura - love the new pic of the chiplets!

Kate - have taped celebrity BB any good?

LJ - Junior is probably to comfy in there!  

Veda - good luck with the scan    

RC - you are past 12 weeks now...has a nice bump popped out? 

Beachey  

Hi Nix, Leola, Pixie, Anne, Driver, Heaps, Spuds, Donkey and anyone I've missed. 

1st day back today, but easing in gently at home. Took the deccies down yesterday, which I find sooo depressing. Had a throat infection over xmas, and still have a slight cold and cough...supposed to have had my 1st humira injection but need to check with Dr G if I can take it or not.

Going to call my nhs clinic and see if they will prescribe celexane and gestine...GP tried but answer was no.

Anna x


----------



## AoC

I'm cursed.

To recap - blood test on 9th Dec HCG = 11.  Bloods on 13th Dec HCG = 12.  Clinic says need another test.

Pop to GP for blood 21st Dec.  Path lab does wrong test.  GP chases path lab, threatens dire consequences.  Path lab promises to re-do test with results for Christmas Eve.

Not a peep out of anyone until I call today - nothing turned up, so re-test can't have worked.  we assume.

I'm booked in for another blood test tomorrow.

Make It STOP NOW.

The above doesn't really MATTER, but it annoys me because it's very hard to settle into feeling better about things when it keeps raking things up and making me feel grumpy.  Poopy.

Swinny, I'm glad you both had the nouse to sit down and talk through it.    So many people don't manage to do that.  Great plan, and good luck!   

, Tracey.  Too often pride should come in milkshake flavours, for easier blending and swallowing...  

Hope you feel properly better soon, Katie.  

I'm cheering for you, Malini!  Glowing orange vibes headed your way.        

Laura, kudos to you for coping with Tim taking the chippers to their test!  Tackling the control freakery now will help in the long run... and I speak as a long term, super-size control freak...    

Oh LW, I'm so sorry you've got more building woes!!!  It's not fair, you should be able to enjoy your lovely home.    Here's hoping things can get sorted soon, and you can start enjoying nesting.        

*waving to cozy*  

Sorry you're a bit sickie, Anna.    Try and enjoy taking the decs down as revealing your clean, spacious home. I love my deccies, but I love the sense of space and unclutteredness I get when they come down, too.  

It's SO COLD!  It was minus 9 in the car park at work this morning, and hasn't got above zero all day.  I'm kinda enjoying the proper winter, though.  I just wish I could find a woolly hat....  will search tonight!  Nice pub meal out as a belated Christmas meal with morris dance friends tonight.  Looking forward to it.  

And, in general, in spite of blood test wrangling, feeling rather like a happy person.  I may not be a Mummy, but I'm still me, and that's worth celebrating, too.


----------



## Little Me

Girls, I am back , sorry for going awol  
I can't really catch up properly but...

Heaps & Malini- The very best of luck for your scans and stimms today lovlies  

AOC- This is horrible for you hun, sorry you're suffering    

Anna & Tracet - feel better soon lovelies   

sarah- mailed Romina so will let you know when she replies, lovely chatting last night   

Nix-    

Purps- How are you Mrs?   

AM- I'm sorry I didn't text you hun, I just assumed you'd know somehow       
have texted you just now xxxx


----------



## Little Me

....
No news from me really, had a lovely break but back to work now with a busy bang.
Jason is investigating the possiblity of going it alone in business , researching and appointments with small business advisors etc- exciting but  he's still job hunting now - lets hope 2010 is the year of the baby and the Job   

I am also a little more clear in my head about my donor cycle and have started investigating again  

xxxxxxx

ps- sorry if I've missed anything important, i havent been able to catch up properly
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I was wondering where everyone was.  

Anne.  I'm glad you have your head sorted for your donor cycle.    Good luck to Jason, is he thinking of becoming an IT consultant or doing something completely different.

Anna of C.  You sound remarkably calm and sorted despite the saga of your tests.  I hope you find a hat.  Whenever I look for hats I find I must have an extra large head, i have many body image issues but never look in the mirror and think 'my what a big head I have' however, one size only hats in the shops are always too small for me.  

Anna SB.  Good luck in Athens next week.  Did you get an answer on whether you should take the humira?

I didn't swallow my pride last night and soldiered on with the decorating.  My Dad always says 'you would cut off your nose to spite your face' I am so stubborn.  Still a bit more to do but can't face it with this cold.

It must be a deciding sort of time of year, I have an apt with the Dr whose name gets deleted on Monday to interpret my immune results (I didn;t have the full chicago tests, just NK cells) and see if there is any point in me just trying steroids from ov each month and try to get pg naturally.  I am still on the list at CRM but really don't want to spend more money on another cycle if there is a chance naturally with steroids.


----------



## AoC

Anne

One size hats are always too small for me, too, Tracey, but I've trained myself to look in the mirror and say, "my, I just need room for my over large brain...."

        

I've never managed to perfect this approach with trouser shopping and my ****, however...


----------



## Little Me

just heard back from the dogus, they no longer provide photos of donors, i am not feeling very confused again


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne G said:


> just heard back from the dogus, they no longer provide photos of donors, i am not feeling very confused again


I presume you mean you ARE feeling confused 
Is a photo important to you, I quite liked the idea of not seeing a photo of my donor.

AnnaofC.


AnnaofCumberland said:


> One size hats are always too small for me, too, Tracey, but I've trained myself to look in the mirror and say, "my, I just need room for my over large brain...."


 I like it.

I can't believe I have just watched the David Dickinson antiques programme, I must be ill.

The upsite of being sick is that I can keep up with team PR.


----------



## Little Me

I am confused yes Tracey  
It is important to me, and to Jason now it seems
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne, I didn't look into it very hard myself but Malini said it might be worth looking on globaleggdonor.com

I don't think my new year diet is going well. I have eaten a kitkat, packet of pastilles, milkybar and now nearly a whole lindt chocolate reindeer. then we have sausage, egg and chips for dinner. Oh well, tomorrow is another day. I have to do something as even if my muddy dress comes back from the cleaners OK I won't fit into it.

You can tell I am at home, I am rambling my every thought.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me

Tracey
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Just a quick one as only just sat down    really am pooped today    AF and cold have taken it right out of me.

Hello to everyone love u all as u know, need a shower i stink of grease


----------



## missyg

Happy new year everyone!

First... Purple.... wow what a great start. Big BIG congratulations to you that is really fabulous news. I am now going to say what you said to me just over 8 months ago..... here's to a happy and healthy 8 months! 

Lainey - lovely to see you popping on and see how the girls are doing. It is really great for everyone one on here to have positive stories/ outcomes to keep them going.

Good luck Kate - great to see a plan about to start.

Also a big good luck to LJ though I have a feeling you may already have had him!!

Driver - I hope sending your DH my post helped. Made me very happy to feel helpful!

Laura - wow that is amazing that he shares the birthday of your 3 little miracles! What a great day Dec 16th is or maybe it is something to do with being conceived around the spring solstice?!!!

Thanks to everyone for all your lovely messages. Thanks particularly to Steph for doing that very quick update on 'the list'. It was so exciting to have made it to the 'with babies' bit and it reminded me of how important that list has been to me as from the first time I was on here I was referring to it and it gave me hope. So thanks Steph you have done a great job keeping that going. And it is lovely to hear what a lovely 6 months you have had with Vivi.  

Oh and his name is Sonny!

Lots of love to everyone else.

Missy xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi, just a quickie 

Anne, Jinemed/Dogus only recently changed their policy on showing the donor photographs after some idiot showed a picture of their donor around the holiday resort to all the residents. Quite a few of the girls on the Jinemed thread were upset at first as they wanted to see a picture but now everyone is ok with it and I don't think you ever get to see a picture of the donor at any other clinic? A word of warning about globaleggdonors.com, they are computer illiterate and sent out a Christmas mailing to their whole database cc-ing all names and e-mail addresses to everyone on their database. I was furious and complained and got a humble email apology then they sent out two recall emails sending out the entire database contents two more times. I have since asked them to remove my details from their database and would urge people to use code e-mail addresses and names if they want to register with that site.

Tracey, hope your dress comes back sparkling and new 

LW xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

Oh what I'd do for a lindt reindeer...  

Tracey - Surely you will work off your kitkat with all that DIY? And ocne your new frisge is here you can stock it full of healthy veg! (or cream cakes) 

Missy - Yup think you could be right.... reckon next December there will be a huge glut of PR babies! 

Anne - I'm not sre I would want to see the donor either, think it would make me alway think too much about what the baby looks like, but I guess we are all diff.  Hope you feel less confused soon.  

My mum has Cerys this afternoon and tonight so feel like I'm a lady of lesuire today!    I'm thiking about baking some cakes.... mmmm cake mix!  

Can you tell I'm hungry!


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - any news on the dress? 

Anna - wish I had a fraction of your wonderful attitude...I can't get out of the 'feeling sorry for myself' mode! You put me to shame! I'm suprised they are still testing you, when my levels dropped to 50, that was it, no more tests I was 'discharged'. Fingers crossed the levels are back to normal  

Missyg - Sonny is stunning! You must be so happy. Took your advice and got my gp to refer me for fresh thyroid tests. Have been tested for Thyroid + antibodies. My thyroid result 2 years ago was 1.2...Doc said the normal range was 0.5 - 4....do you think its on the low side?

Anne - I don't think I'd want to see a photo but I supposed you've geared yourself up for it   Jase setting up on his own sounds exciting! 

Tracey - need to take Humira asap, will order it tomorrow. If this tx doesn't work, I will think about ttc naturally with steroids from ov. My only worry is that steroids taken long term can effect hormones...what some ladies do is ttc normally but test early and start steroids from an early positive. 
Your diet resolve sounds as good as mine   Depressingly choccies are v bad if you have high nk's. The sat fat content can send tfn alpha numbers higher    I have a HUUUGE box of hotel chocolat choccies, x2 of thorntons and a box of celebrations...all untouched because I lost my appetite over xmas (managed to lose 1/2 stone thanks to the cold)...but now they are calling to me! 
Apparantley anyone with immune problems should be tested for gluten intolenrance (I LOVE bread/pasta) and eat a high GI diet...stick to wholegrains, no sat fat, no simple carbs etc etc. There are women on the yahoo immunology site who are pregnant yet are thinner than before thanks to the diet despite steroids. I just don't have the will power...1 week on steroids and I want to eat anything that doesn't move! 

Laura - don't mention cake! 

Kate  

Hi Cozy  

Called my nhs clinic and spoke to one of the lovely nurses (as opposed to the evil one) chasing my gonapeptyl. Anyhow told her about being positive for MTHFR and asked if they would prescribe celexane and gestone (for the anti hormone antibodies)..she said she would ask my consultant. I felt quite hopeful. Thing is the trust has started to refuse to do even basic tests for recurrent miscarriage now (FFS  ) so as I've had to go privately, they may well prescribe me what I need (not the £ immune stuff though) 
The NHS is nuts...they won't do all of the basic level one tests for someone who has had 7'al miscarriages but will fork out for free IVF cycles...where is the logic in that  

Anyway of to make a thai curry for tea

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna, I'm glad you said that about diet and immunes.  I really need to get my act together, I seem to have stopped taking DHEA, omega 3,6 & 9 and even a pg multi vit without really meaning too.  I have heard before about gluten intolerance and immunes and I do suffer from tummy problems when I eat bread (which is quite often).  I think that once I get rid of this cold I will feel more positive and more able to take myself in hand.
It is ridiculous that an nhs trust won't do tests when you have ad as many mc as you have. 

Laura, don't bother with cake mix, cakes are so easy to make (well, if you have a mixer) and the cake mix ones never turn out as nice.  btw, I have the hummingbird bakery cook book and tried to make the same cupcakes you all bought me for my birthday and they weren't nearly as nice as the ones you got me.

Maybe you are right and the new fridge will encourage me to fill it with healthy stuff.  Now if someone could invent a fridge and immediately destroyed bad stuff  and replaced it with good...

LW.  Bugger, I forgot that my dress would be ready today and being off sick I could have popped into town to collect it.  Now I will have to wait until Friday to find out.


----------



## laurab

Tracey I just meant I like uncooked cake mix.... I know you die or somethig if you eat it but I can take that risk.  Couldn't be bothered in the end with cakes just ate a load of cheesy footballs instead!


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - after my mc I stopped taking all my multi vits too...only just started back on them. Its very hard as I eat when I'm sad which is a lot of the time. Guess we both have to think of our future baby's when we are tempted to splurge! That sad I am sure the odd choccie here and there can't hurt if we're good most of the time  

Laura - that's just wrong!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura, I used to love uncooked cake mix when I was a kid and I am still here.  I don't like it now though.

Anna.  I was just sitting here thinking.  Both MissyG and Sam were very good at eating the right things for their immune issues and look at them both now.


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo amazing what a little nap can do for you     

Feel so much better now but af really heavy the bugger    

Laura uncooked cake mix oooooo that takes me back to being a kid both my mom and auntie would let me have the empty bowl and off i would trot with it   

Missy ahaaaaa we havse a name for ur little boy, and what a lovely name it is    He is just gorgeous sweetheart    

Tracey sorry u are still felling poorly sweetheart     

Anne hmmm not sure if i would want to see a picture of my donor hunny.  I dont mind seeing scott in my child (    hopefully) but not sure how i would feel actually "seeing" someone else so to speak.  At least if they are faceless i will always only see scott.  Its a hard one hunny but u will find ur way     

Hello annasob   my diet is also going the same way    Prob is i still have chocolates cake and loads of biscuits left from xmas.  I cant even give them away to  my mates as they are in same boat as me.  Oh well suppose i'll just have to postpone the diet for another week


----------



## Malini

Just a quick addition about global egg donors.  They are computer illiterate and I too got that mass email ... annoying.  The woman who did that is also very nice and spoke to me at length on the phone.  I downloaded a picture and details of a donor that would fit my ethnic mix and Almond and I spent a night trying to decide whether it creeped us out or was helpful.  Part of me liked that seeing her meant I sort of knew her, but the other half of me started obsessing about how I would spend my entire child's life analyzing whether s/he looked like the donor.  That may be because I am crazy.

Thank you for all the orange love.  I appreciate it.  

 for you Heaps.

M xx


----------



## shortie66

Mallini join my crazy gang hun


----------



## popsi

just passing through and thought i would give me fav ladies a big   

sorry not very good today its the Anniversary of my dearest Dads death 9 years seems like yesterday.. but in a strange twist of fate seen our social worker today and she has given us all the forms we need to complete to go to panel on 18th January and read more about our princess. . . . so I am thinking that its him looking down and helping us on this journey (well i hope so anyway as with him guiding us i know all will be well) .. sorry ladies       .. dont want to bring things down so will go and do some form filling now xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi    so sorry hun, big hugs from me and I think that you're right...it is a sign from your dear dad


----------



## Donkey

To all the sickies, get well soon  

Tracey I have the Hummingbird book, I love it.  Try the red velvet cupcakes and the chocolate ones with nutella in the middle and peanut butter cookies….Yummm          

Malini, so glad the B6 helped, I was amazed too.  Good luck with this cycle, I am holding your hand.  

Heaps, good luck, I am holding your hand too  

Kate hope AF leaves soon  

AOC you are SOOOO calm  

Oh popsi, I had a    with you

LW, your house is causing you so much stress, make sure you rest  

Anna, not long ‘til you see Dr T  

Anne fingers crossed for Jason  

Laura I love cheese puffballs  

My alarm didn’t go off this morning, I did set it and hadn’t turned it off…very strange.  So I woke at 7.35 when I should have been walking out the door.  Made it though  


Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond

Just a quick hello ladies. Our comp has a virus  and is off being repaired but am on DH's new laptop ...

Anna SB / Tracey - I think there is def something in the nutrition stuff. I cannot eat wheat, or I can up to a point and then I really pay a price. I went mad on it over christmas and then spent 2 days feeling sick, unable to eat with stomach-ache etc. I think I posted this before, but I read in one of Patrick Holford's books that eating food you are intolerant to increases (or can increase) one of the immune baddies. I'd need to look it up to be technical about precisely what ... 

I bought Patrick Holford's new low GL diet when I was on steroids and ending up losing weight. Generally I find that eating low GL makes me feel better and when I do it I find it easier to stay away from chocolate etc. I'd suggest his low book called the low GL diet made easy (or something like that) as a good starting point, or the low GL diet book (loads to read in that, it summarises everything to do with nutrition not really about dieting) In a fit of enthusiam I joined his online thing as well and there is loads I keep meaning to read re autoimmune disorders, food etc ... 

Was going to post more but just had a phone call and now need to get off comp  

lots of love to all
xxx

ps I'm not back to low GL eating yet. I just scoured the Christmas tree for chocolate baubles but there are none because I have eaten them all   and OMG hotel chocolat is the best. There is one near work and I am always in there looking for free samples. I get really annoyed when there are none

Popsi just seen your post


----------



## beachgirl

Almon- our friends bought us the tasting slab carry home pack as one of our xmas presents


----------



## laurab

Mal/ Heaps - Good luck girls.  

Tracey - You decorating again?

Pops -   18th is not far away!  

Beachy - I do hope tomorrow is ok and you enjoy some relaxing time with DH. I'll be thinking of you. 

Anna, Anne, AOC, Donks, Almond, Katie.......


----------



## beachgirl

Thank you Laura, that means a lot


----------



## almond

Beachy, the tasting slab, OMG 

hi Laura


----------



## shortie66

Whats the tasting slab    Sounds lovely    Mite have to pop to merry hell this weekend and try one    

Beachy       sweetheart 

Popsi  made me  too.     

Donks think i mite try that one tomoz     

Amond bloody hell hun even your pooters got a virus now  

Right another 15 mins reading me book and then im off to beddy byes, i hate these early mornings in the freezing cold dark winter months


----------



## Spuds

girls n rh 

comp still at comp drs and trying to work out how to use new phone to keep in touch with u all just wanted to send popsi a hug - am sure its your dad looking down -- all the best for the 18th love xx

love n hugs to all

me n dh put our notices in today scary pants !!

feeling bit down cos af didnt turn up as knew was meant to srart cycling arghhhhh -
must not be meant to be this mth


xxx
spus


----------



## Spuds

spus ha ha ha 

cant use flippin phone thing !

spudsxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Anne - I know that I definitely feel a lot more comfortable *not* having seen a photo - I do think of our donor quite often, but... V looks sooo like DH, any perceived differences (and there aren't many!) I don't dwell on very much, and if I do think of them at all, I tend to ascribe them to someone else in his family... for instance her eyes are an almond shape, turning up very slightly at the corners, like MIL's (DH's turn down slightly like his Dad's) but also just like mine... I will never know for sure where their shape comes from, and it doesn't matter - as others said, if I had seen a photo, knowing myself then I just know I'd have spent far too much time over-analysing every little feature etc comparing it to the photo. Don't know if that helps or not  - sending huge  and am here if you ever need to talk 

Missy - love the name Sonny and he is absolutely perfect! well done sweetheart! 

Sorry this will be short but got a squirming hiccupping V on my lap!  lots of love to everyone else


----------



## AoC

Anna, I've done a lot of feeling sorry for myself, and will do more, no doubt.  But at the mo I'm okay, and enjoying it.  It's actually a huge release from strain to know there's no more IVF on the horizon, for me.  This clinic's protocol seems to want to see my levels below ten.  But no-one's chasing me up for them, so they're not that worried.

There's nothing to bring us down in that, Popsi - just a lovely sense of your Dad looking after you, and proud of you on your journey to being a Mummy.  

I tried to be religious about being wheat-free and mostly gluten free during the last IVF for that very reason - worried that intolerance would make my body less receptive to an embryo.  Given the result, I'm not sure how I feel about that!  There's so much assumption and guess work, isn't there?

Ooooh, is Jersey all settled, Mash?

   Beachy      Hope you have some quality time together.

Thanks everyone, for being there.  

Must rush.  Right hand (on window side) freezing off....


----------



## Miranda7

Steph - I know it's an odd thing to say, given that I'm in the know, but I really think Vivvy's got your mouth! Those lips are very familiar... I nearly posted it on one of your ** photos and thought you might be freaked out!  

AoC - I'm so sorry you're going through all this twattery over your HCG. It's so unfair.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Can't really post much as everyone at work can see my PC.  

Just wanted to give Popsi a  

Almond, I am going to get the Patrick Holford GL book


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Happy New Year Team PR! Big Hugs to you all. xxx      xxx

Lots of snow in Devon today, which normally I would be delighted about, but we have to get to London later today for my appt at CRM tomorrow. Bl**dy typical. I keep texting DP to persuade him to leave work at lunchtime so we can get to London before the snow hits there later. Now I'm also worried that our doglet-sitter won't be able to get into the village as well. Arrggghhhhh!


----------



## missyg

Anna Sobroody - let me know when you get all your thyroid tests back. You can't tell everything from just the TSH but if your other results are good then 1.2 is a good level. It is best to have your TSH below 2 to maintain a pregnancy and some doctors would say below 1 - incl. my doctor who got mine down to 0.1! Have a look on about thyroid. com which is run by Mary Shomon and search under pregnancy/ fertility. 

Good luck in Athens!!

Jo - good luck at CRM - I went on the list there this time last year and never used my match - I don't suppose you could jump up the list using my place but you could always ask??!! 

xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

missyg said:


> Jo - good luck at CRM - I went on the list there this time last year and never used my match - I don't suppose you could jump up the list using my place but you could always ask??!!


ooh, thanks Missy, I'll tell them you said i could have your match. I'm sure it will be fine.    

PS - Sonny is SCRUMMY!


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Junior has not yet tipped up.  

Will post more tomorrow - tired today; love to everyone though!


----------



## missyg

No I knew that sounded stupid after I posted it!!!         

But I meant as in I must be at the top of the queue and I haven't told them to take me off so it might just put you in front off all the other blondes/brunettes or whatever!!    

xx

LJ are you drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## Snow Flake

Hi there ladies

I havent posted much on the site before but thought i would give an update. 

I am almost 41 and had an FSH of 8.7 and a low AMH of 3.6. One clinic refused to let us try IVF as they said it was unlikely that i would respond and basically said the chances of getting pregnant with my own eggs were v small. We were devasted and started thinking about donor eggs. 

We then went to another consultant who was great and willing to give IVF a shot. To cut a long story short, i was downregging for 2 weeks on 4 sniffs a day of syranel. That worked well...and we carried on with 4 sniffs and 300 iu of Menopur a day. At the scan after 1 week of injections nothing had happened...no follicles at all and the lining still thin    

The doctor thought i had responded too well to the sniffing and so changed me to 2 sniffs a day and increased the menopur to 450 iu a day. A week later I had 4 follicles - 3 of a good size and 1 smaller one. The lining was a good 13.6mm and the doctor was pleased with the turnaround. But he suggested switching to IUI for this cycle as he didnt think 3 good follicles was enough to proceed IVF. He was confident a different IVF drug regime next time would produce better results.

We were both really disappointed about not going through with the IVF but trusted our doctor. So we went for the IUI on the 12th December and to be honest i think we both had pretty much given up on this cycle. But i carried on with my relaxation CD and rested lots and low and behold on Christmas Day (13 dpo) we got the best Christmas present ever - a  

I have had 2 beta tests so far and everything seems to be going well  

So I just wanted to wish you all good luck in 2010 and never give up hope despite what the doctors may tell you


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie, to say to Missy that Sonny is just truelly scrumptious!!! and hopefully in 8 months I'll have a cutie too!

LJ hunny bless you, junior really does not like the cold does he? he's staying warm and snug. He'll be here soon hunny and then you'll have the rest of your life with him xxxx

Popsi your dad is definately taking care of the plans or as my DH would say (as a big Elvis fan) TCB Taking care of Business!!!  

Jo good luck with cycle!

Sausage hunny, you are being so strong   

Tracey! I'm a cut nose off to spite my face too !!   I'm envious of the fridge definately x  

Mir congrats on being a grandma     sorry couldn't resist  


sorry so many more perso's but must go Love to all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - thanks for that, will definatley buy that book 

Mag - will check the website out, thank you. Tracey said you were very good about your immune diet...what did you do? 

Snowflake - how wonderful, congratulations! Wonder if you have more than one in there? 

LJ - I hear first babies tend to be late? You must be feb up. Have you tried a good curry or a bit of nookie?  

Morning lovely PR ladies 

Just ordered my humira..arrives tomorrow on the same delivery as my gonapeptyl...used the same company my clinic use..healthcare at home. They 'only' charged £745....I had qoutes of up to £1200  

Not sure what to do re intralipids/ivig. My results show I respond better with intralipids but Mr G wants me to do both just because he thinks iving is a more prooven method. But what is the point if results show I respond better to intralipids? Another thing to add is that Intralipids cost £300, IVIG costs £1300! Places like CARE only use intralipids. 

Hmmmmm

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

missy.  Jo and I can fight over your match as I am waiting on the CRM list


----------



## Nicki W

Missy congrats on the birth of Sonny! He looks so cute.
Love to all NW xxx


----------



## AoC

Sonny is gorgeous, Missy!

LJ, sending lots of labour vibes - hope things move swiftly and easily.    

Jo -   and good luck!

Had blood test (sitting under a big wall chart of the developmental stages of pregnancy.  Thanks), had minor tantrum in car, had small snivell, now feeling better.    Praying this is the last one!  Otherwise I'm spitting the dummy and telling clinic I'm done.  So there.  

My Mum has bought me a gluten-free cookbook, which is lovely of her.  

Well done on the drugs savings, Anna!

That's a fab story, Snowflake, and congratulations!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry Missy, with all my joking about the CRM list I forgot to congratulate you on the birth of gorgeous little Sonny.  I am over the moon for you.

Snowlake, thanks for that inspiring story.

Anna SB.  I would go for the intralipids only if I were in your position.


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> btw, I have the hummingbird bakery cook book and tried to make the same cupcakes you all bought me for my birthday and they weren't nearly as nice as the ones you got me.


OMG I got that book for Xmas (have been told it is fab) as well and my DH has been in fits laughing at me as the first 2 things I made out of there did not work at all  , my pecan and white chocolate cookies came out of the oven the same size they went in (they are supposed to spread as they cook) and my Blondie (white chocolate version of a brownie) was like a frisbie  

need to catch up for more personals but couldn't resist telling you my "baking" story


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi 

Apologies for bursting into your thread..

Quick message for snowflake

I am a bit confused as to why your clinic refused to treat you.  Your FSH is good, and unless it is a different type of measurement to what I have read about 3.6 is good (high) too.

I know it is kinda irrelevant  now but this advice doesn't seem right to me

Fiona


----------



## alegria

Fiona - UCH turned me down for IVF saying that it would be pointless (plus giving me the full DE speech) when I was 39 yrs old with Day 3 FHS level 10.6 and AMH 6.9 pmol


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
Sorry I havent been on much, I have read everything!

Had a busy busy xmas period, Dublin and London and family here too so had zero time to myself. Realising yet again that the build up to IVF and now immunes tx is all consuming as one tries to make the very best attempt. So my mental space is getting squashed again and I want to cancel everything and make no plans!

I have LIT in Athens this Tues (there are a few of us going). Then have a uNK biopsy on Sat 16 Jan. Busy gal. Fingers crossed there are no issues with the weather en route.

Anna I did a candida free diet about 10 yrs ago and repeated it a little on and off over the yrs. I dont really know about diet for immunes stuff but plan to get up to speed!  However I am thinking of giving the GI diet a shot.

AnnofC: crikey! what a polava! I can empathise hun having been there myself, it is awful, having to turn up in the epu surrounded by hopefuls, expectants etc. Very cruel. Hug. Mine as drawn out over a month, lets hope yours finishes soon.

Missyg: CONGRATS! So delighted for you!

LJ: Hope the little ones makes an appearance soon!

xxxx to everyone else.


----------



## LV.

Hello gals,

sorry, feeling poo and not much energy to post at the mo but I am lurking. Quick q - what is LIT and why is everyone going to Greece for it? I seemed to have missed something along the way

thanks ladies and lots of love
LadyV x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH 

OMG - we have internet - I need some waving flag smilies    

Will try and do some persos but apologies in advance if I miss anyone out.  

Purple - I bet you're still grinning like a madwoman - has the lovely Rolf sorted you out more fanny candles and a scan? FWIW I had to take progesterone until week 12.

Heaps - hope you had a lovely wedding anniversary celebration and that the bloods and scan were OK today. Thanks for your good wishes about work.

Fishy - great that you are txing later this year - 2010 is definitely going to be the Year of Team PR.

Steph - the lilypie princess!!! I love the latest photos of Vivvy - those 6 months have flown by.

Laura - have you had any more thoughts on your hair colour? Loved the helium voice on **.

Swinny - great news about your friend - she'll be posting the same news about you soon. So glad that you have got a plan - and you're in great hands with Romina.

Kate - hope your cold has gone now and you're getting excited about March - it'll be here before you know it.

Malini - great to hear your scan was OK and hope the stimms are OK and not making you feel too yucky. I'm continuing the orange theme for you.

LJ - your son is a wise one in that he knows how cold it is on the outside at the moment so is staying snuggled in his nice warm home.

Tracey - your new fridge sounds fab - have you managed to finish the decorating? Thanks for the good wishes about work. I hope your ironing pile is still there - ironing and dusting strike me as the two biggest wastes of time in the world - and yes, we live in a dusty house in crumpled clothes!!! Hope your dress turns out OK.

Donkey - hope you are fully recovered - was school affected with the snow today? Ours shut at 11.30 this morning!! Are you off to Athens soon or is it March?

Spuds - congrats to you and DH on your new jobs and for handing in your notices - I bet it's beginning to feel real now.

Beachy - hope today has not been too sad for you.

Driver - my new year's resolution is to use less smilies!! Your culinary skills sound like mine - still, if it's got chocolate in, it really doesn't too much is my mantra!!!

Leola - glad you had a lovely time away - can you imaging what would happen in this country with that amount of snow?

Nix - hope you're feeling as smooth as the inside of a silk handbag now.

Veda - last day of the HRT today - hurrah - good luck for the stimming.

AOC - you are my inspiration and I shall be thinking of you when I go back to work - I am so sorry that you are still being put through it, but, as always, your courage shines through.  at the trouser/hat comment!!

LW - so sorry to hear about your boiler - had it been installed properly or was it a manufacturing fault? I hope you can get the repairs done soon as having looked at your piccies on **, your house is amazing and it's going to be such a great place for Bean and her siblings to grow up.

AnnaSB - can't believe it's so soon when you're off to Athens - it's come round so quickly. And check out the temperature there at the moment!!! Every time I see MTHFR I always think of Mother F**cker, it always makes me giggle. I have no idea what it really is.

Anne - well done you for getting things clearer. I am so happy that I didn't see a picture of my donor - otherwise I'd be always thinking - is that my nose or hers? RH and I have been playing babywatch recently and the number of babys that don't look anything like the adults they are with is quite amazing. I'm sure it was a shock about the lack of photo, but I hope you are able to get your head round it.

Missyg - congrats on the safe arrival of Sonny - he is gorgeous - you must be so proud.

Popsi - not long now and I'm sure your Dad was watching over you yesterday - he will be so pleased for you.

Almond - loved the idea of hunting for the chocolate baubles having just extolled the virtues of a particular diet - if I tell myself I'm going on a diet and use the d word, I usually end up putting weight on!!!

Mir - love the word twattery - I shall start using that a lot!!! I can't see you as a step-grandma somehow - can't think why!!!

Jo - hope you get to London safely for tomorrow - it looked very picturesque on your ** piccie.

Snowflake - congrats on your BFP - I can't understand the reluctance to treat with such a good FSH either?

Nicki - I see your LO is staying in the warm as well - sensible LO!!!!

Hi to Fiona and Alegria

Mag - good luck for next Tuesday - will you get to see AnnaSB - how cool would that be?

LV - sorry you're feeling grotty and hope you feel better soon - I have no idea what LIT is but think it is something to do with immunes.

I really hope I haven't missed anyone out - please don't take it personally if I have.    

I'm not sure how long I'll be able to keep up using less smilies    

We ended up in A and E this morning - I had had stomach pains all of yesterday and put it down to stretching/stress - I am due to meet with my Head tomorrow and then start back to work after that. RH was googling like mad last night and said it should be OK as there was no bleeding. This morning I woke up to more stomach pains and brown discharge. We phoned the labour ward and were told to come straight in to A and E. They took my blood pressure which was sky high, urine and blood samples and eventually got me in for a scan. Thankfully Chip is absolutely fine and was rolling around all over the place. I then had an internal where they TMI alert found the residue of the crinone gel which they reckoned caused the brown discharge. They reckon that the stomach pain is due to the blood supply being cut off to a fibroid I have. TBH if I know the reasons, I'm not that worried - it's the not knowing that is the scary bit. I also had a canula fitted, so that, along with the fact I had my swine flu jab yesterday makes me feel like a pin cushion. If that wasn't enough, it started snowing whilst we were at the hospital and it took ages to get back. It also looks like the meeting with my Head will be postponed due to the weather tomorrow and I just want to get it over. Having said that, the main thing is that Chip is still OK and we must be really grateful for that.

RH is spoiling me like mad - I'm a very lucky lady.

Love and         to you all - here's hoping our internet lasts.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

HI girls,

Just quickly for RC - I had exactly the same with that bloody gel stuff.  It used to get all clumped up and then come out in lumps and it just was a right pain.. I asked to change to the lovely cyclogest which was agreed and i pooped that up my bum no more probs til I gave birth.  I'd ask to change to something else.... although your prob stopping about now?

As for me my head is all over the place. I had some awful news about about my best mate, she had a routine op which ended up in her heart stopping and her being in a coma.  i'v been trying to get in touch with her all week and her hubby rang today as he couldn't face talkig to people prior to this.  When he was talking to me he was crying so much I was sure she had died. I just feel so numb. She came out of coma yesterday ad seems to have memory loss and she is having tests about long term damage to her brain.  I want to drive down and see her (shes in brighton) but its so bloody had to find babysitters etc for a long day out.  I feel so useless.  i don't know how serious all of this is at the moment.  

XXX


----------



## Miranda7

Oh no LB - how dreadful. You need to go - get your sis and mum over toot sweet and get on down there. Or you're welcome to come here, leave the babes for the day and go there - Brighton's a good two hours from here tho. I have DH on hand - we can cope.

RC - good to hear you're back online! I am a grizzled, granny greyhips. It's lovely! Spoke to my DSD earlier - she's due in just six weeks, so I shall be a step-gran twice over soon!
Sorry to hear of your scare - but glad to hear DH is taking good care of you.

hello everyone else!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, I wondered if I could join you?

I've had a read through your thread, and will try and keep up but there are lots of you!!!  

My main reason for joining you guys is following our recent 1st IVF attempt at St James in Leeds.  As you can see from my signature, I'm not new to this tx lark, having had clomid & IUI.  Clomid wasn't monitored by scans, just blood test to show that I had ovulated - which I did for 4 out of 6 cycles.  Then moved onto IUI with menopur, for which I produced 2-3 follies each time - altho no BFP  

With my IVF attempt I was on a long protocol, d/reg with prostap and then burserelin, and stimmed with 300 iui menopur to start.  This then got upped to 450 iui and then last two days were 600 iui - but I still only managed 3 follies, but was lucky enough to get 4 eggs.  Only 1 fertilised, and I started bleeding 5 days before OTD, even though I was on gestone having bled early with HCG, although managed to get to test day with utrogestan during my 2nd IUI.

Sorry for the essay!  I guess what I really want is some advice about what I should be asking at my follow up.  We have 2 more NHS goes and I want to make the most of them as we really can't afford to go private.  I know that there may be immune issues etc, but I don't think we can get tested for them on the NHS, so I'm wondering what I can get on the NHS and what I should be asking for.

Sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post - and thanks in advance for any advice you can give me.

I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully giving you all some support back on this journey  

Lyns x x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wow RC I am impressed with your mamoth post.  I am glad your scare has a reason and you got to see chip again.  I have almost finished the decorating.  The only thing is we put something on the hob today which spat grease all over the freshly painted wall   hopefully it won't keep coming back through when I give it another coat.

Laura OMG how awful.  I don't think it is wise for you to go to Brighton with all this snow forecast.  Is there anyone who can keep you in touch by phone.

Heaps, cancelled cycles are so upsetting, many here know how you feel.  However, many of us have gone ahead with less follies.


----------



## popsi

thanks everyone for your kind words and    they were much appreciated xxx 

oh Laura how awful...I do think Tracey is right though and travelling in these conditions is not best plan and I am sure your friend will agree when she is better (as I am sure she will be soon   ).. its so hard but try to keep positive thoughts .. i will xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Only read back quickly and no time for perso's yet just want to send huge           to Laura **** y Heaps Anne and anyone who needs one 

Loads of the white stuff here


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - OMG I am so sorry to hear about your friend and        that she makes a full recovery. I would be inclined to wait if you can til the weather gets a bit better - the last thing the Chippers need is their Mum having a scary drive in the snow or getting stuck. Can you keep in contact with her DH over the phone until you can get down? I'm off the crinone now and just hope the Dr got it all out this morning!!!!

Mir - you are so not grizzled you lovely dancing monster!!!!

Lynschez - welcome - you'll find everyone on here is so helpful - Team PR are the best. Have they said why you got realtively few eggs? The amount of drugs you were on seem very high - I wonder if your poor ovaries were having to work too hard. Also, are they able to say why only one of the eggs fertlised? I think some GPs will get some immunes done but I'm afraid the only thing I know about immunes is that there is a test called MTHFR!!!! I'm sure the others will be along with sage advice soon.

Heaps - so sorry to hear about your cancelled tx - I know exactly how you feel but as you know the ARGC don't want you to get your hope up when it may not be a good cycle. It still is really annoying though and I feel for you. I hope you get back safely tomorrow      

Tracey and Popsi - great minds, eh!!! Tracey sorry about the hob - how annoying is that.     Hopefully the next coat will hide it all.   

Hmmmm - using less smilies seems to have gone by the wayside already - old habits die hard.   



katie cluck said:


> Loads of the white stuff here


Sorry to hear you've got dandruff as well as a cold and AF


----------



## mag108

Lynschez - I am no expert on cancelled cycles but people on here have had varied responses according to protocols and drugs. So dont lose hope. And there are lots of success rates with sml no's of eggs too.

Heaps: You poor poor thing!. Thats tough. You have got yourself all psyched up and prepared. xx
Manchester is deep in snow. Expected freeze overnight. Take care coming back. Though amazingly puclic transport ie trains and trams were ok today.

Laura: really sorry to hear about your friend
X


----------



## alegria

No snow in South West London yet..


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Well we've been snowed in today so no school for me and Paul today...bliss!!

Laura honey   I can imagine how you're feeling. I am   for your friend to make a full recovery. I am with the girls please don't travel down in this weather. Sending lots of love and healing thoughts for your friend xxx

Heaps   so sorry honey

Popsi - That was definitely your dad looking down   

Beachy    I am thinking about you. I hope that you and A have done something nice together today xxxx

Anna - Thanks very much. Mag108 is also going to Athens next Tuesday so she's taking my results to book my appointments. Thank you so much or offering my lovely. I have emailed Dr T but he is notoriously hard to get hold of isn't he!! Good luck with your treatment   

RC - I need to pick your brains sweetie xxx

Anne - It was so good to talk the other night and it would be lovely if we could go together. Hope you're feeling a bit better about the whole not seeing the donor. Like I said, I personally only want to see Paul in our baby and he has really strong genes anyway as his 3 nieces and nephews are the living image of his sister so fingers crossed xxxx  

Hope all of poorly pups are ok today and feeling a bit brighter  

Cozy - Yes you are my inspiration and thanks for popping onto the PR thread xx I called the other day but you were at work. Hope you and baby bean are ok xxx

Mag108 - Dr G's secreatry got back to me this morning and a week on saturday is fine for me too for the biopsy so I am booked in after you. We need to book our train tickets xxx


----------



## Donkey

Laura, that's terrible news    we all   she is recovering  

Rc so glad chip is strong and well    very scarey for you though.  Scholl wasn;t closed today, maybe tomorrow - the head said we have to go in if possible as he will close it for Yrs 7,8,9 & 10 whilst the older students can come in.  He must be having a laugh, they are going to go sledging  

Heaps so sorry your cycle was cancelled  

Have to go a brush the knots out fo my wet hair    I hate doing that  

xxx


----------



## AoC

RC, sweetie, what are you doing posting on here??!  Go and rest, love.  Sorry about your scare, and I'm glad it's nothing to worry about.  

Laura, that's awful, I'm so sorry!  I hope you can keep in touch, and then when she's feeling better soon you can go down and she'll be in a better shape to enjoy your company.

Welcome Lynschez.  

Thinking of you, Orange Malini!

Heaps, I'm so sorry, hon.  Ugh, of course you're fed up, it's just so frustrating and upsetting.  Hope you get home okay and can look after yourself.  Be kind to yourself, Heaps.

Had a bit of a miserable mood this pm, so I'm having a bit of Take That therapy, watching the Circus tour thingy.  I was completely uninterested in them first time round, but... how shall I put this?  They've aged well....  *lech*


----------



## shortie66

Back again   

Annaofc sorry ur feeling miserable sweetheart, hope ur take that therapy helps    

Laura oh darling hope u get some good news about ur friend soon     

**** y glad to hear chip is kicking out hell out of you   

God im crap cant remember now what i've read    Got such a headache.  Sorry girls


----------



## lucky_mum

*Laura* - so sorry to hear about your friend sweetie  is this the one who went to Istanbul with you? Can understand you wanting to be there, bloody snow!  Hope that her DH can keep you posted and am  that she will be much better very soon    let me know if anything I can do to help - maybe I could take one or two of the chips for you for a day if it would help? 

*RC* - good to see you chicky!! so glad you are OK, but sorry you had such a fright    I also got the Crinone build-up, mine looked peachy in colour, was only after looking on here that I heard of that happening. Have to say I got on better with the Crinone than I did with Cyclogest though. Glad you got to see Chip jumping about, take care hon   

*Heaps* - so sorry you got cancelled    hope that the next one is on the cycle that is meant to be iykwim 

*Lyns* - welcome!  if I was you I would ask about trying a short protocol treatment next time (ie no downregging), some girls get shut down too much by the DR drugs and can't get "kick-started" without massive doses of stims, so suit a short protocol much better and get more follies/eggs that way. Good luck and let us know how you get on 

*Swins* - yay!! re breakthrough, am sure you won't regret it, sorry if you already said but will you do a tandem cycle?

*Mags *- good luck in Athens!   

Does anyone know much about swine-flu and babies? I had the SF jab before Christmas (DH got one as he is diabetic and I got one as am full-time carer) I got a call on my answerphone re getting V immunised as she is now over 6 months, but I think she would be covered by now by antibodies in my breast milk? 

If any of you need Lilypie tickers fixed, text me the code on ** and I'll sort it for you 

gotta go, want to get a bath before V wakes up again... lots of love to all 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

RC - your scare sounded v scary, but I am glad you are both ok  

Laura - so sorry about your friend, hope she regains her memory  

Steph - no idea about swine flu sorry! 

Kate, Heaps & Anna  

Mir - can't belive you are a step nan! 

Lyns - Welcome! Re your response, you should ask to try the short protocol...most PR's do better on it (though I am the exception). The nhs (my clinic anyway) will not test for implantation failure until x3 failed ivf cycles. Then they will only test for level one tests which include various blood clotting disorders. Level 2 immune tests (the so called chicago tests) can only be done privately. I went to Mr Gorgy of the Fertility Acadamy in London and it cost £1500 for all the tests and consultation. I am claiming the cost back through my private health provider as they allow recurrent miscarriage investigations. However I hear some bupa policies will cover it under fertility investigations if you have been trying long enough. 
If you want to get your head around immunes buy the book 'is your body baby friendly' by Beer off Amazon. There is an immunology thread here you can join too. 
Have you had your fsh and amh tested? 

DH has bought x2 lazy boys for the new home cinema room (nee study!)...they don't look pretty but are the most comfortable things on earth! Off to watch something in there.

Snow is comming down fast...may have to work from home tomorrow  

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Thanks girls.   

Steph - Yeah its my mate who came to Istanbul with me, my lucky charm. Thanks love I may take you up on that offer, although the plan in my head is to head down on Saturday when Tim can have the little people.


----------



## LV.

Oh Laura honey, what a shock that must have been. The weather is against you as everyone has said, it wouldn't be good to get snowed in down at Brighton if you managed to make it there. Are there any other of her rellies you could get in touch with that might be able to feed back more news? Big hugs xxxx

Lyns - yep a different protocol could be the ticket. Welcome to the nut house, sure you will have fun and learn lots (there's some dead clever gals here)

Sorry no more persos, my brain has packed up, I think it's freezing over

My immune results should be back from CHR but just can't bring myself to call for them, totally freaked about finding out my latest AMH result more than anything I think. I'm in a suspended state of ignorance at the moment - know I need to face it but just can't seem to muster the will to call. Maybe a snow day will be the ticket - it's coming down here at quite a rate now.

Love to all you lovely gals. Thinking of you all

LadyV xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Laura hope u get to see ur friend soon sweetheart and that she is ok      

LV amh is just one more number to worry about darling dont give it too much thought cos it dont mean jack     

Steph enjoy ur bath before Vivvy wakes up  

Still snowing here hasnt stopped all day, have found my size 2 zebra striped wellies out just in case me an scottie have to walk to cafe in the morning


----------



## Miranda7

We haven't had a single flake down here! You might be ok to come, LB - I'll let you know tomorrow if we've seen any snow.


----------



## laurab

Thanks Mir.... no snow here either.

You ladies are wonderful, what would I do without you lot.


----------



## Spuds

girlies fleeting visit still no comp arghhhhhh 
i
laurab xxxx hope u got to see your friend xx

thinking of u all

ps loads of snow ere in crystal palace 

spuds
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Team PR....up early to find out if I can get to work, the road is still as bad as last night so there's no way I'll be able to drive and so far the bus services aren't running....


----------



## AoC

I'm working from home today, too - need a break from ice-driving!


----------



## laurab

Ohhhhh lovely a day at home girls in front of the comp.  

Beachy did you o something nice yest or just stay home in the warm?

Im working tom, secretly hoping there will be no tubes and I will have to stay home.


----------



## beachgirl

Laura   no we just stayed in and lit some candles...how are you all? Sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## Ourturn

Morning everyone.....its like a winter wonderland here! We have a good covering of snow and its still snowing. Parked the car at the top of our hill, but still can't get out as there is a slight incline. Wouldn't want to risk the the 140 mile round trip into work in these conditions anyway.


----------



## beachgirl

I know it's all turned to ice on top of snow so certainly not worth risking a drive


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies from a very snowy Aylesbury!!!

Laura hunny so sorry to hear about your friend! it must be so frustrating to be unable to find out more! Take heart in the fact that she is young and the sooner people come out of coma's the less likely any damage is permanent. Plus as it happenend in theatre they would have kept her on oxygen constantly so there are a lot of positives to hang onto even when the situation feels so dire. As for travelling down hunny please please be careful! the snow started here at 7pm last night and within 2 hours there was drifts, so things can change so quickly, I'd hate for you to get stuck somewhere. Gatwick is completely closed so I'm imagining that down the M23 is quite bad too!

Hello to everyone else, big hugs to all who need them!

My DH was hoping the trains to London where going to be cancelled especially considering a bit of frost last weekend meant he took 2 hrs longer to get back from london with signal failures etc. but no they were running as normal this morning and so was the tubes in London!! Bugger! just hope he can get home to me tonight!

Afm, still doing peesticks on a daily basis just because I like seeing the lines and I have so many from the 4 failed cycles  Spoke with Raef yesterday who says to come for a scan next week, am away most of it so will book for friday when I'll be 6+5 so hopefully we should see something. he also says once started progesterone need to keep up for 12 weeks so will pick up script then too.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - step away from the pee sticks. If your lines are really strong there is no need to do anymore! Glad you have a scan sorted, how exciting!

Healthcare at home have managed to deliver...well impressed, the guy parked a couple of roads away and walked down   Just taken my 1st humira injections...read about s/e's and I may get shingles again   Fingers crossed I don't as I fly on Tuesday!


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH

A fair bit of snow and still got internet - perhaps the cold wires help!!!!

My meeting with the Head has been postponed til next week so I still have a few days of freedom - and RH is at home today as school is closed - hurrah!!!!

Thanks for all your concerns re yesterday - stomach pain seems to have gone (touch wood) so am pleased about that.

AnnaSB - I'm very impressed with Healthcare at home delivering - that is good news -      that you don't get shingles.

Purple - I know what you mean about the pee sticks - I hope you've taken a piccie or two.

Beachy - best to stay in the warm rather than risk an icy drive.

Laura - perhaps you could do a little video for your friend to keep her company if you can't get there in person for a few days - enjoy the day in front of the puter. Do you have any snow there now?

AOC - thanks for your lovely words, as always and glad you're not venturing out in the ice today - it's the drivers that can't drive in these conditions that make things so much worse. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.  

Spuds - hope your puter gets fixed soon - it makes you realise just how much you use them.

Mir - any snow for you now?

Kate - hope the wellies did their trick and you were able to get to your cafe - you must let us know where it is so we can come and visit.

LadyV - as Kate said, AMH is just a silly number - please try not to worry too much - easier said than, I know.

Steph - thanks for the info about the crinone - I wish it was something I'd known about - it was a bit embarrasing when the Dr said "have you something up there!!!!"

Donkey - what is it that makes Heads think the older students want to come to school more than the younger ones? I hope you haven't had to go in and can join them in the sledging.

Swinny - hope the pm helped - please feel free to ask away - you and I came up with the same word for Steph - great minds, and all that jazz!!!

Malini -          for those stimms.

Hope you all have lovely days

Love and        

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

We've had a bit of dandruff, is all, RC! Tuh. It's still coming down though...

I have NEWS! LittleJenny's waters have broken! She's not in labour yet though, and from when I had the same thing it seems most ladies go into labour within the day. She's in hospital now, waiting for Junior to arrive.

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - how exciting - and bang on her due date as well - that is so impressive.        
It's started snowing here again


----------



## purple72

ooh so exciting!!! we could have our first PR babe today!!!

RC yes pics taken    you rest up hunny  x

Anna I wish i could but I'm loving seeing those lines for the first time in my life  . Go [email protected] for being so determined! not long now for you.

Mir you still got no snow ? we've got about 10-15 cm here! it's lovely I keep going into the garden to watch it fall off the tree's  

Love to all xx


----------



## AoC

Rural Chick said:


> AOC - thanks for your lovely words, as always and glad you're not venturing out in the ice today - it's the drivers that can't drive in these conditions that make things so much worse. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.


Ain't that the truth!

Squeeeee! LJ junior!!!


----------



## purple72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOC - thanks for your lovely words, as always and glad you're not venturing out in the ice today - it's the drivers that can't drive in these conditions that make things so much worse. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> Squeeeee! LJ junior!!!
Click to expand...

My dear Old grandad always used to say it's not about how well you can drive, it's all the other silly beggers on the road you need to worry about !! Never a truer word spoken in my opinion xxx


----------



## Ourturn

How exciting LJ!


----------



## Rural Hick

Purple

Wise man your Grandfather.  He would have been laughing yesterday watching all the [email protected] around here spinning their wheels, driving on the snow not the cleared bits, pointing their wheels at huge angles as they have no idea which way they were pointing.        Biggest problem we had was getting past them and pushing them out of the way (by hand I hasten to add - the front of our car is about as strong as chocolate).  

But on to more important things - good luck Jenny - you are back in charge and on track - that was a very short wobble!  

RH


----------



## AoC

We sit in our front room, reading or watching telly, listening to the cars whirring madly as they go by, muttering in a bored tone, "No, second gear and don't over-rev....." and rolling our eyes...


----------



## missyg

Good luck LJ! Can't wait to hear your news. Thank God you are already at the hospital and not having to get there in this weather.

Nicki W - have I got this right - 5 days until you are due?!! How exciting!

Purps - I still have the pee sticks from when I was pregnant with Sonny - I looked at them again the other day and they are still clear, don't think I will ever throw them away but maybe I should photograph them. I tested again and again until I had a scan just to keep seeing them getting darker and darker so I completely understand that. Good luck for your scan.

Laura - so, so sorry to hear about your friend, I hope she will be OK - really scary. If it helps at all I know 2 people - my aunt and my brother in law's best friend - who were in comas - both after horse riding accidents - who are now both fine. 

Jo - did you get to your appointment?

Thanks Tracey - I didn't know you were on the waiting list at CRM again, I really, really hope it works out for you this time.  
 

Love to all on this cold, snowy day.

xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - Ohhhhh how exciting, juior is on the way.

Mir - thanks for the update send LJ our love  

travelling home last night was nightmare ,, loads of roads round where I work were closed and had to do a huge detour to get to M1 (made better by the fact that I stole DH's TT as it is 4 wheel drive) am extremely happy we don't have a BMW as they seemed to be the ones really struggling with the rear wheel drive, was trying to follow one up a particularly bad bit and it was going sideways, before giving up and letting it role backwards and reversing and turning back......and it's just started snowing again  

RC / RH - Sorry to read about your scare, really glad that everything is still OK, hope you have anice smooth few months ahead of you.  

Purps - still smile every time I think of your news (and not being doing much of that lately so thank you)  

Laura - so sorry to hear about your friend, I like the idea of trying to record her a message or can she have a laptop in hospital and you can Skype each other?? really hope everything turns out ok.  

Lyns - Do you have to stay at Jimmy's for your next 2 cycle's? My experience is that they are quite inflexible (though if you haven't done a short protocol there that might be worth a try) You are extemely lucky to get 3 NHS goes would you consider going to somewhere like CARE Sheffield or Notts as I think they do NHS cycles but are much more flexible and individual in their treatments (or so I hear hence why I am off there for a consult next month)

SB - really impressed with the service from H&H

Anne - don't forget to let me know when you are next "up north", hope you are Ok about the donor photo, have you tried other clinics to see if they have the same rules?  

Seem to be quite a few just setting off on another cycle     &   all round.

 to everyone else &   all round


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - my dh has a bmw. He goes back to work tomorrow. He's going to try and move it up the hill but the snow is not defrosting so I don't think he stands a chance...it struggles with just a mid frost! 
Really think he should invest in a set of snow tyres!


----------



## AoC

The trick if you get stuck with a beemer is to turn round and reverse up the hill, if you can.....


----------



## Rural Hick

AoC

Your advice is sound for lots of proper cars, but sadly not for a modern BMW due to the design compromises in modern cars (all the weight is at the front - I blame Alex Issigonis).  The only option is to stick something very heavy in the back (me for instance   ) and use second gear (particularly in an automatic) if you have to go out in it.  Best advice is to phone in sick to work - nothing is that important that you have to get in, and if it were to be you wouldn't own a 2wd car without the option of public transport.

RH  

PS  Still thinking of you Jenny!


----------



## Snow Flake

Hi Fiona

All my tests up to to AMH and Antral follicle had been good for my age. But they told me that with the AMH result plus my age i was unlikely to respond to the drugs to get sufficient numbers of eggs that are needed for the IVF. I think he said he would want at least 6 follicles. My Antral Follicle Count was 4. I must admit i wondered if it was just a case of not taking on the more "difficult" cases to make sure that their stats are good. They did say that they would be happy to let me do IUI as you need small amounts of eggs. They also suggested that i start thinking about Donor Eggs. I was really devastated. This was the table of results that i saw seeing (I think some clinics using different standard measurements)

Optimal Fertility 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L 
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L 
Low Fertility 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L 
Very Low/Undetectable 0.0 pmol/L - 2.2 pmol/L 
High Level > 48.5 pmol/L suspicion of Polycystic Ovarian Disease/Granulosa cell tumours



fiona in welwyn gc said:


> Hi
> 
> Apologies for bursting into your thread..
> 
> Quick message for snowflake
> 
> I am a bit confused as to why your clinic refused to treat you. Your FSH is good, and unless it is a different type of measurement to what I have read about 3.6 is good (high) too.
> 
> I know it is kinda irrelevant now but this advice doesn't seem right to me
> 
> Fiona


----------



## laurab

Snowflake my AMH was according to that 'undetectable' the month I conceived my triplets! we spit in the face of blood test results on this thread! Ad Dr's who give the donor speech based on not much!   I got the donor speech on my 30th birthday... was devastating.  

My friend was give the opportunity to talk to me on the phone but declined, said she would call today, but I'm not holding my breathe.  What I didn't mention yest as didn't want to freak out LilJen was it was during her c-section, she doesn't remeber being preg and thinks her baby is a result of her hubby having an affair. So its all a bit screwed up. I'm hoping all will be ok soon and I hope to go visit her at the weeked.


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> she doesn't remember being preg and thinks her baby is a result of her hubby having an affair.


OMG that is so horrible for her and her hubby at what should be such a special time, all you can do is continue to offer your help whenever you can so that when she is ready she knows you are still there for her, huge  to you it is so difficult to help when friends are so far away


----------



## AoC

Rural Hick said:


> AoC
> 
> Your advice is sound for lots of proper cars, but sadly not for a modern BMW due to the design compromises in modern cars (all the weight is at the front - I blame Alex Issigonis).


Curses [excuse me while I move my cat's butt to reach exclamation mark key.... MOVE Minnie!] Shows how often I've been near a modern BMW 



Oh Laura, my heart goes out to you and your friend and everyone involved. I have faith her memory will come back soon, and she'll be overjoyed to meet her baby.


----------



## Ourturn

RH - thanks but dh isn't going to risk trying to get his car out. He'll be going to work on his mountain bike! 

Laura - how awfull! 

Its soooo cold....forecast to be minus 9 tonight!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi All

Snowflake - I have since read that there are two types of measurements and I was looking at the other one.  I can understand clinics wanting to give patients a good chance, but you will see from my profile that I managed a pregnancy with 1 follicle, and 1 egg!  albeit short lived.  Personally, I think that you can't say that all patients must have blah blah blah.  It often depends on the underlying problem.  Tubal and male factor are usually sucessful as you are correcting the problem with IVF

Laurab - what a refreshing read... you poor thing being given donor egg speech at 30.  I am almost ready to accept it at 42 with a now pityful response to drugs.

Fee


----------



## purple72

Oh Laura hunny sounds like a case of post partum psychosis, I've seen it several times when I worked in Neonates, and fortunately most of the time it does get better and usually quite quickly within a week or two. I've seen it several times after mum's have had massive bleeding during C section.

She's in the best hands and hopefully improvements will start soon and be rapid xx

Love to all x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon/Evening ladies  

Laura hope u get to see your friend soon hunny, really hope her memory comes back quickly, bless her little heart    

LJ wooo hooo juniors on his way    

Purps think i would be same as you hunny, even now when af is late and i havent even ov'd i find it hard not to do a test   

Annasob good luck hunny, wishing u all the fairy dust in the world        

Aofc hey there sweetie dont blame u working from home, wish i could have done today      

Driver i hate driving in this weather too hunny.  Please take care out on those horrible roads     

**** y woooo hoooo another few days off for you      Cafe post code is B62 8AE     Sorry no decaf tea or coffee for sale there but i'll make u a free one of mine    

Malini hows it going out there hunny?   

Snowflake pah they talk some crap, it only takes one egg to "MAKE" ivf work.  They make me so angry sometimes.  I know we have decided to go for a donor cycle but that is our personal choice becos of circumstances, we can only afford this one last go and for me to go through it with my eggs and then perhaps have to abandon would send me even more gaga than i already am.   

Mir i'll send u some of our snow hun and in turn u can send me some of ur staffie donuts    

Hello tracey anne pix nix leola hunyb missy beachy spuds lv jomac rhdonks swinny steph and everyone else   

Anyone watching above suspicion    Bit gory i know but i love that type of thing, it drives scottie mad


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Everyone. Brrrr, it's cold here.

Lightweight; I hope your feeling better now and that your boiler's fixed. Not a very good time of year for it to be having problems.

LJ; Fingers crossed by the time you read this, little Junior will have arrived . In the meantime lots of    coming your way. x

AOC; I can't believe the hassle you've had with all of this! Grrrr. I like the sound of Take That Therapy. 

AnnaSB, Almond, AOC and TraceyM, Thanks for the diet and nutrition talk. It's inspired me. x

AnnaSB, I like the sound of the lazy boy chairs. As you wrote, they aren't the prettiest, but they are Soooo comfortable hey. x

Malini; Thinking of you.       

Heaps, So sorry to hear that your cycle's been cancelled. I know only too well how frustrating that is! Sending you a big .

RC and RH; I was so sorry to hear of your scare and so relieved that all is ok. Glad that you have internet again  That must have been nearly a month without .
RC, It is amazing to see what happens over here with half the amount of snow that we had in France! 
Glad to hear that RH is spoiling you.

Steph; Love your new pic's. V looks like a very sweet little Christmas fairy. x

Jo M; Hope you made your appointment ok. How did it go? 

Snowflake, Thanks for sharing. It's always cheers me up to hear of people with low AMH who have had success. Sending you lots of    for your pregnancy. x

Laurab, so sorry to hear about your friend. How frightening. I hope you manage to get down at the weekend. xxx

Hi and welcome Lynschez. I also have had 2/3 follies in my previous cancelled cycles. As far as I understand, the short protocol is best for women who have a low AFC. Have you have your AMH tested? At your follow up you could ask for this. I would also be asking the clinic why they put you on the long Protocol to begin with after the AFC's of your IUI's. 
My clinic are not keen to use higher doses of stims as they say that in their experience upping the dose to the level that some clinics go too doesn't make a difference to the response in women with low AFC. Still there's a lot of different info out there about this and I'm not sure what I think about it all.x

Fiona, Thanks also. 1 follie, 1 egg and a BFP is another inspiring story. I'm so sorry for your loss. x . xxx

Hi Veda, Tracy M, AnneG, Pops, Donkey, Mag108, Tropi, Miranda, KatieC; Allegria, Swinny, Ladyverte, Spuds, beachgirl, Purple, missyg, Driver and anyone else i've missed.

AFM, I'm waiting for AF to arrive. It could be this week or next   . (I'm hoping that I don't have to take the dreaded prov again as it turns me into an emotional wreck.) 
Then it's back to the clinic for baselines. I'm     that my estrogen will have returned to normal after the cancelled cycle so that we go ahead with the short protocol on this next day 2.

Actually, it's 9 months since I had my lap and dye and my periods are still completely different now to how they were before. Has anyone else found this? Before they were really heavy and prolonged and now I have more of a ~TMI alert~ light brown discharge? Any feedback on this?

Love to Everyone.

L. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Afternoon everyone.  I was at home today but unfortunately had phone interviews to do with 7 people so have sat with the phone under one ear making notes since 11am when I should have been out playing in the snow.  Max's school was closed and I had to take him to a friends knowing they would be having fun all day. Boo hoo.

I have been reading all your posts all day.

Leola.  I'm glad our nutrition talk inspired you.  Unfortunately I can't seem to get myself on track.  Tomorrow is another day though.

Laura.  I hope Purps is right and your friend improves quickly.  You must be so worried 

I don't think I will be going to work tomorrow as it is still snowing here, it hasn't stopped all day.

I really hope my trip to my friends in Bristol this weekend won't be cancelled.  I would be meeting up with two of my friends, we take it in turns to meet at either my house, my friend in Kent or the Bristol friend. They are two of the most important people to me in the world and I hate the thought that I will have to cancel but I wouldn't want Steve taking Max on a long journey on an icy rd so won't do that to him.

Better go and put some dinner on.  I was going to do Fajitas but don't want to get oil on my newly painted walls.  Roll on the new cooker and splash back so I can use the hob again.


----------



## veda

hello everyone

purple when i got the pos pregnancy tests i too kept doing them everyday to reassure it was real. so you test away! altho it costs a fortune and shouldnt they be free anyway!

leola i have had really light short periods for a few years now and wondered if this was a reason for if. the clinic say no but im not entirely convinced.

nice to see the rurals back online. hope chip is behaving him/herself and not causing you too much trouble. (if this is what he/she is like now then your in for fun when he/she comes out!)

well girls i had my scan and finally finished the hrt and picked up my bumper pack of drugs! just waiting for af now then can get cracking. 3x injections a day what a joy! been weaning myself off the caffiene packed coke to caffiene free (i know it too is not great but cant give it up and at the end of the day at least its not crack.... although it seems to make you really fertile as we see a fair few girls time and time again!!

if im honest im bricking it as cant face any more after this and frankly havent got a spare 6grand floating around (who does!) so im crossing everything and praying to whoever will listen.

to everyone else hello and hope everyone is safe and sound at home. took me 3hrs to get home last night and managed to be sideswiped by an ambulance trying to get out of work! it all looks lovely but its a ***** to drive in and there is always some silly ****** that seems oblivious to the fact that it really IS ICE and yep you can spin easily!

ok off to cook tea. will check in later.

v


----------



## veda

sorry didnt realise you cant use naughty words on here! that should read its a female dog to drive in and theres always some to**er who.........

made me laugh (a little)

v


----------



## H&amp;P

veda said:


> sorry didnt realise you cant use naughty words on here! that should read its a female dog to drive in and theres always some to**er who.........


made me giggle too as I was reading your first post going how dare she say "it's a woman to drive in"....


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone - oh my goodness, it's so busy on here!  I only get to come on when I come home from work and have had to spend 10 mins just catching up, so I apologise in advance for lack of personals to all that offered me advice - but my thanks to you all  

Think i will definitely query why I wasn't on a short protocol, so thank you.  I got told by clinic following IUI that they don't test for AMH and they never mentioned my FSH, so again, something to query.

Driver, I'm not sure if I have to stay with this clinic, although they are merging with LGI now and will be based at Seacorft in Leeds by the time I go for my follow up.  Does anyone know if you get a choice where you are treated when you are NHS funded, and if so, how you go about changing?

All your comments about the snow have been amusing - Anna, DH and I have also been repeating the 2nd gear mantra  

Hope everyone is doing well, I will endeavour to keep up with all of your posts  

Lyns  x


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - you can get away with [email protected] or beatch!!!! I reckon Chip takes after his Dad but RH reckons I'm leading him astray in utero      Let me send you some               for your tx.

Leola - my periods were lighter and more brown when I came off the pill all those years ago, but I'm not sure if that helps.

Tracey  - I hope the snow won't stop your deliveries of your fridge and cooker.

Katie - I know where to come now - hurrah!!!

Driver - I'm with you on that one - I didn't work out what that meant to start with either.   

Lyns - yes, we can natter on here - you'll get used to us      

Apparently school will be shut tomorrow as well - I reckon it'll be time to build that snowman tomorrow.


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> I reckon Chip takes after his Dad but RH reckons I'm leading him astray in utero


Too right I do! Yesterday the sonographer was having real trouble as chip kept rolling about then **** would start laughing or crying hence moving her tummy. But - TMI Alert - **** 'y kept rolling about in bed last night just as chip had done earlier - so does that mean chip takes after his Mummy or vice-versa?     

RH


----------



## Lilly7

. . just had a 2nd Pg announcement in 24 hours! One from one of my closest friends and the other from my closest work colleague . . . both of whom I see almost every day.
I want to sink into a hole and hide. This is so hard!

Sorry for the me post.

xxx


----------



## veda

ah leola i am sending you a .
that is really hard for you. i think we can all safely say we have been where you are and altho its nice for them its really difficult for you. dont worry your time (and indeed hopefully all of us) will come and it will be all that more precious due to the hurdles we have to jump thro to achieve.
i get ****** off every day at work looking after all the pregnant women and seeing how easy it was for them to pop one out! "it only took 1 time" ( i wish!!)
but it seems some have to endure if and it seems that it is us lot. but at least we can all come on here and moan about everything and not feel bad about it.

iv just had a snowball fight with dp and the neighbours and was great fun!

just wondering if you can get any naughty words on here or do they censor everything?

v


----------



## laurab

Leola - Do your frieds know your situation?


----------



## Lynschez

Leola   it's so hard, hopefully you'll be delivering your own news soon


----------



## Donkey

Evening

What a day.  My Head was an idiot and didn’t shut the school until 12 despite blizzards and everyone being really upset.  At one point the town I have to drive through to get home was gridlocked, but luckily I got home ok.  School is open tomorrow for the upper school.  Staff are meant to try and get in.  Every other school in the area has closed.  My local council ran out of grit today (in the news).  I will decide tomorrow but I don’t think I’m going in.

My uncle has also just died.  He has had cancer and has been very ill in intensive care for about 5 days. My dad has spent a lot of time at the hospital but all the relatives were sent home yesterday because of the snow.  They phoned a little while ago to say he had taken a turn for the worse and my dad asked dh to take him (30 min drive on a good day) as he didn’t want my mum driving (she is terrible especially at night) and he still has his broken wrist.
They didn’t make it to the hospital, nor did his wife.

Being honest I wasn’t especially close to my uncle but his suffering and the family’s suffering has been horrible.  I’m such an emotional wreck at the moment I just can’t deal with anything sad.  I can’t face the thought of my parents dying, I feel so sorry for my aunt and cousins who didn’t make it.  My dad and dh are on the roads in this awful weather.  I can’t stop crying.

Sorry for being so negative

xx


----------



## Lilly7

Ah, thanks for your post and hug Veda.  And Laurab and Lyns.  

Yes they do both know about my situation Laura. The first announcement was made very sensitively. She told me before anyone else as she wanted me to have time to digest the news. She was so lovely and sensitive and I am immensely grateful for that. 
The 2nd announcement was not so sensitive and immedietly afterwards she cheerfully asked how my IVF was going as though it was a dance class or some such. Still, I guess that some people find it really awkward and don't quite know how to deal with it . . either that or they are just not very tuned into what other people are going through.

xx


----------



## Lilly7

Donkey, I just saw your post. A big big  for you. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey and Leola sending you loads of


----------



## popsi

just calling to give donkey and leola a big huge     

love you all.. sorry no time for posting this week doing tax returns and i HATE them ... arghhh... back soon promis xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Donkey

Head = D1ck  It appears that they all go mad when they reach the top of the greasy pole, probably due to the pressure from the department of curtains and soft furnishing.  What educational value was/will be achieved by having the students in during the current weather?  The only possible value is the child-minding service, but I guess that they are mainly latchkey kids who would go out in the snow even if their parents were in.

It can be very difficult to stay the right way up emotionally with all of the pressure on you, so pick your fights carefully.  Worrying about things that you cannot control will not help anyone - you or the people that you are caring about.  Rather than worry about your parents, tell them that you love them and make sure that you enjoy the rest of your lives together.  Missing the final moments together is less important if you have spent lots of time together beforehand.

Good luck with your next cycle of treatment - I am sure that you'll achieve your goal soon and you'll have something to take your mind off all of the pathetic inconsequentailities of school etc.

RH


----------



## Donkey

Thank you Leola, popsi, RC and RH    

Rh you made me cry again, that was lovely, thank you  

Still waiting for dh and my dad to get home safely  

xxxx


----------



## laurab

Donks -    Hope they home safe soon. How sad they were't there to hold his hand but as RH said, its more impoartant all the time before he was ill.  

Leola - Some people are just crap. She prob didn't mean to be though.   You'll have your own news soon.  

Had text from mate mum, she took the baby for a walk toay aroud ward so that is a start. Still no memory though. But looking up I hope.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

No more snow overnight but still got RH at home with me - hurrah!!

Donkey - hope DH got back safely last night.      

Leola - have some more      

Laura - great news about your friend.

Purps - still grinning?

Malini - hope the stimms are OK and         for those follies

I wonder how LJ is getting on?

Love and         to all the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Donkey, big hugs for you m'lady. Think RH said it all.

Leola - sorry the baby news has upset you. I've had that recently, one of my bridesmaids in fact and she doesn't even want the child. It's very upsetting. Sorry I don't have a magic wand but wanted to share with you that you're not alone and don't feel guilty or anything.

Laura - that sounds promising about your friend, Purple seemed to have some knowledge there so hope she's right

RC/ RH - enjoy your snow day! Hope chip enjoys building the snowman, careful on any ice though lady

Veda - glad your scan went well and you can kick it all off very soon. Exciting!

Anyone heard from LJ? Has Junior made an appearance yet?

I'm working from home again, well trying to but I have a cutie kitten walking all over the keyboard rubbing her face on my hands and just won't stop unless I fuss her, bless! They have been so cute in the snow, jumping in and out of it and chasing snowflakes.

Going to contact CHR and find out where my results are. Come on numbers, I will not be beaten by you - raaaaaar!    

LadyV xx


----------



## purple72

Morning Ladies and RH

The wisdom of men hey! Donks hunny big hugs, and I echo what RH has said, and he said it so perfectly  

Loena, it's tough hunny I've spent 5 years dreading everyone, we have close friends who have had 3 babies in the time we've been trying. 3 how greedy is that! but know that what you're feeling most of us feel too, sending you lot's of   

Laura hunny once again you're being so strong, glad to hear your friend is up and about and with her baby! fingers crossed the improvements will continue speedily! How's work, and do I remember rightly that the chippers have a check up today?? if so hope all goes well   

**** y yes still smiling through the nausea and the overwhelming smells! but loving it all just trying to book scan for next friday when I'll be 6+5 hopefully although Lister don't book scans on Friday so I'm begging Liz the wonderful scan lady to slot us in    

Rh you are  a star and I love the male perspective you give us   sorry you and the Mrs had a little scare but how exciting is it that you guys are 14 week!!!! woohooo and how lovely to see your little one acting just like their mummy xxxx

Morning to everyone else thinking of you all and hoping LJ's cuddling her son already, any news Mir?

Hugs to all 

Sx


----------



## purple72

Oh LV numbers! ha we on this board laugh in the face of numbers!!!      big hugs though xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Big hugs all round  

Donkey, special hugs for you lovely, sorry you're going through so much at once, and Leola, hang on in there hunny 

Laura, I'm so sad to hear about what has happened to your friend, I hope you makes a full recovery very soon  

Malini, come on follies, grow      

We had to go to London on Tuesday for meetings and we're so lucky we managed to get a train back up to Yorkshire in the afternoon. Loads were cancelled so when the platform no. at KingsX was announced of a train that was going up north, it was carnage with everyone running for the train. There was no way I was losing a seat and staying the night in the station so I was up at the front elbowing my way through. I'm still struggling to shift this virus/bug thing, my head's thumping so am going back to the sofa and blanket. Later,

LW xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - that's so hard    

Donks - your head sounds like a total wa*ker! Hope you are safe and warm...so sorry about your uncle    

LW - I would like to think that someone would have given up their seat for pregnant lady! Hope you feel better soon.

Just a quicky from me as I have a packed day and my head is banging. Managed to dig my car out this am, dh drove over the ice and got to his work. By this point the roads were clear and got onto the motorway. Once on the motorway I had a quick journey in, cars must be staying off the roads. DH will have to catch the bus home later and walk the rest of the way. Work is a nightmare..landlords have no grit so the roads and carparks are like an ice rink...just parking in to a space was very scary. 

I have got a banging headache which panadol has not touched and I feel sick. I assume this is the humira kicking in? Can't go home as I'm doing some very important interviewing until 5.30...its why I battled in. 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna - hope your headache gets better soon. 

Purps - sorry about the nausea and smells - I was really lucky and didn't have either of those. Are your (.)(.) really sore? 

LV - don't worry about your numbers - they are just that and as the girls have said we love to prove them wrong!!! 

LW - glad you got back home safely but sorry that you're still feeling rough - look after yourself and Bean. 

Mir posted this on another thread


Miranda7 said:


> BJ's been in labour since 12.30am and at 9am was having contractions ten mins apart so it could be a while yet!


Haven't been able to persuade RH to help me build a snowman yet and don't want to do it by myself     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Donkey I am so sorry to hear about your uncle. I know what you mean about worrying about your parents dying. I worry about mine too, it brings it home more when someone else in the family goes. It is to be expected that you can't stop crying with everything you have to deal with.

Purps. Glad you have nice strong positive signs. I hope the sickness doesn't affect you too badly though. I know Lainey suffered but was what made her know everything was OK.

Annasb. sorry you have had to struggle in to work when you are still feeling rough. I am lucky, I was interviewing yesterday and one today but all can be done on the phone.
I didn't bother trying to get in today, I am sure I could have struggled in but couldn't face a horrible long journey home.

thanks for the update on LJ.

LW. I'm glad you got home from London safely.

Malini. How are things with you. I bet you have more snow than us but are dealing with it much more successfully.

Leola. I think some people are just not that sensitive to others, I have friends like that, they just don't think or they think if they ignore the difficult issue then all will be OK.

LV. Love the attitude.

I have a house of 5 five year old boys at the moment and I have to get them to leave me in silence in one room for 45 mins while I interview someone on a conference call that 4 people can hear. anyone (especially any of you teachers who might teach infants) want to take bets on whether I will manage it?


----------



## purple72

Hey Tracey,

Have you got any cornflour? it's amazing how much fun cornflour and water is with 5 year olds, put it in a baking tray and get them to squish it, it goes dry in your hand then you squish it more and it turns to liquid. Mind you maybe not the best thing to have if you're in the other room on second thoughts.

Maybe they could draw snow men for a little while 

Good luck xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

good idea purple, unfortunately the dining room table is out of bounds as the contents of the kitchen are filling the dining room.  I don't fancy messy play in the lounge.  I like the snowman idea, maybe I could just chuck them in the back garden and lock the door


----------



## Rural Chick

traceymohair said:


> I like the snowman idea, maybe I could just chuck them in the back garden and lock the door


Tracey - my thoughts exactly - give me secondary aged kids anyday.    
How about a DVD/Telly? I know it worked for my nephew!!!!


----------



## purple72

sounds like a good plan, once kitchen is sorted you'll have to try it with Max, I used to do it when working with play therapist during my paediatric training, you can add paint and food colouring and stand in it too, but with multiple five year olds send them out to make snow angels and snowmen! hope they behave and your kitchen is sorted soon

hugs Sx


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> Haven't been able to persuade RH to help me build a snowman yet and don't want to do it by myself





traceymohair said:


> I like the snowman idea, maybe I could just chuck them in the back garden and lock the door


That sounds a good plan, but can I come and live at yours when **** y gets back in?   

RH 

Keep going Jenny!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Tried the DVD but they talked (well shouted) over it so none of them could hear then got bored as sitting watching TV isn't physical enough for them.  Will definately do the snow men/snow angels thing.  
Thanks girls.

I usually avoid talking about Max on this thread because other people's chilren are not what you want to hear about on a treatment thread.  I thought that a bunch of rowdy 5 year olds is less painful to hear about than babies/toddlers.  I know it is still painful for all of you though.  

Definately RH


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi all,

LW - glad you made it home OK (one of my work colleagues got stuck in Brussels as Manchester airport was shut)

Leola - , I know exactly how you feel hun, I dread any social situation now as I know there will be another baby announcement, I hate going to the canteen at work with everyone at the moment as I have 1 colleague just returned from maternity leave, 1 colleague with a 1 month old and another who's wife is due early Feb and all they can talk about is babies, have taken to taking my lunch back to my desk and saying I am busy.

Malini -   

LJ - thinking about you loads 

Anne - you Ok? 

Tracey - I would go for the garden and locked door as long as they can't escape  Or pictures and a prize for the best and the quitest. ooops is bribery frowned upon  Also on the discussing babies thing it is weird but I am fine with anyone on here talking babies or having babies and go to visit friends on other threads and cuddle their babies but just can't cope with uber fertile people stuffing it down my throat  So feel free to keep us up to date with Max's high jinx and news.

Purps - good luck getting your scan booked for Friday, I am sure you can sweet talk them 

Stayed a bit late at work last night, huge mistake as between 5 & 7pm it snowed buckets, I was on the M1 in pristine snow and still blizzard conditions, saw the snow plough going the other way but it hadn't been north bound, very scary, 1 lunatic went into the middle lane and overtook me but about 5 minutes later I passed him embedded in the central reservation  Just want it all to go away now it's not fun....


----------



## purple72

DRIVER225 said:


> Also on the discussing babies thing it is weird but I am fine with anyone on here talking babies or having babies and go to visit friends on other threads and cuddle their babies but just can't cope with uber fertile people stuffing it down my throat  So feel free to keep us up to date with Max's high jinx and news.


My feelings too but sorry if me mentioning max and talking about children offended anyone

Driver hunny be careful on those roads, and no more staying late for you xx


----------



## Han72

purple72 said:


> Also on the discussing babies thing it is weird but I am fine with anyone on here talking babies or having babies and go to visit friends on other threads and cuddle their babies but just can't cope with uber fertile people stuffing it down my throat  So feel free to keep us up to date with Max's high jinx and news.


Yeah! What she said! Hi and happy new year everyone, back later for a proper catch up!

xxx


----------



## purple72

nix I've missed you! but LOVE that you are wearing an orange bra today! Go Nix xxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

leola and Donkey -     .

Malini -    for you - I am thinking of you.

RC - I'll come round and make a snowman with you! RH - shame on you!!    . I dragged Dp to make Sidney the Snowman with me this aftternoon (piccie on ********) but he just stood and smoked and laughed at me. Sorry about the scare - glad all is ok now.

Missy - I knew what you meant re. the CRM list - I didn't think it sounded silly at all! But I agree that Tracey should have first 'dibs' on your place on the list though as she's been waiting much longer than me!

Tracey - thank you for your sensitivity and thoughtfulness re mentioning Max. He must be such a huge part of your life, it must be tricky trying not to mention him! I wouldn't worry too much, your attitude is so thoughtful I can't imagine you would offend anyone (although I musn't, of course, speak for others.)

Laura - so sorry about your friend - how awful. I was encouraged by what Purps write though, hopefully she will improve quickly.  

heaps - so so sorry about the cancellation. Are you ok honey?  

LJ - can't wait to hear your news - and see your little one.   

Hi Anna SB, KC, AoC, Nix, Driver, Anne, LV and LW.

I did manage to get to CRM yesterday - just! We missed getting stuck overnight on the A3 (near Guildford?) by about an hour. we were due to come back to Devon last night but that wasn't going to happen as some of the M25 and the A303 were shut, so stayed overnight and drove back this morning. We struggled to get into our village - about a foot of snow here and our doglet-sitter had been stuck in the village for 2 days. Nearly lost our springer spaniels in the deep snow when we took them out in the fields this afternoon! 

I was impressed with CRM - very stress-free experience compared to other clinics I've been to. He gave us a 60% chance of success. We were told to expect a matching with a donor by about June, so I have 6 months to get tip top fit, especially if we don't go for SET - been told we have a 50% chance of twins. (But just finishing the Christmas alcohol at the moment! ) The snow isn't helping my New Year fitness regime though - the snow is too deep to go running and I can't get to the gym as I can't dig my car out! Great excuses.

Love to you all,
Jo xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo - I've seen Sidney and am suffering snowman envy - he's fab. RH has promised to help me build one tomorrow as we have another snow day - I knew he'd surrender in the end    . So glad you got to CRM safely and had a good consult - sounds very promising.     

Tracey - have you let those toddlers back in yet?        

Driver - hope you have a safe journey tonight.      

Hi Nix    

I do hope LJ has had Junior by now - it's been a long time now.     

       to all the lovely Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Only had chance to have a quick read through today been so busy and am totally bushed  

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry i am such a crap ff'er at the moment    dont seem to get a minute to myself.  Hopefully will have time to catch up tomorrow night and do some perso's .


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate, don't worry.  I had to stop posting (and even reading) when we opened the shop, starting a new business is your top priority right now.

Jo.  I live just outside Guildford, I could have come and rescued you if you had got stuck overnight.  I will PM you my mobile, although it is unlikely that you will be going down the A3 in the snow again.
I was definately joking about Missy's place on the CRM list.  To be honest it is doubtful that I will take up my match when it comes through, I don't think I have the will to go through another treatment (not wanting to spend another £7k is one big reason).  I found that CRM were calm absolutely every time I went there.  They do have a v nice atmosphere.

RC.  I let them in eventually.  I made a novice mistake, I gave them all some sweets to keep them quiet.  Unfortunately they wolfed them down in second and then the sugar sent them even more hyper!  

Driver.  I hope bribery isn't frowned upon, it is my main discipline method  
 for you and Leola and everyone else who is inundated with pregnancy announcements.  It is really hard when you want to just smack the smug fertiles in the face but have to say 'congratulations'.

I can't remember if I told you the sage of DH's xmas pressie?  Anyway, I ordered a digital SLR camera on 16th December on Amaz** (don't know if we are allowed to name brands when complaining) I chose free super saver delivery because they said there was plenty of time.  Anyway, camera didn't turn up by xmas eve, was told to wait until 5th January before they could process a refund or repayment, phoned on 6th Jan and told replacement would be sorted and I would get an email confirming.  Phoned today and was told the person didn't process the repayment so it won't be sent out until Monday 11th and I will receive it on 13th.  DH still has two other pressies wrapped an unopened because they woudl give away what his pressie from me is.  Amaz have been very nice and apologetic and I suppose it isn't their fault but RM but you would think they would have offered vouchers or something to make up for it wouldn't you?
I just hope my cooker and fridge are able to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## laurab

Tracey - How is the shop going? Is the fridge comig tomorrow!!! Wooo hooo! Did you get some peace in the end?

Jen - Gooo girl! 

Kate - Things all well at the cafe?

Nix - your holiday pics look fab!  

Work for me today, was very slippy out!  College was cacelled though, which I was very pleased about!

xxx


----------



## purple72

Laura hunny any news on your friend?

Sx


----------



## laurab

Yeah I've had a couple of texts from her mum, looks like you were right.  She has been looking after the baby all day, feeding and changing her. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## fluffy jumper

I don't know if my cooker and fridge will be delivered tomorrow, I don't mind if they tell me first thing they aren't coming but I don't want to waste the day staying in and then they don't come.

Sounds promising news about your friend Laura.


----------



## laurab

Sorry Tracey seemed to completey miss your last post. I would think it will come, roads are not too bad just the slip roads icey rounf here.    Oh SLR... what did you get him.... I lvoe a bit of camera talk! 

I've needed a wee for ages but too cold and lazy to go! How lazy am i!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I got him a Canon EOS 500D.  he had some birthday and xmas money from his Dad and also from my parents sitting around for since his birthday in Oct so I decided I should add to that myself and get something big rather than him just fritter away the money from he already had.
I was hoping he could have used the 3 days he had off at xmas to play with it, then the snow would have been an ideal time to take some piccies.  Oh well, as long as it comes before Max's birthday at the end of this month he can play with it then.


----------



## laurab

Oh nice.... I have the previous model.... good choice!    They do take much better pictures than a compact.  I love mine.


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223317.new#new


----------

